# Team Fortress 2



## Who (Dec 4, 2007)

I have seen that COD 4 thread, people there are saying it has the best multiplayer, well i disagree i say TF 2 owns all so i am making this TF 2 offical disscusion thread, discuss anything related to TF 2 , from gameplay tips to server of your own , boy this game rocks , let's make an indian community for TF 2 , Let's make it happen guys  


 See you at TF 2 !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2007)

Cod4 has a good mp but TF2 is up there with games like CS.And with its unique art style and balanced class based gameplay it owns all.

There are many tf2 indian communities already out there.
We have a few TF2 players on this forum including me but they are not much active.

I play on jolt.co.uk #4 2fort 24/7 server.Even with high pings it is fun and I score a lot
Steam ID: Arsenal_Gunners


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2007)

i too play TF2.
ID-abtom


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2007)

lol your stats suck


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> lol your stats suck



on steam??of course
i dont play much


----------



## baccilus (Dec 6, 2007)

I am a TF2 player too. My id is
baccilus


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 6, 2007)

then y dont we play on a server.
name it digit.


----------



## Who (Dec 6, 2007)

^ sure let's make one.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 7, 2007)

yup sure


----------



## Hells_Fury (Dec 7, 2007)

There used to be an Indian server earlier but it was always empty and after a while it was taken down.


----------



## runeet (Dec 10, 2007)

Its a damn funny game man


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2010)

anyone still playing this game?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow what a bump. I played but don't have computer now so ;(
Add me though. Alias is same redlofredlof.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 29, 2010)

ico said:


> anyone still playing this game?



what do you mean still playing??? 

it's a riot now with all the funny hats and trading stuff lol



_


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2010)

I meant whether anyone is still active.


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 16, 2010)

yes lots of people are active 

but sadly a few days back all the singapore starhub tf2 servers were closed down. they were the only good servers in asia   now there are only sub-standard servers and some other high ping malaysian servers. really a sad situation.

even if some of the indian players chip in and get a server it might not be populated always like those singapore servers.



_


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> then y dont we play on a server.
> name it digit.



We play on a server naab. Just not on the Digit server.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2010)

Starhub closed? wtf?


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

Starhub is back. (been many days though)


----------



## ishanjain (May 9, 2011)

Anybody from delhi who would like to play Team fortress 2 on lan ??
If we have enough players then we can surely play this on lan in some cyber cafe...
I really really love this gave but high latency on only servers available to us really piss me off. I just want to have some lag free TF2 fun...


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*

In case you haven't heard , Team Fortress 2 is finally Free-to-play. Go get it already if you haven't! Clearly the best Team-based FPS I've played (well, Monday Night Combat comes close too)

Personally, I'm saddened by this move ...because I paid for the game . 
Anyway , cheers to Valve for doing this ...the population will now explode on the servers. Valve will still make money from this game though , thanks to the in-game cash shop (the cash items don't detract from the gameplay, don't worry).

Good news for us Indian gamers is that there are several Singapore servers out there , which give a ping of roughly 100-120ms. So , don't worry about lack of servers.

See you on Steam , my id is Tachyon1986

*forum.i3d.net/attachments/team-fortress-2-cs/943171370d1242937433-team-fortress-2-free-play-weekend-tf2_characterart.jpg​


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*

Downloading it  
will take a lot of time in doing so.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*

whoa that's good news. I have been planning to purchase this game (along with  few others) in time to come.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*

damn! should have known this a while ago. I got this game just a few days back, didnt even install it! WTF!?

EDIT - No problem for the people who bought the game before all this. Check the FAQ here - *www.teamfortress.com/freetoplay/faq.php

quote from the web page - 


> If you've ever spent money on TF2, you have a premium account. This includes purchasing the game before it was Free-to-Play, activating a retail version of the game, or making a purchase in the Mann Co. in-game store.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*



> Personally, I'm saddened by this move ...because I paid for the game .



read the context on the website then.

Those who have bought it enjoy unrestricted trading, a free hat, and all item drops and a bigger back-pack etc etc etc. as well as all blueprints for crafting.

Free users don't have these.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*

*how many of tdf members are regular players of this game*


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*

I have the game but never played it.



comp@ddict said:


> read the context on the website then.
> 
> Those who have bought it enjoy unrestricted trading, a free hat, and all item drops and a bigger back-pack etc etc etc. as well as all blueprints for crafting.
> 
> Free users don't have these.



They are going like Second Life. You buy hats.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*



Piyush said:


> *how many of tdf members are regular players of this game*



I play it when I'm getting my ass handed to me on high-ping servers in Urban Terror. Gotta love Tf2 with it's singapore servers ^_^


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*

Yep here you guys go



203.116.80.200:27015 - e-Club TF2 #01
203.116.80.200:27016 - e-Club TF2 #02 [goldrush4ever]
203.116.80.200:27017 - e-Club TF2 #03 [autoteam]
203.116.80.200:27018 - e-Club TF2 #04 [cp4ever]
203.116.80.200:27019 - e-Club TF2 #05 [goldrush4ever]
203.116.80.200:27025 - e-Club TF2 #06 [pl4ever]
203.116.80.201:27015 - e-Club TF2 Arena #01 [nocrit]
203.116.80.201:27016 - e-Club TF2 Arena #02
203.116.80.201:27017 - e-Club TF2 #01 [Pickup Match Server] // Coming Soon
203.116.80.201:27018 - e-Club TF2 #02 [Pickup Match Server] // Coming Soon


----------



## noob (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*

^^ 
Indian servers ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*

Here, an Indian server

||AXEP.IN|| Official Team Fortress 2 Server [tf2] Team Fortress 2


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*



Piyush said:


> *how many of tdf members are regular players of this game*


I played it from October - January. Plenty of TDF people play this game but we haven't bothered to organize ourselves and play together. This is weird and surprising for such a popular game.


----------



## jsjs (Jun 25, 2011)

is the game MP only or SP also? If there is SP mode, is it playable in the free version?
@ico
arent you a mod? Your name is displayed in blue.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

It's an MP game, and it's epicly fun

SP is training and all, don't think it's completely available for free(isnt required, when I started there was no SP), you can play against BOTs, but as I mentioned, TF2 is what the online makes it (and the hats)


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 Free to Play*



ico said:


> I played it from October - January. Plenty of TDF people play this game but we haven't bothered to organize ourselves and play together. This is weird and surprising for such a popular game.



If this is such a good game and not to forget that it is played by many TDF members, then there is no harm in playing together, right?

What is more fun when you are playing with your fellow buddies.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 25, 2011)

The main problem most users will have with installing the game , is the huge bloatware called "Source". TF2 takes around 7GB to install , but you'll also have to download the Source Engine which takes 3.5GB roughly 

Good news is that if you already have any games that use the Source engine , you don't have to redownload it for TF2.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

mention some games with source engine


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ LOL

Half Life 2 and the episodes
Portal 1 & 2
Counter Strike: Source
Team Fortress 2
L4D 1 & 2

But, this method only works till TF2, in case of L4D, the files are installed separately in another folder.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2011)

hey i just realized that the size of tf2 mentioned on steam client is 9800MB
i thought it was 980 Mb

Is it true?

why this game is having such a large size even so it doesn't have that top notch gfx or sp campaign


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2011)

> why this game is having such a large size even so it doesn't have that top notch gfx or sp campaign



because of common source files

*i52.tinypic.com/28imbll.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2011)

awwww....man
10gb punch 
it hurts...

isn't there any other way?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ ask a friend to give u the files.


----------



## varunb (Jun 26, 2011)

*Indian TF2 server is live now:*

180.149.247.109:27037


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 26, 2011)

My download is almost over. 7 Gb downloaded in less than 30 hours. Awesome for my 256K connection.  I can start playing from Tuesday, I guess.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2011)

Everyday 8PM guys connect to the Indian TF2 server, we'll all be there.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 27, 2011)

Tf2 is now free on steam. So get your legit copies now.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2011)

Add me guys:

"thunderising"


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ sent a request.

I need to seriously get the optical drive of my Mac mini fixed so that I can increase the size of my Windows partition.  Only 40GB. So, it's like one game at a time for me. Had removed TF2 to start playing Batman: AA again after I bought it. I haven't managed to play the game.  Any game rather except Super Meat Boy which I haven't touched since 2 months. Haven't even finished Portal 2 yet.

The worst thing is, all my games are legit.


----------



## noob (Jun 27, 2011)

*someone help please.*
i get error 


> Error: The server you are trying to connect is an older version



Also why INDIAN servers are not listed in STEAM for TF2 like for CS ?

P.S I have orange box and i have updated my steam client and game. 9800 MB for TF2 

Edit *Are you guys using BETA version ? I see TF2 and TF2 beta in steam*

Add me on steam : talktoanil


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2011)

^^Use the non beta version


----------



## noob (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for your post. However,please read my post again. I am *NOT* using Beta..i have stable version.
i said  , i see TF2 BETA and will install if you guys are using BETA.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2011)

No body is using BETA.

Now, first, add IP of server(indian server or the starhub one, I've posted link several times in this thread) to your favourites, by right clicking on steam in tray and opening SERVERS(desktop, not ingame).

First find game, then add server.

Now start game, open server browser. Click simplified list, and Refresh.


----------



## reddead (Jun 27, 2011)

i have never used steam before and i downloaded it today for tf2 and i dont know how but i have 8.57 gb already just after a hour or 2.....
BTW i have a avg speed of 38kB/s,plan of 300kb....

and when i go to steam library i see tf2 download starting in the left corner,
so is it downoading?? and how to know the progress??


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2011)

Post a screenshot please^^


----------



## reddead (Jun 28, 2011)

i am really pissed off...
i clearly remember that i downloaded till 1700mb yesterday and today when i saw its again 1400.....


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2011)

Pissed off while downloading a free game? 

But yes, Steam is glitchy. Don't ancticipate "ki abh mera download khatam hoga"...let it running and downloading while you sleep. That's what I do. Started the download at 12am. It has now finished before 12pm.

Already had Half Life 2 installed, so it was only a 5-6 GB download for me.


----------



## reddead (Jun 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Pissed off while downloading a free game?
> 
> But yes, Steam is glitchy. Don't ancticipate "ki abh mera download khatam hoga"...let it running and downloading while you sleep. That's what I do. Started the download at 12am. It has now finished before 12pm.
> 
> Already had Half Life 2 installed, so it was only a 5-6 GB download for me.



so i cant pause and shutdown??
then i will have to keep my lappy on for about 5 days


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ you can pause and shutdown.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2011)

You can pause buddy, and don't look at the meter. It showed 5 minutes for 1GB download for me once.

Haha, good joke steam, but you cant get me


----------



## sasuke (Jun 28, 2011)

hey friends if anyone of you play the degrootkeep map, then this is an awesome trick i found out there,
you need to be the demoman with chargin targe or splendid screen equipped and any sword of ur choice.

YouTube - ‪demoman ramp jump in DegrootKeep‬&rlm;

check out.

also all tf2 players add me - icedude90


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

just found a noob cheater aimbotting + wallhacking.

Why Valve? Why?


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 30, 2011)

please add me guys on steam:- 

SoumojitC is my id

I cant add anyone. I get this error:-

Some of the features of Steam become available once you have games in your Steam Account. 

And this happens even after installing Team Fortress 2 completely/.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2011)

ico said:


> just found a noob cheater aimbotting + wallhacking.
> 
> Why Valve? Why?



Give more people access to the hat store=more money.Making TF2 free will net them even more profits.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

Free users can't add players/friends, sorry guys!


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 30, 2011)

But free users are eligible to accept requests.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 30, 2011)

They are, but they can't send requests. Best thing you guys can do is make a group and tell your friends to join. This is the only way for free users.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 30, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> please add me guys on steam:-
> 
> SoumojitC is my id
> 
> ...



Its not an error. You need to have at least one retail game in your steam account.


----------



## InterFluX_Gaming (Jul 17, 2011)

*InterFluX Gaming Servers*

Hey,

Checkout our servers

180.149.247.109:27015 - InterFlux.in Official TF2 #1
180.149.247.109:27030 - InterFlux.in Official TF2 #2

Indian servers in an Indian datacentre. Low pings/latency!

InterFlux Gaming - Home › InterFluX Gaming India
InterFluX Steam Group - Steam Community :: Group :: InterFluX Gaming India
HLStatsX (Gameplay statistics tracking) - *stats.interflux.in/
InterFluX Forums - InterFluX Gaming &bull; Index page
Contact/Support - contact@interflux.in
Server Setup Guide - Affiliate › InterFluX Gaming India

Join our forums and Steam group 

InterFluX Gaming


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

Guys I am downloading TF2 now via STEAM. Expecting to be completed by tommorow. Hope I can play with you guys


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2011)

will 10 gb be completed by tomorrow?


----------



## Omi (Jul 26, 2011)

so happy to find TF2 Players here, My friend gifted me TF2 almost 6+ Months back, found no Indian servers with low ping then. Will join you guys soon when i get my new rig


----------



## Desmond (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys, I am an utter n00b in crafting. Can anyone point me to a link or guide for crafting, when items drop and how to craft newer weapons?


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, I am an utter n00b in crafting. Can anyone point me to a link or guide for crafting, when items drop and how to craft newer weapons?


Crafting - TF2 Wiki


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

Piyush said:


> will 10 gb be completed by tomorrow?



Drats it showed 10 hours but now slowly it started showing more and more 

Why ? 10 GB is a LOT  
It will take me a week of uninterrupted download 

Paused Download for now


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Drats it showed 10 hours but now slowly it started showing more and more
> 
> Why ? 10 GB is a LOT
> It will take me a week of uninterrupted download
> ...



what is your internet plan?
It will take time.
But its worth it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

Piyush said:


> what is your internet plan?
> It will take time.
> But its worth it.



Its only a 256 kbps unlimited lan. But I have downloaded 300 somethin MB. STEAM showed Time remaining as 12 hours but in the mb downloaded the stats left me


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Its only a 256 kbps unlimited lan. But I have downloaded 300 somethin MB. STEAM showed Time remaining as 12 hours but in the mb downloaded the stats left me



download for 8-10 hrs daily then...


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm gonna start downloading tonight, Got a 1mbps connection, let's see how long it takes


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2011)

siddhesh222 said:


> I'm gonna start downloading tonight, Got a 1mbps connection, let's see how long it takes



It's a 10 GB game. Dont worry, it will take a long time


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 29, 2011)

I do about 3 GB in one night ~7 hours, and I'm pretty busy tomorrow, So I guess I can start playing the day after .


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2011)

this is fun
playing as sniper is way better than CoD/CS
love it


----------



## reddead (Jul 30, 2011)

add me also guys

steam id reddead66

free player so cant add anyone


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

free players? you mean the one who downloaded the game free off steam? they can't add users..wth?


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2011)

^ you always need to buy a game off-steam or activate a retail game to be able to use Steam's Friends feature.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

ico said:


> ^ you always need to buy a game off-steam or activate a retail game to be able to use Steam's Friends feature.


What if I want to buy the game, but I'm limited to buying ONLY from steam? Well, not that it is free, doesn't it make this feature insensible?


----------



## ico (Jul 31, 2011)

sygeek said:


> What if I want to buy the game, but I'm limited to buying ONLY from steam? Well, not that it is free, doesn't it make this feature insensible?


It is to prevent spam. You can buy a retail game, activate on Steam (if it supports) and hence enable the rest Steam features. TF2 is not free. It is only free-to-play.

--

Posting some servers:

180.149.247.109:27037
115.124.104.92:27015
115.124.104.92:27016
120.88.46.246:27100


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]piZrjDTx2eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol.

Nice one


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2011)

I dominated ico today muhahahahaha

*imgf.tw/771234399.jpg


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2011)

^ lol so funny.  I owned your team in the second half. You didn't even make the first check-point. naabs.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2011)

I dominated ico again 

*imgf.tw/964378941.jpg


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2011)

There's no big deal in dominating a scout.  (only came as a Spy to sap)


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2011)

wrong memes


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 12, 2011)

didnt know so many ppl played TF2 here.

haha, this is the best game ever. thank you steam, for giving us this gift.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2011)

Why do we not form a Digit gaming group on steam? Everyone can join and we can play together.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 13, 2011)

well, there are already a lot of groups, so i guess one more wont harm anyone


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll join only if the map isn't 2FORT


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why do we not form a Digit gaming group on steam? Everyone can join and we can play together.


ok we can start using Jojo's group now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 13, 2011)

^ I thought we were supposed to kill that group. But that dang group just doesn't vanish.

Maybe I can message Steam Support to change the name as you suggested ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2011)

@jojo
i sent you a request
id-->alien007


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ I thought we were supposed to kill that group. But that dang group just doesn't vanish.
> 
> Maybe I can message Steam Support to change the name as you suggested ?


It's fine. Let us use that group only now. May be it was only me being paranoid with the name.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 13, 2011)

^Ok. Lets see how the group works out.

*All YOU TF2 AND TDF GAMERS JOIN THIS GROUP:-*

*steamcommunity.com/groups/thinkdigit

or you can go there from my steam profile.

And remember to post a comment with your TDF username.

And ico, I hope you help out to spread the word and help with maintaining the group.





Piyush said:


> @jojo
> i sent you a request
> id-->alien007


I accepted it quite a while ago.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 14, 2011)

^ Joined.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 30, 2011)

This is my best TF2 performance yet.
*i.imgur.com/ND3jL.jpg

Thats 22 kills as Sniper.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 30, 2011)

Downloading it. ~10GB 

:-O


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2011)

^ But worth it.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't have the patience to wait for a 10 gb download.. never played TF2(don't kill me!).. so i am thinking of buying orange box, how big is the update?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2011)

anyone playing right now?

playing here - *Lowyat.NET Malaysia #2*
27.122.58.44:27016
Lowyat.NET TF2 Malaysia #2 | Hot Maps (CP/PL) [tf2] Team Fortress 2

i'm on BSNL 3G, so my pings are min@250


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2011)

Dude, 250 is still a lot of ping. Why dont you play on FluX  (once it comes up, that is).

@Soumik, look up last months digit's tips and tricks about Steam.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 3, 2011)

none of the indian servers show up 
today, for some unknown reasons, i'm getting pings *@90-100* to HongKong, Malaysia & Singapore servers. :O
enjoyed 2+ hours of TF2. 

BSNL 3G rockss!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2011)

Pings have definitely improved on BSNL.Getting ~140 to most of the South Asian servers.Was getting 350-400 for the last 6 months or so.


----------



## reddead (Sep 4, 2011)

joined the group


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Pings have definitely improved on BSNL.Getting ~140 to most of the South Asian servers.Was getting 350-400 for the last 6 months or so.



For real? I'm gonna be using BSNL as my family has shifted to Hyderabad. Hope to get good pings and 1 week of good ole TF2!


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2011)

If i disconnect/reconnect few times, BSNL 3G gives amazing pings to Singapore servers - Star Hub, Hong kong too, all under 100ms 

i never got that kind of pings on Docomo 3G, let alone BSnL Broadband/wired. BSNL 3G certainly rocks.

unfortunately they have discontinued UL plans on 3G, atleast 20GB for rs.1500 would have been good.


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 5, 2011)

Joined the group. My steam ID's $/@$]-[ DK


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 9, 2011)

Guys which servers can I play with BSNL Broadband(Hyderabad)?

I'm getting 350+ on Sturhub/e-club.

Please post IPs, I'm back home for a few days, and I just NEED TO play some TF2 before I go back to college!


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys, my Team Fortress 2 download is almost done 
Around 330mb left 

Now even I will frag you guys 



Please post the server where I might find you guys playing


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2011)

Add us to your friend list, when we come online, join the server we are playing in.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 18, 2011)

I was using BSNL 3g thru my  phone at night & was getting 100ms ping to Singapore, again  

now a days I don't see any of tdf members online at steam. :/


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2011)

I got a job at Pune. So, no TF2 for me till I get my PC here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

Finally 
After a lot of Downloading only around 250 mb of the 4.1 GB update size is left 


I really hope to see radical changes in the game afte update is done


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2011)

sure you will


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

@Piyush I have turned off my Pc now. It was running for more than last 24 hours downloading updates. It deserves rest. Little bit still left.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 5, 2011)

i recently went premium, and am enjoying every moment of it


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> i recently went premium, and am enjoying every moment of it



congrats
how much did it cost?
is it monthly subscription or what?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2011)

One time payment.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 5, 2011)

Played 2 sessions today. 1 with Piyush and another with s18000rpm. Although they were not very long had loads of fun


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 5, 2011)

Piyush said:


> congrats
> how much did it cost?
> is it monthly subscription or what?



around 500 rs for the orange box.
6+ games. for 500. its a steal.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2011)

> *Q. How cheap is it to upgrade to premium?*
> Short *answer*? Very.
> Longer answer? The cheapest thing in the store as of right now is either the Sticky Jumper or Rocket Jumper; each being $0.50. However, the minimum you can put into your steam wallet is $5.00, so you can either spend that all in the Mann Co. Store, or save the $4.50 towards the purchase of your next Steam game. The bare minimum amount you can get premium for is $0.50.
> 
> You can add funds to your Steam Wallet here: Steam Wallet - Add Funds


The Differences Between "Premium" and "Free" players. - Team Fortress 2 Message Board for PC - GameFAQs


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 5, 2011)

its about 250 rs.
premium is worth it, you run out of space very fast  i had to delete/smelt lots of items (over 60) to make space for others


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am currently downloading tf2(will take some good amount of time on my internet though), so is a mic/headphone really needed for decent amount of fun? if really needed ,how about this one? its pretty cheap. Flipkart.com: IBall Rocky: Headphone


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2011)

well it is needed if you are playing with guys who know how to work in team
otherwise
just for fun , you wont need it


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ okay,, not buying now. lol. thank u.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 22, 2011)

ok the download is complete(much quicker than i expected.. kept the pc on only during midnight-morning in the past 2 days).. just asking, how often does this game update itself? <i need to get a new hdd quick in order to be able to keep all installed game simultaneously. xD  Also i suppose we can't install steam games in multiple partitions at the same time?  this sucks a bit.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> ok the download is complete(much quicker than i expected.. kept the pc on only during midnight-morning in the past 2 days).. just asking, how often does this game update itself? <i need to get a new hdd quick in order to be able to keep all installed game simultaneously. xD  Also i suppose we can't install steam games in multiple partitions at the same time?  this sucks a bit.


The game updation is not a routine, but my experience says steam update their games after 1 week or so
I think you cant install steam games in different partitions at the same time, but you can change your installation directory once you have a bigger size HDD


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ okay.. just played a bit(just a little, this game is hillarious  ) and fun too!!!! 
awesome awesome game! do u know of any indian tf2 servers?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 22, 2011)

can it be played with photon?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> ^^ okay.. just played a bit(just a little, this game is hillarious  ) and fun too!!!!
> awesome awesome game! do u know of any indian tf2 servers?



yes it is 
Ok for servers, just go to server page in steam, then use the sorting feature to find good server
here are settings which I use:

ping<150
server not full
server not empty
VAC secured
map type:all



Gollum said:


> can it be played with photon?



depends on the ping you are getting
<250 is playable for me


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 22, 2011)

played a good deal just now.. had tons of fun. initially i was getting pwned, but i caught up later on.. giving them a decent amount of hell.  i am playing at a hong kong server with good pings (40ms-60ms) which is a good thing. Funny game.. even getting killed doesn't feel THAT humiliating as in CS. Its fun. xD


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> played a good deal just now.. had tons of fun. initially i was getting pwned, but i caught up later on.. giving them a decent amount of hell.  i am playing at a hong kong server with good pings (40ms-60ms) which is a good thing. Funny game.. even getting killed doesn't feel THAT humiliating as in CS. Its fun. xD



and dont forget to press G for taunt


----------



## reddead (Oct 23, 2011)

i have been playing tf2 for a long time now and now looking forward to become a premium tf2 player
but i can't seem to add funds via card....anyone here added funds via cr/dr card??


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 23, 2011)

guys is thr a way to download this game without steam..my friend has a limited bandwith connection so he wont be able download it..and can this game be played without steam??
thanks.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2011)

its online only, can't be played offline.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 23, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> guys is thr a way to download this game without steam..my friend has a limited bandwith connection so he wont be able download it..and can this game be played without steam??
> thanks.



Nope. Its a free game. It was paid. Steam Reqd. to download and play.
Looks like your friend is out of luck in this one


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> guys is thr a way to download this game without steam..my friend has a limited bandwith connection so he wont be able download it..and can this game be played without steam??
> thanks.



ask your friend to make a steam account and ask him to start the download for the game.
when the initializing starts, pause the download progress
and give him the TF2 files along with source files and copy in the respective folder
this way he can avoid the pain of downloading the whole game

NOTE:The required files is placed in "steamapps" folder in steam directory


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 23, 2011)

i will try ur way piyush. thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2011)

Instead of that tedious method, you just make a back up of your game in DVD format (2 nos), and give him that. 
But remember, 1 hour of tf2 costs anywhere around 40 MB-100 MB.
And also remember valve releases tf2 up updates every other week. Mostly costing 100 MB in average.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 23, 2011)

Valve releases updates for TF2 every alternate day.


----------



## reddead (Oct 24, 2011)

reddead said:


> i have been playing tf2 for a long time now and now looking forward to become a premium tf2 player
> but i can't seem to add funds via card....anyone here added funds via cr/dr card??



anyone?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2011)

reddead said:


> anyone?



PM premium players about this


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 26, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Valve releases updates for TF2 every
> alternate day.



no yaar, thats not true, and those updates are minor, only around 20-30 MB in size

Patches - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki


----------



## reddead (Oct 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> PM premium players about this



looks like everyone here bought the orange box
i want to transfer funds to steam wallet...
i got portal,half life legit versions for free[ati offer],so i don't need orange box


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 26, 2011)

afaik, orange box is gonna go out of production, as tf2 is f2p, so i had a LOT of trouble getting mine.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 27, 2012)

i HATE digging up old threads, but i think this bump is deserved.

also, in other news :
got my first unusual hat in tf2 2 days ago 

its a noble amassment of hats with orbiting fire effect.
i'll put up pics and stuff ASAP.

im so happy xD!!!!


----------



## sygeek (Jan 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nFdHTD6gyZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 28, 2012)

OMG!!!
that was awesome!!!
the stock sticky is SOOO op!!!

that guy is so godlike with the stock GL, imagine if he had a LnL, ultra pwnage!!!

but i prefer pyro, its sooooo satisfying to see the shocked expressions of soldiers when you reflect critrawkets back at them and blow up them and their medic buddies 

thanks sygeek, that was an awesome video.


----------



## reddead (Jan 28, 2012)

any Indian server up?
didn't play tf2 for very long...

PS:why the heck do i want to do every other random thing only during Exams


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 28, 2012)

nope 
only singapore/japan/SE asia


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

Can you trade items using steam client now?I am done with TF2 and if someone wants,I can give my items to them.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2012)

Some awesome moments from my TF2 gameplays:

*i.imgur.com/3OmFZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kl6Sx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BU34H.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nmPzw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fwCvq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HQvOS.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 6, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can you trade items using steam client now?I am done with TF2 and if someone wants,I can give my items to them.



err...what u have??


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 6, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can you trade items using steam client now?I am done with TF2 and if someone wants,I can give my items to them.





sumonpathak said:


> err...what u have??



both of you, add me on steam, i'll buy your stuff.

also, i have 2 unusual hats now xD
im RIIIIICH!!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Just downloaded TF2 today.

add me - *axes2t2*


----------



## Faun (Feb 29, 2012)

I found it rather boring on my first gameplay.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 29, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> err...what u have??





doomgiver said:


> both of you, add me on steam, i'll buy your stuff.
> 
> also, i have 2 unusual hats now xD
> im RIIIIICH!!!!



Check my inventory.Already gave away some of it away,so nothing special left I guess.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> I found it rather boring on my first gameplay.



You played 2fort?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2012)

2fort, map ?

Nope.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2012)

Then give it some more time and play with humans not bots.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2012)

haha, 2fort, and its fail snipers.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Then give it some more time and play with humans not bots.



I am playing with humans. What is the point of playing MP games with bots.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2012)

guys which is your favourite map?
Mine hightower.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys which is your favourite map?
> Mine hightower.



every map except 2fort


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

i like 2 fort, especially the bridge.
try deflecting crockets into the sniper balconies, rage guaranteed 

also, use the stickyjumper and a weapon of your choice (i prefer demoknight) to take out those pesky snipers.

i love trolling COD-pro snipers on 2fort xD


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

Seems I'll have to try this game out


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2012)

i have an extra backburner. if anyone wants to trade it with something, he is welcome. 
Backburner - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

i'd say hold on to it.
when the meet the pyro is released, i bet we'll get plenty of new pyro weps to play with.
so then you can craft one of the new weps with it (hopefully)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2012)

ok. and an extra The Sydney Sleeper.
*wiki.teamfortress.com/scripts/itemredirect.php?id=230&lang=en_US


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

jas, add me.
lets see what you have


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2012)

What do you guys think about the Widowmaker? I tried playing with it, but finding it hard to manage metal for construction and ammo. I think it is good only for those who combat more than construction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

use it only if you are engaging enemies at close range.

DONT USE WIDOWMAKER AND SHORT CIRCUIT TOGETHER.

if you play with the sentry as the main damage-dealer, then dont use the WM.

i'd use the WM as a gunslinger engie, with a lvl3 dispenser and a big ammo box nearby.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> jas, add me.
> lets see what you have



added. but you offline in steam.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Skip to 1:05 XD*

[YOUTUBE]E_mLlAUMxLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2012)

^nice!!!!!

BTW nighteam premiums can see cloaked spies.  

now i have extra cloak & dagger, ambassador, backburner, sydney sleeper to trade. anyone?


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 14, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^nice!!!!!
> 
> BTW nighteam premiums can see cloaked spies.
> 
> now i have extra cloak & dagger, ambassador, backburner, sydney sleeper to trade. anyone?



any extra Pyro items ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2012)

^backburner
Backburner - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2012)

you play on nightteam servers???
you have b@lls of steel 

i imagine what happens when there are all premium members on a 16 vs 16 map?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 14, 2012)

complete mayhem..although soldier spamming does the job


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 14, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> complete mayhem..although soldier spamming does the job



Then you will love the Pyro.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2012)

nope, if they have valve rocket launchers(which they do, and they can also get saxxys, and other rare items), even a bunch of pyros cannot kill those soldiers.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 15, 2012)

err...i killed those guys on a regular basis


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> you play on nightteam servers???
> you have b@lls of steel
> 
> i imagine what happens when there are all premium members on a 16 vs 16 map?



actually there was only one premium then.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> actually there was only one premium then.



Bots ahoy


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> nope, if they have valve rocket launchers(which they do, and they can also get saxxys, and other rare items), even a bunch of pyros cannot kill those soldiers.





sumonpathak said:


> err...i killed those guys on a regular basis



which soldiers are you talking about?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 15, 2012)

premium nightteam ones.
the admins can give any weapon and any hat/misc item to anyone.

so i once played on a server with all soldiers with valve rocket launchers, who had cloak and dagger equipped. worst. game. ever.

and on another (non-nightteam) server, the admin was messing around with the server plugins, and as an "incentive" for going premium, he gave us all burning team captains and a saxxy as a melee wep, permanent 100% medigun as secondary, and super accurate huntsman as prmary (he just increased the hitbox, so that any shot was a headshot)

so, it was a level playing field


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 16, 2012)

Guys after beating other team we gain access to their room. Do the kills we do there count in total one life kills?



axes2t2 said:


> Bots ahoy




no, at that time it had people only


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Guys after beating other team we gain access to their room. Do the kills we do there count in total one life kills?



Yes, no point otherwise.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 16, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes, no point otherwise.



mine arent being counted 

i killed few people outside (during match) and few inside (after match) making total of 24 with pyro. and in next match 14 assists. but none are updated in steam


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 16, 2012)

well, in humiliation, scoring and other achievement related stuff is disabled (except taunt-kills)


----------



## Nipun (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wkeH3qka1fU[/YOUTUBE]

Made this tf2 video. Took whole day to edit


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 18, 2012)

doomgiver ok.

nipun nice. BTW enjoying santre ka dabba? 

guys which is best soldier primary weapon acc to you?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 18, 2012)

Are there any indian TF2 servers ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 18, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> doomgiver ok.
> 
> nipun nice. BTW enjoying santre ka dabba?
> 
> guys which is best soldier primary weapon acc to you?



the basic rocket launcher...although in saign and nighteam servers go with the black box.


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys which is best soldier primary weapon acc to you?


I've always used Direct Hit. But it has considerably less damage radius. However, fast projectile speed is good for owning scouts.

"Best Primary Weapon" for any class in TF2 = nothing. Every weapon has some or the other tradeoff. The game is very well balanced. Something works for some people and something doesn't work for some people.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 18, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> doomgiver ok.
> 
> nipun nice. BTW enjoying santre ka dabba?



A lot! 



ArjunKiller said:


> Are there any indian TF2 servers ?



Mine.. But it can only handle upto 10-12 players 
Add me on steam if you wanna play: nipunarora.



ico said:


> "Best Primary Weapon" for any class in TF2 = nothing. Every weapon has some or the other tradeoff. The game is very well balanced. Something works for some people and something doesn't work for some people.



:iagree:

I don't play much as soldier. Sniper, Spy, Engineer and Scout are my favorites But when I play, I use blackbox or Cow Mangler

How is this spray? 

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/TF2/2012-03-18_00001.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2012)

every weapon has some pros and cons
making the basic weapons somewhat better
but after a particular time, when a player is accustomed to TF2 maps and techniques, he can own everyone with any weapon


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for reply guys.



ico said:


> I've always used Direct Hit. But it has considerably less damage radius. However, fast projectile speed is good for owning scouts.
> 
> "Best Primary Weapon" for any class in TF2 = nothing. Every weapon has some or the other tradeoff. The game is very well balanced. Something works for some people and something doesn't work for some people.



i am trying out black box (its 25% off during try period) and i have The S something, forgot name (it is held at bottom centre of screen). 
After that i will try Liberty Launcher.

Well i have to agree now with ur second statement.
Like my brass beast. It makes me slow and takes time to spin up. But when it spins up, others dont get time to run away 
Fires four rounds at a time.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 18, 2012)

^^
blackbox
-only 3 rockets
+gives some health
use when no medis on team, or you getting owned a lot

liberty launcher
-only 3 rockets
+fast rockets
use when you feel ur rockets dont hit ur opponent coz they are too slow, compromise between direct hit and default

direct hit
+very fast rockets
+minicrits on _enemies who were blasted by your rocket_
-very small blast radius
use when you know that you are 100% sure that you can hit your target. useless for spamming. can destroy a sentry gun in 3 shots and a heavy in 4 shots.

cowmangler
+5 shots
+can disable buildings
-slightly reduced damage vs players
-almost useless againt buildings
a very odd gun. use when there are no engis on the other team, or when you wont encounter any sentries. good as support soldier. i hardly use it


i prefer the stock by far.

and jas, a tomislav hvy can spin-up his gun and kill a brass beast hvy before the BB hvy has a chance to fire more than a few shots (assuming both had thier guns not spinning, and both started shooting at the same time)
thats why its so overpowered.

try using the tomislav, sandvich and the GRU. crazy effective.


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2012)

I prefered using only Minigun with Heavy. yea, Tomislav makes no sound, but it fires slow.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 18, 2012)

tomi is good for hit n run heavies.
try to get behind the enemy lines (like the sewer in 2fort) and ambush targets
if you get low on health, eat the sandvich.


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 18, 2012)

minigun is best at most of the times. when a heavy vs heavy showdown takes place.. tomislav looses cuz of its slow spin time.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 18, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> minigun is best at most of the times. when a heavy vs heavy showdown takes place.. tomislav looses cuz of its slow spin time.


I have three-four clips of heavy losing everytime because he had tomislav, versus brass beast


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 18, 2012)

brass beast is good weapon when ur moving the cart(if u stand infront of the cart, it pushes u) otherwise for the slow movement speed when the gun is spinning, its not worth the +25% damage.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 18, 2012)

also, i almost always use stock weps, unless the advantage is too great not to use a different wep.

scout : milkman set 
shortstop/FAN (the default scatter is too damn slow, i prefer hit n run)
milk/bonk
fish/atomizer (atomizer is brilliant, your agility goes thru the roof!)

soldier
original(fun)/default/dh(for sentries)
shotty/buff banner for charges/gunboats when im feeling pro
equaliser

pyro
anything goes, depends on situation, but the manmelter is almost useless

demo
GL/loch n load (when im feeling pro  )
scottish (im a fan of scottish, coz i usually cant use the default sticky)
custom painted objector or scottish handshake

hvy
tomigruvich or full stock

engi
depends

medic
overdose
medigun/kritz
ubersaw

sniper
depends

spy
revolver/enforcer (only with dead ringer)
default/kunai
default/DR

special cases :
pain train when capturing of a point is vital
i still go demoknight for fun, and ppl are like, wha.. thats so old, then i chop their heads off 
gunslinger + short circuit for pushing the kart
use sticky jumper to cross 2 fort bridge to snper balcony, and wreck them up.
only if we could equip sticky jumper+scottish resistance at once, it'd be awesome


items never to use
if you are the only medic on your team, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DONT USE THE QUICKFIX
wrangler+gunslinger=fail
frontier justice+wrangler+gunslinger=even bigger fail
shorcircuit+widowmaker=fail
sharpened volcano fragment, coz if you can get close enough to melee, you are close enough to puff n sting



harshatiyya said:


> minigun is best at most of the times. when a heavy vs heavy showdown takes place.. tomislav looses cuz of its slow spin time.



tomislav has the fastest spin speed, near instantaneous.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 18, 2012)

i was talking of The Original in previous post. its level 5 launcher and positioned at bottom center instead of corner. 



doomgiver said:


> and jas, a tomislav hvy can spin-up his gun and kill a brass beast hvy before the BB hvy has a chance to fire more than a few shots (assuming both had thier guns not spinning, and both started shooting at the same time)
> thats why its so overpowered.
> 
> try using the tomislav, sandvich and the GRU. crazy effective.



problem is i dont have tomislav and dont want to buy one. brass beast is doing fine. in case of tomislav heavy i look for situation when someone else engages him first or i spin up my barrel first. 



harshatiyya said:


> minigun is best at most of the times. when a heavy vs heavy showdown takes place.. tomislav looses cuz of its slow spin time.



with brass beast i have killed numerous minigun heavies, face to face. barrel starting spinning at same time. 

problem with brass beast is heavy becomes a snail if i keep it spun up and walk. so i try to spin it just behind wall or corner so as to show myself ready to shoot. 
during pushing cart i stand in front of it with barrel spinning and let the cart push me


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 18, 2012)

@jaskanwar take a look at my post above


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 18, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> @jaskanwar take a look at my post above



ya, i spin it just before reaching the battlefield 

BTW in this game every class is fun to play imo.

anyone ready to play now????


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 19, 2012)

i once killed a beast heavy with sniper huntsman taunt 

Original has one problem, i find it hard to rocketjump


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 19, 2012)

yesterday had lot of fun with harshatiyya. there was a practice server and match between 2 people only 

i reached soldier milestone 2 and got Direct Hit


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

How long did youll take to download tf2.Mines now 256 kbps


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 19, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/152955-tutorial-moving-steam-games-between-computers.html

try this


----------



## Nipun (Mar 19, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yesterday had lot of fun with harshatiyya. there was a practice server and match between 2 people only
> 
> i reached soldier milestone 2 and got Direct Hit


Join an idling server(the one which has no glass b/w spawns), make a sentry in enemy spawn, go to sleep.
I got 350+ kills by doing this


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 19, 2012)

haha.. why do u care about K/D ratio in TF2.. like in Battlefield series.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 20, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> haha.. why do u care about K/D ratio in TF2.. like in Battlefield series.


I don't, but its fun to do this in an ideling server

[YOUTUBE]Drfw-QVUDG8[/YOUTUBE]

I love his greifing! 

oh, this one too:
Team Fortress 2 Griefing: Name Impersonatin' (The Admin Grief) - YouTube


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 20, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Join an idling server(the one which has no glass b/w spawns), make a sentry in enemy spawn, go to sleep.
> I got 350+ kills by doing this



please point me to that server 

btw i enjoy being engineer in red team (defense) in badwater.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 20, 2012)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/2012-03-20_00002.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

how do u guys record gameplay video for youtube?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2012)

^ There is fraps


----------



## Nipun (Mar 20, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> how do u guys record gameplay video for youtube?


Inbuilt replay recorder. Its awesome!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ There is fraps



fraps is there but it records only 2-3 minutes maxi...


----------



## Nipun (Mar 20, 2012)

Use replay editor 
See samples:
Team Fortress 2- Pyro in hightower; How not to play. - YouTube
Team Fortress 2: A game of pl_upwards. - YouTube


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 20, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> how do u guys record gameplay video for youtube?



Search for MSI Afterburner (latest beta version)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2012)

nipun did this and himself went to play portal 2. 

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/7461/2012032100001.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Mar 22, 2012)

Correction: I was playing Portal, not Portal 2.

I can't control myself from laughing!

I hope you all have already watched "Meet the" series of TF2. I was watching them third time because I had nothing much to do. While watching Meet soldier I found greatest comments:



			
				AwesomeFolds said:
			
		

> If Cursing is sure to result in victory,than you must curse!Thats who said that,and Id say he knows a little more about pwning than you do!Because he invented it!and he perfected it so that no man could best him in the Pre-Game Lobby! AHH AHHH!MAGGOT!Then he used his microsoft points to buy two of every weapon in tf2,Then he herded them into his inventory,And then he crafted the crap out of every single one.Myeheheh.And from that day forward anytime a bunch of noobs are together its called COD!





			
				MatrialEagle said:
			
		

> @AwesomeFolds UNLESS ITS BATTLE FEILD!



For those who don't know about this:


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]h42d0WHRSck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

Any here with 256 kbps.Say me how much time will 10 gb take


----------



## Nipun (Mar 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Any here with 256 kbps.Say me how much time will 10 gb take


Techfreak, sam, jas downloaded it on 256kbps. Around a week I guess.

EDIT: Oh wait even I downloaded it on 256kbps. Took me 10days, maybe because of frequent disconnects


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Techfreak, sam, jas downloaded it on 256kbps. Around a week I guess.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait even I downloaded it on 256kbps. Took me 10days, maybe because of frequent disconnects



Hmm.... :/.
Im scared to resume it again.Cos last time it spoilt STEAM


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sometimes it takes 10 sec to start and sometimes it takes ~3 mins.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2012)

download will be complete in 20-25min


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 26, 2012)

^^Wow.!! Congrats 

Will play with you today evening  (If I don't get busy into L.A.Noire )


----------



## Nipun (Mar 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> download will be complete in 20-25min




Support your download now. Say "You can do it, only few MBs left".


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2012)

and power cut here


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2012)

Join this group - *Steam Community :: Group :: Think Digit Gamerz*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 26, 2012)

^^Done. I think also post it in the Steam Discussion Thread will help more..!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> download will be complete in 20-25min



I'm starting today!  I miss 2mbps !


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2012)

Someone in TDF Should make a server


----------



## Nipun (Mar 26, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Someone in TDF Should make a server


MTNL is blocking ports now..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

Download started, time remaining 7hr 22min, here I come


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow nice..!! C'mon guys


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey anyhere with a good net plan..make a dedicated server XD


----------



## Nipun (Mar 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Download started, time remaining 7hr 22min, here I come


If steam is saying that, it will take you atleast 3 days to download.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol cant download!!!!!!!!! 10 gigs!! will cost 1200 rs on 3g connection!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

Nipun said:


> If steam is saying that, it will take you atleast 3 days to download.



Yeah, I have downloaded 1.4GB and its still saying 13hrs!  I know bad old steam from CS days, it always plays game. Makes you excited and then increases the timer


----------



## Nipun (Mar 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yeah, I have downloaded 1.4GB and its still saying 13hrs!  I know bad old steam from CS days, it always plays game. Makes you excited and then increases the timer


It increases time for you? LOL To me it says 6 hours remaining, and doesn't change its words. Remains 6hours until 2hours are remaining.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nipun said:


> If steam is saying that, it will take you atleast 3 days to download.



It got downloaded properly for me,8-10 hours


----------



## Nipun (Mar 26, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Lol cant download!!!!!!!!! 10 gigs!! will cost 1200 rs on 3g connection!


Then its better to get orangebox.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 26, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Lol cant download!!!!!!!!! 10 gigs!! will cost 1200 rs on 3g connection!



then you are better off getting the dibba


----------



## Nipun (Mar 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> It got downloaded properly for me,8-10 hours


Steam is honest to you? It never tells me correct time unless <2hours are remaining.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nipun


----------



## Nipun (Mar 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> then you are better off getting the dibba


I said this first :yaay: 

Santre ka dabba.

BTW How do you get taunts?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2012)

Ya better get orange box,you get 5 games + mouse pad


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> link dijiye...



don't be such a lazy guy. just googling "flipkart orange box" brings up the result. 

and guys, please use proper language. most of us understand hindi but still as a tech forum, use the standard language.

cleaned up all irrelevant posts.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 26, 2012)

ok sam but sometimes fun is gud...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

all of you were going way off course here. and more would have followed had i not cleaned up. continue


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yeah, I have downloaded 1.4GB and its still saying 13hrs!  I know bad old steam from CS days, it always plays game. Makes you excited and then increases the timer



whats ur speed and plan its nice that you also joined in...


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I said this first :yaay:
> 
> Santre ka dabba.
> 
> *BTW How do you get taunts?*



what ??


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> what ??


Taunts, for example directors vision. I know this one can be obtained by achievements but what about others?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

> *Someone told me TDF employees get an 4 Mbps Connection each *



So why cant they host an tf2 server for All the indians


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Taunts, for example directors vision. I know this one can be obtained by achievements but what about others?



Still haven't received any taunts.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 27, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Taunts, for example directors vision. I know this one can be obtained by achievements but what about others?


unbox crates. but really, dont. you might end up with a strange eyelander, lol.


axes2t2 said:


> Still haven't received any taunts.


make a replay. spend 10-20 minutes editing the replay in the editor, and save.
you'll get teh achievemnt.

if you mean taunt kills, like the pyro hadouken, or the solly grenade taunt, then u need to equip weapons
Taunts - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> unbox crates. but really, dont. you might end up with a strange eyelander, lol.
> 
> make a replay. spend 10-20 minutes editing the replay in the editor, and save.
> you'll get teh achievemnt.
> ...


oh ok thanks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

Nipun, Sam! 



*i.imgur.com/pQ5vm.png


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2012)

Add me on steam and I will shoot/burn/backstab/explode you as soon as download completes


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

Teri to... 

Mouse nahi mil raha


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 27, 2012)

^your steam id?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

sujaykirti


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

add me...serpent161


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2012)

This user has not setup his/her profile yet.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

Done


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2012)

add me and i know its empty!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 27, 2012)

Already sent you friend request..!! Add me..!! Then hope we can all play together today


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

krishna you free now?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup..!! Lets join..!! Which server you guys are joining..?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Already sent you friend request..!! Add me..!! Then hope we can all play together today



Done the very moment you sent! But I'm still searching for my mouse


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> add me and i know its empty!





> This user has not yet set up their Steam Community profile.
> If you know them encourage him/her to set up their profile and join in on the gaming!



bad luck



dashing.sujay said:


> Done the very moment you sent! But I'm still searching for my mouse



and mee 
serpent161
Lets all play at 8.00/8.30


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 27, 2012)

lol...sujay..!! C'mon search it fast


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope it can be tdf members vs othr ppl


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2012)

damn i can wait to join u all but 10 gb is not fair.. anyone playing cs can join me..


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2012)

Last try at getting my server to run. Updating it, will try playing on it then.

Oh wait, I guess I need to update SourceMod along with server. Hmm I will launch server without SM too. I want this to work


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 27, 2012)

please for the love of god stop playing on 200+ ping servers, it kills the game, and i cant airblast properly 
^ sad pyro is sad


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

Had an awsome game in Nipuns own server.With krishna,sujay,sam,jas,DON really fun


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Had an awsome game in Nipuns own server.With krishna,sujay,sam,jas,DON really fun



well all i can say is enjoy!!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

2hr non stop TF2. time to take sniper training 



serpent16 said:


> DON really fun



who is this don? he was after me the whole game. killed me more than anyone else did. plays amazingly well


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 27, 2012)

Had a nice time with you all 

Really enjoyed a lot..!!

Nipun killed me most as a spy  He was always after me only


----------



## Nipun (Mar 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> 2hr non stop TF2. time to take sniper training
> 
> 
> 
> who is this don? he was after me the whole game. killed me more than anyone else did. plays amazingly well


He is a random guy who came on my server few months ago. Befriended me, and comes on my server regularly(oh, and pwns me).



Sam said:


> 2hr non stop TF2. time to take sniper training
> 
> 
> 
> who is this don? he was after me the whole game. killed me more than anyone else did. plays amazingly well


Yes, he plays so well that sometimes I think he is hacking 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Had a nice time with you all
> 
> Really enjoyed a lot..!!
> 
> Nipun killed me most as a spy  He was always after me only


I walked unclocked, undisguised in front of you and you didn't kill me.  Also, you were heavy, my favorite dinner.



Posts are in order people left 

Anyways, I am sorry, your pings were higher than I expected to be. Also, I dont know why server wasn't working earlier but is working now(may be god disabled them during exams ), so I cant be sure it will run next time too. 

Update: Don joined TDF with username of XxDONxX


----------



## XxDONxX (Mar 27, 2012)

Nipun said:


> He is a random guy who came on my server few months ago. Befriended me, and comes on my server regularly(oh, and pwns me).
> 
> 
> Yes, he plays so well that sometimes I think he is hacking
> ...



HI all I AM DON sam u good player just more practice


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> lol...sujay..!! C'mon search it fast



I still couldn't find it. Can you believe it I played all the time with touchpad.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 27, 2012)

^^omg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^omg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey DON welcome to TDF


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Add me on steam and I will shoot/burn/backstab/explode you as soon as download completes



i don't do dirty work. i am Engineer, lol 



dashing.sujay said:


> Nipun, Sam!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/pQ5vm.png



great



dashing.sujay said:


> Teri to...
> 
> Mouse nahi mil raha



haha



Nipun said:


> This user has not setup his/her profile yet.



ok, this is epic stuff.



dashing.sujay said:


> Done the very moment you sent! But I'm still searching for my mouse



m still laughing.



Nipun said:


> Yes, he plays so well that sometimes I think he is hacking



he said i can't kill him & really i can't kill him. even with minigun 
sniper too failed. only way was to burn him up.



XxDONxX said:


> HI all I AM DON sam u good player just more practice



welcome Don  yes, haven't played FPS for a long time. also with bots, one can expect the next move. not with real players. 



dashing.sujay said:


> I still couldn't find it. Can you believe it I played all the time with touchpad.



 don't worry, we'll be nice on you. headshot doesn't hurt


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol!! I hate spy's.

I generally play as a pyro. Sometimes when it gets real tough I play as heavy!!

Other characters doesn't suit me  I can't hndle them. Always get killed!!


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lol!! I hate spy's.
> 
> I generally play as a pyro. Sometimes when it gets real tough I play as heavy!!
> 
> Other characters doesn't suit me  I can't hndle them. Always get killed!!


For me I can only handle engineer, spy, pyro(ofcourse when don isn't enemy). Heavy looks like a fatty who cant run and shoots like maniac. Funny part is zero bullets touch scout.


----------



## reddead (Mar 28, 2012)

i feel like playing tf2 again ...but the mere thought of redownloading 10 gigs scares that thought away


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

reddead said:


> i feel like playing tf2 again ...but the mere thought of redownloading 10 gigs scares that thought away


Wel,, pkkumar you aren't alone


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lol!! I hate spy's.
> 
> I generally play as a pyro. Sometimes when it gets real tough I play as heavy!!
> 
> Other characters doesn't suit me  I can't hndle them. Always get killed!!



doesn't this game have anything like AK47 or MP5. the submachine gun of sniper is a joke. instead the pistol does more damage. pyros are nice target. run back & pump them with 9mm shells. they die by the time flame touches you.

today i went on a *burn the spy up* spree  glimpse of a spy turned me mad. best way to check is by burning a teammate. a spy will catch fire. friend won't


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

This isn't cod, you won't find AK 47s here.. And the smg of sniper isn't good because it's secondary weapon.. Use melee to kill spy at close range. Oh, and that was you who burnt me... Hmm..! 

btw beware, pyro may use flare gun to ignite you.  

also, if you see a spy dying, check once more. He never really is on your side.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 28, 2012)

Someone mention me?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> For me I can only handle engineer, spy, pyro(ofcourse when don isn't enemy). Heavy looks like a fatty who cant run and shoots like maniac. *Funny part is zero bullets touch scout..*




AHEM AHEM!!!!
Who was i in game yesterday before becoming soldier? 

the thing is moving ur gun quick thats it. Scouts were easy


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have got six crates now


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

u can get a trader for crates too (i got), so save them.
Although u need to be premium 



.=Pyro=. said:


> Someone mention me?



for once show us ur face by removing gas mask 



serpent16 said:


> Had an awsome game in Nipuns own server.With krishna,sujay,sam,jas,DON really fun



what was ur id? U were in which team?

even sujay was there?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

.=Pyro=. said:


> Someone mention me?






Jaskanwar Singh said:


> the thing is moving ur gun quick thats it. Scouts were easy



Abe chal..!!



axes2t2 said:


> I have got six crates now


Throw them, they are useless.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what was ur id? U were in which team?
> 
> even sujay was there?



Serpent was akki and Sujay was akki..

And I still don't know who was st1m_200


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Abe chal..!!
> 
> 
> Serpent was akki and Sujay was akki..
> ...




lol not joking 
except when i got hit with with that ball and stunned. don did that. 

err..how can both have same names? or that alt?

and come online on steam.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Abe chal..!!
> 
> 
> Throw them, they are useless.
> ...


Sujay how should you take my name


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh lol I meant SUjay was Jugga.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

jugga was in my team i remember in nipun's server.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> lol not joking
> except when i got hit with with that ball and stunned. don did that.
> 
> err..how can both have same names? or that alt?
> ...


It was me twice..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

guys today night too? all of you? yesterday was damn fun!


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys today night too? all of you? yesterday was damn fun!


But some other map..
Goldrush?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> It was me twice..



oh. 



Nipun said:


> But some other map..
> Goldrush?



BADWATER.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice.I really wish CS Gets Replaced by TF2 FTW!!!
You go to a cafe,Open any game other than cs,See the Peoples attitude,reaction to you.They Will mostly hate you.
All they play is DOTA And CS.
For DOTA People bunk classes enter cafe at 10 am and leave at closing time


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Maps like badwater, 2fort aren't nice when there are 5-6 players in each team..



serpent16 said:


> Nice.I really wish CS Gets Replaced by TF2 FTW!!!
> You go to a cafe,Open any game other than cs,See the Peoples attitude,reaction to you.They Will mostly hate you.
> All they play is DOTA And CS.
> For DOTA People bunk classes enter cafe at 10 am and leave at closing time


It won't ever be replaced. CS, CoD fanboys like grenades, health, automatic guns all in one player. TF2 is class based  [This is the main reason COD players don't like tf2]


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

on your server?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, got to know that most here don't actually check their backs and don't know about fake deaths


----------



## XxDONxX (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey I am *Confused *between Dashing sujay,sam and akki killer


----------



## XxDONxX (Mar 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> He is a random guy who came on my server few months ago. Befriended me, and comes on my server regularly(oh, and pwns me).
> 
> 
> Yes, he plays so well that sometimes I think he is hacking
> ...



Krishna I was shouting spy spy the whole game u could have atleast looked behind u once


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Had fun..with Nipun using Death Ringer.And Spawning back as jas  .Yeah and that guy for singapore 

@Nipun i found a website with tf2 maps 
GameBanana: Maps (Team Fortress 2 > Maps) 
Find some small 2-6 player maps



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lol!! I hate spy's.
> 
> I generally play as a pyro. Sometimes when it gets real tough I play as heavy!!
> 
> Other characters doesn't suit me  I can't hndle them. Always get killed!!



Yeah,I dint try out spy yet .
But i hate When Nipun is a spy hes a great backstabber .
Today we killed him many times,fast respawn back to place where we killed me,and he backstabbed me 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lol!! I hate spy's.
> 
> I generally play as a pyro. Sometimes when it gets real tough I play as heavy!!
> 
> Other characters doesn't suit me  I can't hndle them. Always get killed!!



Yeah,I dint try out spy yet .
But i hate When Nipun is a spy hes a great backstabber .
Today we killed him many times,fast respawn back to place where we killed me,and he backstabbed me


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> don't worry, we'll be nice on you. headshot doesn't hurt



I will see you all today! 

Guys I found my mouse today!!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I will see you all today!
> 
> Guys I found my mouse today!!



How did you play yest


Spoiler



*i39.tinypic.com/33trtk2.jpg


----------



## XxDONxX (Mar 28, 2012)

Jas Today i won't die I bought  a new mouse wired one my mouse used to fall down when jumping in da air  so i had to catch it and thats why i could'nt avoid ur fire  Oh and dat JUGGA guy he is DASHING SUJAY right i am telling u sujay watch ur back aas pyro lol i killed u so many times


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to practice rocket and grenade jumping.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

^ whats your tf2 name?


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Guess ?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

titu


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Hey I am *Confused *between Dashing sujay,sam and akki killer



what so confusing?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> titu


meow meow :3



XxDONxX said:


> Krishna I was shouting spy spy the whole game u could have atleast looked behind u once



haha.. even I was shouting many times(was disguised as you only )




serpent16 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fact: You didn't kill me even once. 
Also, I know many sites about tf2 maps, but the problem is I dont wanna restart server. Who knows it will work next time or not 

I already have a orange x3 map installed and its fun to play with any number of players 



dashing.sujay said:


> Guys I found my mouse today!!



_Mubarak ho!! Party toh banti hai _




XxDONxX said:


> > Spoiler
> >
> >
> >
> > Jas Today i won't die I bought  a new mouse wired one my mouse used to fall down when jumping in da air  so i had to catch it and thats why i could'nt avoid ur fire  Oh and dat JUGGA guy he is DASHING SUJAY right i am telling u sujay watch ur back aas pyro lol i killed u so many times



 No one watched backs here. Backstabbed pyros too many times.!



axes2t2 said:


> I want to practice rocket and grenade jumping.



I wanna practice rocket jumps too. Sticky jumps are easier. Join me anytime and we will practice on orange x3 

*So we are gonna play in evening too, right?  *


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ YES. 6pm


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Krishna I was shouting spy spy the whole game u could have atleast looked behind u once



Hehehe...!! Generally I don't watch back 

But I'll try do that from now on. Specially when playing with you guys


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hehehe...!! Generally I don't watch back
> 
> But I'll try do that from now on. Specially when playing with you guys


Or just pay attention to voice played when spy uncloaks 

So we will play on hightower only? 
Also, spray kills are allowed? 

I think I should be brave enough to shut server off and install saxton hale mod


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2012)

Needs much better listening power.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

hey don, bots and nipun's mouse dont fall 

GUYS 7PM???

For spies just be attentive and watch in every direction 

guys today what about melee fight?
Theres a medieval map where only melee weapons allowed.
So get out ur swords and bats for action.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hey don, bots and nipun's mouse dont fall
> 
> GUYS 7PM???
> 
> ...


And dont shoot spies? 

Melee maps are stoopeed.We will play on Goldrush, Orange x3 or Hightower


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

thats common sense nipun.
Also for dead ringer spies there r 2 more indications-
1.it makes loud sound while uncloaking and spy can only stab when uncloaked.
2. After killing press tab and see if ur kills have increased by 1. If not listen for that sound 

hey nipun not goldrush man. Hightower or melee or badwater will do.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thats common sense nipun.


What common sense? I was dancing in front of you today..



> Also for dead ringer spies there r 2 more indications-
> 1.it makes loud sound while uncloaking and spy can only stab when uncloaked.


wrong, other cloak devices make same noise.



> 2. After killing press tab and see if ur kills have increased by 1. If not listen for that sound


Or just use melee/Jarate/fire to check around.



> hey nipun not goldrush man. Hightower or melee or badwater will do.


cp_orange_x3 is nice too. Come on steam and check it out once


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> what so confusing?



Im Akki_killer don



Nipun said:


> And dont shoot spies?
> 
> Melee maps are stoopeed.We will play on Goldrush, Orange x3 or Hightower



Not 7 please 6
Call Sam,Krishna,Sujay,Jaspher,then ..... DON, i forgot other names


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey I'll join after getting Home. So possibly won't be before 8..!!


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Server suddenly stopped responding. Pray it gets back before evening.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> What common sense? I was dancing in front of you today..
> 
> 
> wrong, other cloak devices make same noise.
> ...



lol man, i think i mentioned in chat that i am not fighting. I was just escaping ur shots then.
I started using gun after lot of time.

I mean is noise. More or less doesnt matter.

About fire what if spy hides behind wall fast


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Dam!!!!! Nipuns server not working


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

some say 6 others 8. So avg is 7pm


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> lol man, i think i mentioned in chat that i am not fighting. I was just escaping ur shots then.
> I started using gun after lot of time.
> 
> I mean is noise. More or less doesnt matter.
> ...


Sry, didn't read chat 

And spies that hide in corners are stupidest. Thats the place where pyro's and snipers look while spy checking. I always stand in an open place so I could run if needed, and no one doubts a spy in open place too


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> some say 6 others 8. So avg is 7pm



*www.google.co.in/imgres?um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=709&tbm=isch&tbnid=MU6HGVKRmON9JM:&imgrefurl=*knowyourmeme.com/memes/no-rage-face-no&docid=dC6BNCvhbgWx_M&imgurl=*www.deviantart.com/download/214306999/no__meme_by_dylrocks95-d3jlcc7.png&w=311&h=323&ei=4vFyT-upKZGsrAej7_XODQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1017&vpy=145&dur=227&hovh=229&hovw=220&tx=125&ty=118&sig=117357758587629949072&page=1&tbnh=161&tbnw=155&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

no probs nipun


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Not 7,8 please .
Either its 8 or 6.15     :


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

what about sniperz_ridge guys? Where only snipers play. Nipun told me about this great map!!


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Working now. Join if you want to


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

nipun you have sniperz ridge in your server?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Nope..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

so when planning to install it? 

nipun's server is working now.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

I air blasted a pyro into air


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

A true pyro

*i.imgur.com/H74AS.gif


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I air blasted a pyro into air



try pushing people into cliff on hightower


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> A true pyro
> 
> *i.imgur.com/H74AS.gif



this is an edited pic


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 28, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Jas Today i won't die I bought  a new mouse wired one my mouse used to fall down when jumping in da air  so i had to catch it and thats why i could'nt avoid ur fire  Oh and dat JUGGA guy he is DASHING SUJAY right i am telling u sujay watch ur back aas pyro lol i killed u so many times



Man I played TF2 for the first time. I still don't know how many characters are there. Will learn as I play. Plus I was playing with touchpad damn it


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> this is an edited pic





Spoiler



Skip to 6:14
[YOUTUBE]xsamwOs2slI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Screens of todays session with Nipun,Don,Ghost,Kaushik(AKA Sam).
*i42.tinypic.com/a5gw20.jpg

*i41.tinypic.com/33yowew.jpg

Hey Share all you TF2 IDS HERE!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone playing TF2 now..??


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

Even Sam completed the download and started playing :O 

Take my word. As soon as my I start gaming and use my PC again I will come to hunt you guys


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Serpent, in first pic I was medic  So I killed you too.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Man I played TF2 for the first time. I still don't know how many characters are there. Will learn as I play. Plus I was playing with touchpad damn it



play pyro, medic, heavy the first time.
dont play spy or engi until you have over 50 hours under your belt, and you'll be just fine.

also, as engi, make buildings in this manner :
dispenser, tele, sentry.

as medic, heal in order :
medic>burning>solly>demo>heavy>others 
never allow a medic to die, even if it means launching a premature uber.
overhealing spies is not recomended, as the overheal gives them away easily.

as pyro, do use your airblast, right click to extinguish enemies.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ whats the use of  "extinguish enemies."



thetechfreak said:


> Even Sam completed the download and started playing :O
> 
> Take my word. As soon as my I start gaming and use my PC again I will come to hunt you guys



You stopped gaming? why?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

He meant friends.



doomgiver said:


> also, as engi, make buildings in this manner :
> dispenser, tele, sentry.



And if you are in enemy territory, 
Tele>Sentry>Dispenser.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ oops, my mistake, nipun is right 
and good point, a tele + sentry is much more defensible. make sure there are ammo packs nearby.

and try combat engi sometimes, it rocks xD


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Man I played TF2 for the first time. I still don't know how many characters are there. Will learn as I play. Plus I was playing with touchpad damn it



what happened to your mouse? on forgotten theres meow meow 



thetechfreak said:


> Even Sam completed the download and started playing :O
> 
> Take my word. As soon as my I start gaming and use my PC again I will come to hunt you guys



when you are ready, tell me. will give you the game files.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2012)

had lot of fun with u guys today


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> ^^ oops, my mistake,* nipun is right *


 *feels like pro* LOL



> and good point, a tele + sentry is much more defensible. make sure there are ammo packs nearby.


Yaa, not to try this on orange_x3.



> and try combat engi sometimes, it rocks xD



Yeah, try going to enemy base in 2fort and make tele+sentry there. Build tele behind table so enemy doesn't destroy it. I do it all the time and love it.

Also, try making spy traps on sentry bases. Place teleporters on at a little distance from sentry. When some spy will see it, there are high chances he wont resist sapping it and that will give you early warning. I do this on hightower and 2fort mostly.



serpent16 said:


> Screens of todays session with Nipun,Don,Ghost,Kaushik(AKA Sam)
> (...)
> Hey Share all you TF2 IDS HERE!


mention him as ghost_z. There's another ghosty da spy who plays on the server 
TF2 IDs=Steam Profile Name. My name is shown as '-' as its blank on steam 


_I need to practice stair stabs, any tips?_


--

*OK so now a question:*
*Which map is/was better to play?*
*A* cp_orange_x3
*B* koth_nucleus
*C* plr_hightower
*D* plr_pipeline
*E* any other we played


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2012)

What's the use of dispenser..??

Also I really don't get that airblast thingy. What it does..?? I tried right clicking near enemies  as a pyro, but that doesn't harm them. Can anyone explain this right click thingy..??


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> What's the use of dispenser..??
> 
> Also I really don't get that airblast thingy. What it does..?? I tried right clicking near enemies  as a pyro, but that doesn't harm them. Can anyone explain this right click thingy..??


Dispenser provides ammo and infinite health to friends.

Airblasts blasts air out of your flamethrower. This air throws enmies back, rockets and grenades away and can extinguish friends too. Don't use backburner to airblast btw, its takes 150% more ammo than stock flamethrower.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> had lot of fun with u guys today



first power cut, then got called by friend, high ping  
oh, got blasted by Krishnandu from time to time. really bad day 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> What's the use of dispenser..??



gives you health & metal. also ammo i guess.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Also I really don't get that airblast thingy. What it does..??



i think if an enemy jumps, right click it. he'll go flying a short distance.

PS: didn't see your post nipun.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> first power cut, then got called by friend, high ping
> oh, got blasted by Krishnandu from time to time. really bad day



Noticed a thing, if A,B,C are playing on a server and D with massive pings comes, the pings of AB and C will increase, and wont easily come down. Exception to this is if server is on your lan.
Need someone to confirm this, and if its true then I will install mods which wont allow high ping people to join. Ofcourse friends will be allowed everytime 




> gives you health & metal. also ammo i guess.


Ammo for other classes=metal for engineer.



> i think if an enemy jumps, right click it. he'll go flying a short distance.



You can right click when he is on ground too.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2012)

My pings were high today because torrent was running in the background


----------



## Nipun (Mar 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> My pings were high today because torrent was running in the background


Pings of Jas were around 60 earlier, but then random high pinged guys joined and pings jumped to 150+ 

I wonder what they think "Oh it says INDIAN server, lets go check it out and troll people with high pings"


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Dispenser provides ammo and infinite health to friends.
> 
> Airblasts blasts air out of your flamethrower. This air throws enmies back, rockets and grenades away and can extinguish friends too. Don't use backburner to airblast btw, its takes 150% more ammo than stock flamethrower.



Thanks for that.

But still didn't get Airblast thingy. Is it the effect which we see while right clicking..??

And don't know backburner. 

I know I sound like a noob, but I really don't get these. I just use the normal flamethrower while playing.

But I saw these tips while re-spawning.

So it'd be nice if you can explain in detail please.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> But still didn't get Airblast thingy. Is it the effect which we see while right clicking..??
> 
> ...



If you right click when equiped with flamethrower, a large amount of air will get out of flamethrower. This air has power to push enemies back, and people use it to throw people in cliffs and make them die. If timed correctly, this air can also push rockets, sticky bombs, pipe bombs etc back.

See this video it shows how to airblast(compression blast) properly 
[YOUTUBE]iwLfGunep2Q[/YOUTUBE]

Backburner is an item/weapon you get by completing achievements(milestone one I guess is its name). This weapon gives you ability to cause more damage to enemy when attacking from back but takes lot of ammo when air blasting.

This airblast technique can also be used to play TF2 tennis (you were on that map, right?)

Wiki told me something I didn't know:


> A baseball can also be reflected, however upon killing someone, it will produce the normal Baseball kill icon. If done to the scout who threw the baseball, it will report that the Scout comitted Suicide with his own baseball.



Khair manao don..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Noticed a thing, if A,B,C are playing on a server and D with massive pings comes, the pings of AB and C will increase, and wont easily come down. Exception to this is if server is on your lan.
> Need someone to confirm this, and if its true then I will install mods which wont allow high ping people to join. Ofcourse friends will be allowed everytime



that is why i exited. i was stabbed 2 times by spy within a minute.



Nipun said:


> You can right click when he is on ground too.



best use is against heavy. light them up & then blast them away.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> that is why i exited. i was stabbed 2 times by spy within a minute.



Sorry 


Spoiler



I will do that again  





			
				Mas said:
			
		

> best use is against heavy. light them up & then blast them away.



And die.
Hit and run is best option, or run in circles around heavy while burning him.



BTW Found this mod. Gonna install it 
*www.fileden.com/files/2007/5/18/1091015/RandomizerSmall.png


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2012)

TF2 is updating. 217Mb


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> TF2 is updating. 217Mb


WTH That means I need to update server again! Already done that twice today[Its 2AM now so yesterday ]..!  Slow down, valve.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lol. well got many new weapons. may trade as i don't play as the rocket or grenade guy.



Nipun said:


> WTH That means I need to update server again! Already done that twice today[Its 2AM now so yesterday ]..!  Slow down, valve.



maybe update for server was released before normal user. but it'll still require updating?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> lol. well got many new weapons. may trade as i don't play as the rocket or grenade guy.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe update for server was released before normal user. but it'll still require updating?


Soldier and demoman.
Oh and sorry but Free 2 Play cant trade.  Don't throw them if you don't play as them. Demoman is easy once you know how to play with him.

PS: Were these achievement items? If so, you should thank my dead ringer.



> maybe update for server was released before normal user. but it'll still require updating?



Not possible, as we played after updating. If client and server have different versions, game says "The server is running a different version of game" (tried this many times).

Oh my tf2 is already updated.

For server:
"Master request restart,
Your server is out of date."


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Soldier and demoman.
> Oh and sorry but Free 2 Play cant trade.  Don't throw them if you don't play as them. Demoman is easy once you know how to play with him.



ah, i read somewhere free account can't trade 



Nipun said:


> PS: Were these achievement items? If so, you should thank my dead ringer.



except one, all were random drops.



Nipun said:


> Not possible, as we played after updating. If client and server have different versions, game says "The server is running a different version of game" (tried this many times).
> 
> Oh my tf2 is already updated.
> 
> ...



2Mbps downloaded the update package in quick time.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

My FUP has expired lol. I am on 512kbps. It downloaded fast maybe because I am not using PC from 11PM 
Whatever, updates for server are never so fast. Update tool is lazy.

It took 13 minutes for update tool to find that it had to update from version 320 to 321. 

I still need to know about stair stab. Whenever I try to jump, I get stuck in other player and he gets to know I am spy. Any help?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2012)

hey nipun dont install that mod now. 
*
guys update is scheduled for today. Dont forget to update before night. *



Nipun said:


> *OK so now a question:*
> *Which map is/was better to play?*
> *A* cp_orange_x3
> *B* koth_nucleus
> ...



*PLR_PIPELINE*




krishnandu.sarkar said:


> My pings were high today because torrent was running in the background



please dont do that today. 

BTW my previous update showed 900 something mb but when i looked at CURRENT NETWORK USAGE on top it shows only 400 something mb total downloaded!

now also against TF2 it shows 48.2/926.3 MB but at top in CURRENT NETWORK USAGE it shows 24.2 MB TOTAL DOWNLOADED.

any idea?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

Whats the features in new update 90% done in 10 mins


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hey nipun dont install that mod now.
> *
> guys update is scheduled for today. Dont forget to update before night. *


Already updated. Why not to install, its fun!



> *PLR_PIPELINE*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Already updated. Why not to install, its fun!



hey see that pic, characters have exchanged weapons 



Nipun said:


>


i liked pipeline only


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hey see that pic, characters have exchanged weapons
> 
> 
> i liked pipeline only


Thats the purpose of mod. A random class with random weapons is given to you, so your scout may have a minigun with detonator and eyelander


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2012)

^it wont be fun imo.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 29, 2012)

Nipun said:


> If you right click when equiped with flamethrower, a large amount of air will get out of flamethrower. This air has power to push enemies back, and people use it to throw people in cliffs and make them die. If timed correctly, this air can also push rockets, sticky bombs, pipe bombs etc back.
> 
> See this video it shows how to airblast(compression blast) properly
> [YOUTUBE]iwLfGunep2Q[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Thanks for that  That was really a great explanation. Helped me a lot, as I play as a pyro mostly.

Yeah I was on that map 

Time to learn few basics 

I've one more question, sometimes between the gameplay players starts glowing and that moment, how much you hit that person, doesn't effect him. What's the story about this..??


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

^^ That blue colour?
Its when you win a round,Or medic goes on healing you


----------



## XxDONxX (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys i will tell u how to kill a spy with DR aka DEATH RINGER
1 A spy with Death ringer activated that is removed will FAKE death even with 5 damage THAT MEANS STAY ALERT HE IS STILL ALIVE 
2 THEN KEEP UR EARS OPEN FOR DEATH RINGER TO MAKE SOUND A SPY CAN't RUN TOO FAR WHILE CLOAKED WITH DR IT GETS OVER FAST SO HEAR FOR DA SOUND thats AALLLL u NEED THATS HOW I KILL NIPUN ALWAYS AND NOW HE HAS GAVE UP ON BACKSTABBING ME HE SHOOTS ME WITH HIS AMBASSADORTHIS TRICK IS GR8 FOR KILLING SPIES like NIPUN AND HARSHA WHO USE DEATH RINGER  NOW  THOSE SPIES and KILL THEM AND LAUGH !!! 
NIPUN WILL NOW DEVELOP NEW TRICKS I GUESS



Nipun said:


> If you right click when equiped with flamethrower, a large amount of air will get out of flamethrower. This air has power to push enemies back, and people use it to throw people in cliffs and make them die. If timed correctly, this air can also push rockets, sticky bombs, pipe bombs etc back.
> 
> See this video it shows how to airblast(compression blast) properly
> [YOUTUBE]iwLfGunep2Q[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Hello NIPUN i have my own knock back ability in MY FORCE A NATURE !! i don't use my baseball with pyros i use it only with heavies and sollies oh and some other classes except pyros i hit them from far coz if i go closer after they get bonk who knows when my bonk will get over so i prefer to run then to face a pyro head on oh but i kill pyros from there backs hit them in da BACK i call it BACKSHOT oh and u can't reflect baseballs so quickly it needs hig skillz even i can't and 1 more thingy to tell My baseballs can stop demo bombs i just noticed it when a demo shoots a bomb hit ur baseball to that bomb and it gets reflected !!! 



Nipun said:


> If you right click when equiped with flamethrower, a large amount of air will get out of flamethrower. This air has power to push enemies back, and people use it to throw people in cliffs and make them die. If timed correctly, this air can also push rockets, sticky bombs, pipe bombs etc back.
> 
> See this video it shows how to airblast(compression blast) properly
> [YOUTUBE]iwLfGunep2Q[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



OH nipun i just got a catchy line catch if u can HERE it GOES : NIPUN BABU DON KABHI KHAIR NAHI MANATA HAI DON SIRF ....................................................................................................................................................BIRTHDAY MANATA HAI OEYYYY BALE BALE SHABSHABA ise yad aya wo kal shabaaz kontha ?? Bahaut acha solly hai



serpent16 said:


> ^^ That blue colour?
> Its when you win a round,Or medic goes on healing you



ITS when we win a round it gives us critical shoots which kill in around 1 to 2 hits


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I've one more question, sometimes between the gameplay players starts glowing and that moment, how much you hit that person, doesn't effect him. What's the story about this..??





serpent16 said:


> ^^ That blue colour?
> Its when you win a round,Or medic goes on healing you



Not blue always, its team color.
And its called ubercharge. When you heal someone as a medic, your ubercharge increases by some %, and when its 100% you can right click to make you and the patient invulnerable. Its nice when you need to push other team back or destroy sentries.
To counter ubercharge, pyros are best class. Go behind the medic and airblast him away from patient. This will waste the ubercharge 

Oh, and as a medic never heal a disguised spy of your team. Other team will see that and it will be obvious he is a spy.

[YOUTUBE]36lSzUMBJnc[/YOUTUBE]

Also watch other meet the videos 

Are steam servers offline? The chat window said "No connection could be made to steam servers.", and my internet is fine this time . I tried to restart steam but it didn't start.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, that was what I thought


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 29, 2012)

************wall of text warning************

spy tips : 

dont look directly at enemy
if an nemy spots you, get out of sight quickly, then cloak, change disguise and then move on.
dont let yourself be seen by the guy you are disguiesed as
you can change the disguise weapon shown buy equipping your weapon of same slot and pressing "B" (use previous disguise key)
for CnD spies : when you see a target, anticipate when he will pass you, then, decloak as he passes, this will save you from running across half the map chasing after your target.
for YER spies, if disguised as slow class, when you cloak, you run at normal speed.
for all spies : try to stab from the right side (its hit detection range is more, so you can possibly stab a guy by standing just on his right side, and not at the back)
conversely, its harder to stab at the left side.
try NOT to cloak or disguise in front of other ppl, its an invitation to disaster.
kill the medic first, then the hoovy. a uber stopped is worth 5 heavies. even if you die after killing the medic,
taht said, kill enemy spies using GUNS. dont try to stab a spy, coz they are crafty.
learn to stair/corner/air stab.
if you are standing on a enemy head, you can instantly stab them from the top, from any angle.
dont wait for the spy to raise his arm, even if he doesnt, you can still stab, but thats a risk, as a raised arm means certain stab (only for good spies)
on a team of 9 ppl, 1-2 spies are more than enough. if you wnt to help the team, go medic.
sap the dispenser before sentry.
sap before killing engi.
sap and SHOOT engi, dont stab him (bloody wrenches, crazy crit rates, along with medic and sniper melees)
try NOT to use enforcer with the CnD and regular watch, it slows down your cloaking speed
if you wanna be a gunslinger spy, go Dr. Enforcicle. (enforcer, spycicle, dead ringer). the enforcer can kill most classes in 3 shots, the spycicle saves you from random spychecking spies, and DR saves you from death, provided you activate it, and find ammo on time (this build wont allow room for too many stabs, as the spycicle melts on hit with flames and takes 13 secs to regen)
if you are really pro at spy, you acn try this : get the kunai. run towards pyro, when you are really close, like half range of flamethrower, fake to HIS left (your right) and move to HIS right (your left). then stab. the kunai will overheal and extinguish you. be careful taht you dont do this in front of too many ppl, as they might catch on.

tl;dr how to play spy properly, go read it again


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 29, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> play pyro, medic, heavy the first time.
> dont play spy or engi until you have over 50 hours under your belt, and you'll be just fine.
> 
> also, as engi, make buildings in this manner :
> ...





Nipun said:


> He meant friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your tips guys, but most of these sound alien to me.  I like pyro the most. I'm not able to kill a single with heavy. Sometimes sniper. Engineer & medic sound like 




Sam said:


> what happened to your mouse? on forgotten theres meow meow



I got my mouse so killed 16 yest  Had killed only 3 first day


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 29, 2012)

*pyro tips :*

use M2 airblast
try to get close to your enemies
think like a spy
AMBUSH!!!
dont just flame and run, if you can get close, your shotty can get rid of 125 hp classes in 2 shots
dont snipe with flaregun, light a 125 hp class on fire, and shoot the flare then
airblast an enemy and use the reserve shooter, minicrits guaranteed
never try to reflect direct hit rockets. either the weilder is a pro, and will shoot your guts out, or he is prolly a noob, and will miss badly. use a falregun to harass.
if yuo can get close, nothing beats a fire + axtinguisher combo. 2 hits to a flaming heavy are enough to kill.

*medic tips :*
always heal. you are not a combat class. your weps were crippled for a reason.
heal in this order :
*medic > burning > soldier > demo > heavy > otehrs*
save your ubercharge. dont commit suicide if an idiot teammate runs into 3 sentry nests blindly, just leave him and heal someone else.
if the only medic on a team, try not to use the quick fix. PLEASE.
if there are <5 ppl on a team, a kritzkreig is much more preferrable to a normal medigun.
if there is antoerh medic on team with a medigun, and ppl are running around at less than half health, or the medic cant cope with damage, THEN pick the quick fix, so that you can heal up the team, and the mediccan overheal.
overheal is the most important thing you can give to your team, otehr than an uber.
when pushing the kart, just before round start, overheal EVERYONE. a 50% boost in health will allow your demoman enough health to place enough stickies in the sentry nest, your soldier to tank enough damage to be a threat, and your scout to run behind enemy lines to create havoc. always overheal, 
DONT concentrate on jsut the heavy. he is a slow guy, and other classes can use a medic too.
if you have a kritzkreig, uber a soldier or a demoman, they are the burst damage dealers, who can take out multiple enemies with a single crit shot. 
deploy ubers as a team effort, ie, inform the team over voice chat taht you are dropping an uber, so taht they can take max advantage of it
if you uer with a quick fix, you cannot be airblsted or moved by enemy attacks, keep that in mind

*hoovy tips (yes, i call him hoovy)*

watch your back. infinite hoovies have fallen to a clever backstab. if there was anotehr war update with hoovy vs spy, you knowwho would win.
give sandvich to medics and scouts
dont move across half the map with brass beast (jas, im looking at ya  )
jump around corners and rev up minigun in mid air, its the best way to do it.
when playing with 2 heavies, have a natasha with you, it'll help slow down the pesky scouts, and other fast classes.
be careful of open spaces, they will most likeely be filled with sniper laser sights.
dont engage at long distances, 5 damage per bullet wont hurt a DH solly much, but he will bring you down in 3 shots.
you are a tank, behave like one.

*solly tips :*

shoot at the feet, yu miss less that way.
try to rocketjump, its a great tactic to surprise enemies. (i've killed 4 spies so far, who wanted to stab me, but were killed by crit rockets, somehow, i seem to shoot more crit rockets while RJ' ing than in normal gameplay.)
if you see a soldier, with a hat with golden beams coming out of it, or the hat is on fire, RUN AWAY, ITS A PRO.
use your different backpacks, the buff banner can charge your entire team with minicrits for a big push, the concherator can heal your team without medics, and the battalion backup can help your team survive and take less damage.

general teminology :

crits : chance to deal 3X weapon damage. more damage you do, more is chanceof crit.
mini crit : same as crit, except, only 35% extra damage
some weps get ccrits in special cases, like sniper headshot and spy backstab, while other weps get minicrits, like resere shooter, direct hit, jarate
ubercharge : medic medigun can make him and atient invulnerable to all damage for 8 seconds, use it well
kritzkrieg : 8 seconds og guaranteed critical hits for the medic patient
quick fix : no overheal, but makes uber really fast, also, uber gives 300% health regen, but no cirts or invulnerablity
DH : direct hit, very fast rockets, high damage, but very little splash, only for those with good aim.


trading :
if new to game, dont trade too much, get an idea of prices, or refer to me.
basic guide :
1 weapon (any weapon, except special cases) sells for 1 scrap or 1 other weapon.
1 scrap : gotten by smelting 2 weapns of same type together
rec =1 reclaimed : smelt 3 scrap together
ref =1 refined : smelt 3 reclaimed
1 key = ~2.33-2.66 ref
hats = 1.33 - 1.66 (most, yellow text hats)
if anything has a color other than yellow text, its more valuable.
ex :
blue text (vintage) weapon go for 1 reclaim ++
blue vintage hats go for 2 ref - 4 ref
and so on.
Item quality - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki
if you find an unusual hat, its worth a LOT. like 20 keys, or 50 ref. so, if you can find someone selling one for a weapon, bag it. (yes, a top tier hat once was sold by a noob to a trader for 1 YER,)
if you ever get an item in a random drop, and LOTS of ppl talk about it, or ask to trade, it prolly very rare/valuable, and you might get ripped off, contact me or just google the prices (googling works, i'll add some links)


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

> watch your back. infinite hoovies have fallen to a clever backstab. if there was anotehr war update with hoovy vs spy, you knowwho would win.



Serpent, Krishnandu, Sam, Harsha, Shahbaaz, ico all are in this list 











> learn to stair/corner/air stab.


Side stab.



> tl;dr how to play spy properly, go read it again


 again



> dont look directly at enemy



And face towards your own team when they see you, it helps a lot.



> sap and SHOOT engi, dont stab him (bloody wrenches, crazy crit rates, along with medic and sniper melees)



I stab and sap.

Also, YER/Wanga Prick is nice with Dead Ringer, as most people kill you as soon as they see undisguised spy. Use DR to fake a death and backstab them.



> dont let yourself be seen by the guy you are disguiesed as



Stab him to earn achievement.

Also, if you see a teleporter trap(Engineers place teleporters to know about spies. Most spies sap it n give early warning to engy), shoot it with gun. Engineer will expect a spy to sap, and this will make him think its not a spy but some other class(mostly scouts and soldiers)

I was dominated yesterday because shahbaaz did this:


> try to rocketjump, its a great tactic to surprise enemies. (i've killed 4 spies so far, who wanted to stab me, but were killed by crit rockets, somehow, i seem to shoot more crit rockets while RJ' ing than in normal gameplay.)


Ofcourse I took revenge  

@dashing:

*Engineer:*
You are equipped with a shotgun, a minigun, a wrench and two PDAs. PDA 1(4th slot) is used to build items and PDA 2(5th slot) for destroying the items you built. Your PDA consumes metal as ammo, and you can get this metal from ammo boxes or resupply locker. When you select an item to build from PDA1, a blue print appears in front of you. Left click where you want to place that building and it will start building there. Hit it with your wrench(slot 3) to make it build faster. 
The buildings you can construct are:
-Sentry Gun
-Dispenser
-Teleporter entrance
-Teleporter exit.

Once buildings are built, you can hit them with wrench to upgrade them. Each upgrade costs you 200metal and with each hit you consume 25 metal. So it takes 10 hits to upgrade a building. There are 3 levels of each building. With each level more health is added to building.

*An addition to spy tips:* Don't use dead ringer while making high jumps, as it will throw fake body as soon as you hit the ground and you'll lose dead ringer meter.



XxDONxX said:


> Hey guys i will tell u how to kill a spy with DR aka DEATH RINGER
> 1 A spy with Death ringer activated that is removed will FAKE death even with 5 damage THAT MEANS STAY ALERT HE IS STILL ALIVE
> 2 THEN KEEP UR EARS OPEN FOR DEATH RINGER TO MAKE SOUND A SPY CAN't RUN TOO FAR WHILE CLOAKED WITH DR IT GETS OVER FAST SO HEAR FOR DA SOUND thats AALLLL u NEED THATS HOW I KILL NIPUN ALWAYS AND NOW HE HAS GAVE UP ON BACKSTABBING ME HE SHOOTS ME WITH HIS AMBASSADORTHIS TRICK IS GR8 FOR KILLING SPIES like NIPUN AND HARSHA WHO USE DEATH RINGER  NOW  THOSE SPIES and KILL THEM AND LAUGH !!!
> NIPUN WILL NOW DEVELOP NEW TRICKS I GUESS



Corrections:
-I have developed new tricks. 
-I can go on other team's area while cloaked with DR in hightower. LOL.




> Hello NIPUN i have my own knock back ability in MY FORCE A NATURE !! i don't use my baseball with pyros i use it only with heavies and sollies oh and some other classes except pyros i hit them from far coz if i go closer after they get bonk who knows when my bonk will get over so i prefer to run then to face a pyro head on oh but i kill pyros from there backs hit them in da BACK i call it BACKSHOT oh and u can't reflect baseballs so quickly it needs hig skillz even i can't and 1 more thingy to tell My baseballs can stop demo bombs i just noticed it when a demo shoots a bomb hit ur baseball to that bomb and it gets reflected !!!



Please use a fullstop! 



> ise yad aya wo kal shabaaz kontha ?? Bahaut acha solly hai


Use english only please 
Shahbaaz was another random person who came on server, like you in February. Added him to friend list and now he plays regularly.




> ITS when we win a round it gives us critical shoots which kill in around 1 to 2 hits



He was talking about ubercharge.


----------



## XxDONxX (Mar 29, 2012)

hey any one up now ??  i am available till 7 after that no guarentee only warranty without guarentee

HEY ALL ADD ME !! shivam363

DA only problem with dead ringer is u get a damge of one while its active it fakes death

hey i will tell scout tips soon 

and also how to kill them i doubt if killing methods will work but i can tell how to kill a scout when ur a scout!!! ;P

HEY DOCTORS I AM TRADING A AMPUTATOR FOR ANY OTHER wepon
APreciated if it would be : spycicle , phloginistator 

Hey u wanna know how to play with ppl as spy 
first thing u need a cloak and dagger watch then just go and hide in a corner near a engeneer and i mean REALLY NICE HIDING PLACE like below the stairs in ctf_2fort then just keep on telling where the engy is to the engy himself and he will start shouting SPY! SPY! hahahah i have did this with nipun and he was shouting SPY! da whole game and then finally his whole time was in dat area and they finally got me with a stray rocket 

oh and i usually sit on the sentry itself but careful its dangerous
P.S u can do this to fake that there is a spy in ur team around the engineer


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> hey any one up now ??  i am available till 7 after that no guarentee only warranty without guarentee







> DA only problem with dead ringer is u get a damge of one while its active it fakes death



Not a problem for me, I have developed new ways


----------



## XxDONxX (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey my TEAM FORTRESS 2 status 
SCOUT : 18 points l 70 hours 
soldier : 46 points l 40 hours 
Thats all i remember   achievements 92 % completed


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Hey u wanna know how to play with ppl as spy
> first thing u need a cloak and dagger watch then just go and hide in a corner near a engeneer and i mean REALLY NICE HIDING PLACE like below the stairs in ctf_2fort then just keep on telling where the engy is to the engy himself and he will start shouting SPY! SPY! hahahah i have did this with nipun and he was shouting SPY! da whole game and then finally his whole time was in dat area and they finally got me with a stray rocket



Dead ringer with sprays work the best 

Also, I didn't say spy. I said "Spy 'round here" and "There's a spy creeping around here".


----------



## XxDONxX (Mar 29, 2012)

OH nipun u ther?




How to put spoilers?

Sprays with DR is HARD


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Hey my TEAM FORTRESS 2 status
> SCOUT : 18 points l 70 hours
> soldier : 46 points l 40 hours
> Thats all i remember   achievements 92 % completed


ME: Engineer 322points 312 kills. 



XxDONxX said:


> OH nipun u ther?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


type [spoiler ] spoiler text here[/spoiler ].

Spray with DR is hard?


----------



## XxDONxX (Mar 29, 2012)

nipun i can join ur server now i added it to fav

HArd for me i ain't spy but i used to be and lol i reset my stats last month i do that every month

Rofl


Spoiler



don ko pakdna bacho ka kam hi nahi par police ka bhi hai !!!! Xd



CHECK OUT MY SPOILER npn
I going to play now any ther then call me

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-475.html#post1615727
HARSHA's NEW RIGS PICS

Nipun i got 364 out of 394 achievements that is 92 % YAHOOO!!!!! GOOGLEE!!!! BING!!!!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

see this is the problem me facing
*i39.tinypic.com/2psentu.jpg

those huge blue lines(Only in this map)


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 29, 2012)

^^ what blue lines? on the floor?
thats the shadow.
tho i dont think so its a bug.

also, as spy, you can disguise as you OWN team.
say you are red on kart map, n you wanna go to blu spawn during setup, what do you do?
you cant use normal disguise or spy, else he team will be warned.
so you disguise as your own class!!!
then when out of sight, change your team.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

^ Doomgiver whats your Game name


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 29, 2012)

same.
the url is <steam> thed00mgiver
large red skull with cross as eyes.


----------



## reddead (Mar 29, 2012)

is nipun's server gonna be there for a long time...
i might download tf2 again as i don't have any game to play 
last time i played it, all Indian servers had vanished and i never get >250 pings on hong kong or other servers [reliance BB]


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

reddead said:


> is nipun's server gonna be there for a long time...
> i might download tf2 again as i don't have any game to play
> last time i played it, all Indian servers had vanished and i never get >250 pings on hong kong or other servers [reliance BB]



Thats good right?You dont get pings more than 250 
Yea Nipuns server timing
24 hours still april 1st(As his school opens on 2nd)

and 3 or 4 pm still 10 pm in his school days.
*24 Hours IN HOLIDAYS*


----------



## reddead (Mar 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Thats good right?You dont get pings more than 250
> Yea Nipuns server timing
> 24 hours still april 1st(As his school opens on 2nd)



i meant less than 250.....
what after 2nd?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL..
BTW Adding to doomgiver, press - to change team, and B to quick disguise.

reddead I can turn server on anytime when I am online(3PM-11PM from 2nd april).  BTW There aren't many players on server when I am not there, for some magical reason.

@Serpent: I only see white lines on the ground. Were you talking about that? Its not a bug as its a WIP map.

Also, I am now sure that high pingers make other's pings increase. Jas normally has 60-80 ping and whenever a Russian joins it touches 200-300.  So should I install high ping kicker?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 29, 2012)

Limit ping to 300 max. I also get 150-200 pings but no lag at all.

@doomgiver- You don't play now ?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Limit ping to 300 max. I also get 150-200 pings but no lag at all.
> 
> @doomgiver- You don't play now ?


Yes gonna limit pings. BTW I found a great mod which can add lot more fun to the game. The funny part is, the players won't notice the mod at all.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 29, 2012)

Whats the mod about then ?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Whats the mod about then ?


I won't tell you otherwise you won't enjoy the game. I will let you know after a couple of games with this mod on. 

Oh, btw its not just one mod. I need a combination of similar mods for fun.
To make sure mods don't harm the server, I am copying server files and it says 30 minutes remaining  4MBPS!


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 29, 2012)

i dont play as much as i used to, its my 6th sem, after all xD

@nipun, look at the long dark grey blotches on the ground parallel to the wall in the middle right area.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 29, 2012)

That shouldn't be a 'problem' of map, I guess. Anyways, serpent caught our admin on fire in screenshot


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i dont play as much as i used to, its my 6th sem, after all xD



Same here


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Also, I am now sure that high pingers make other's pings increase. Jas normally has 60-80 ping and whenever a Russian joins it touches 200-300.  So should I install high ping kicker?



200-300?
yesterday it was 350-400 in pl_upward  spoiled my whole gameplay


----------



## reddead (Mar 30, 2012)

ok, will start downloading once i am done with GOT S1..........
just wanted to make sure there are Indian servers to play on......
BTW i too have my 2nd year exams in less than a month


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

Yea,these russians increase our pings!


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2012)

-poof-


----------



## Nipun (Mar 30, 2012)

I was about to do that, but I thought commenting will be better. 



Nipun said:


> Yes gonna limit pings. BTW I found a great mod which can add lot more fun to the game. The funny part is, the players won't notice the mod at all.


One of four mods done.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

Removed by request!


----------



## Nipun (Mar 30, 2012)

okay two of four mods done but other two mods which had the actual fun are not installing 

Anyways, now AMD dominates Intel and ATi takes revenge from nVidia.


----
Okay, installed high ping kicker with mazimum 300 ping allowed and it gives 3 warnings before kicking the player.
*NOTE:*
To make sure none of you are kicked accidentally I need your steam unique ID. This ID can be found in TF2 developer console by pressing ` and typing status. Please give me this ID to add you in whitelist.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

It was OSM!
Playing with representatives Of AMD,Intel,Logitech and Razor.I swear we played.Me and Nipun got a request by them


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

Game today?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah jjoin Nipun!now


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 30, 2012)

As the days pass by my hate towards Steam is increasing :X


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

Same heere


----------



## Nipun (Mar 30, 2012)

Why why?


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 30, 2012)

I started my pc around 8 pm and Steam has been saying couldn't connect to steam network.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 30, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I started my pc around 8 pm and Steam has been saying couldn't connect to steam network.


You must try MTS. With it, if you wanna play a game on Sunday, start steam on Friday.


----------



## Adhip007 (Mar 30, 2012)

I also play some times.. steam id : chanukya 
Played as adhoc


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2012)

Nipun said:


> You must try MTS. With it, if you wanna play a game on Sunday, start steam on Friday.



 AND PHOTON!


----------



## Nipun (Mar 30, 2012)

Adhip007 said:


> I also play some times.. steam id : chanukya
> Played as adhoc


I am too lazy to do that. Add me instead: nipunarora.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2012)

We played in a randomize server.
I.e=Youl might get a solider with heavy gun or maybe a sniper.
The weapons keep changing every re spawn


----------



## XxDONxX (Apr 1, 2012)

Doom giver man changing teams as spy i used that alot but  sometimes i get confused between teams and roam in my base as if to sap and backstab ppl  ROFL

Hey ppl now i will be online at night around 8  

Till MAY 1st


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Pyro got new weapons in an update.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> We played in a randomize server.
> I.e=Youl might get a solider with heavy gun or maybe a sniper.
> The weapons keep changing every re spawn


But for some reason it crashes both the server and game when I install it.



axes2t2 said:


> Pyro got new weapons in an update.


Another update? Crap..


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 1, 2012)

where can i get this game other than steam but i want to play it on steam also


----------



## reddead (Apr 1, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> where can i get this game other than steam but i want to play it on steam also



no other way to download it other than steam.....


----------



## stan450 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yay! new team fortress 2 player ! UID shrik450.
(P.S : I know I suck.)


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> where can i get this game other than steam but i want to play it on steam also



If you cant download buy orange box


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> If you cant download buy orange box



I can download from steam but the issue is i hv rched my fup and yhe speed i now 256 in which i can either browse internet or download....well now i hav started the download but will take more than a day..  ....p.s airtel sucks ...


----------



## Neo (Apr 1, 2012)

So, just installed the damn thing. 10GB was really a big size to download.
When do you guys play? and which server to connect?


----------



## Nipun (Apr 1, 2012)

Neo said:


> So, just installed the damn thing. 10GB was really a big size to download.
> When do you guys play? and which server to connect?


Play in offline/practice mode first. We usually play in evening, 6PM onwards.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2012)

Neo said:


> So, just installed the damn thing. 10GB was really a big size to download.
> When do you guys play? and which server to connect?



Check the ThinkDigit steam group. Mostly people there play TF2. Check Nipun, most of the time he hosts. Hit him up on chat.

Also Jas and axes2t2(meow meow) also play very regular


----------



## Nipun (Apr 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Check the ThinkDigit steam group. Mostly people there play TF2. Check Nipun, most of the time he hosts. Hit him up on chat.
> 
> Also Jas and *axes2t2(meow meow)* also play very regular



Last time I saw him playing more than a week ago. MTNL.


----------



## Neo (Apr 1, 2012)

But when i try to add you or anyone else as a friend on steam, I can't. It says i have to have a game in my steam account. WTH? I already have Tf2. Help me here.


----------



## reddead (Apr 1, 2012)

Neo said:


> But when i try to add you or anyone else as a friend on steam, I can't. It says i have to have a game in my steam account. WTH? I already have Tf2. Help me here.



steam is greedy
you need to buy a game to add friends, tf2 is f2p, buy something from their shop or just tell the other person to add you incase he is premium user....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> I can download from steam but the issue is i hv rched my fup and yhe speed i now 256 in which i can either browse internet or download....well now i hav started the download but will take more than a day..  ....p.s airtel sucks ...



this has been said many time before. i downloaded TF2 on a 256kbps conn. took around 10days. 1Gb everyday.



Neo said:


> But when i try to add you or anyone else as a friend on steam, I can't. It says i have to have a game in my steam account. WTH? I already have Tf2. Help me here.



will add you on steam. then we can chat and invite, etc.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 1, 2012)

even i cant add friends does tf2 isnt included in bought games?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 2, 2012)

did you pay for the game?
if yes, then you should be a fully qualified member of steam,
if you have paid, and steam is restricting your activities, like no friends, etc, then contact the steam support.

and if you are f2p, you cannot invire friends, and your trading is severely resteicted.

also, if you are f2p, and want to be premium, just do this :
get a temporary invite/guest pass of any game (they go very cheap, ask someone if they have, they might even give fo free) likee killing floor, l4d2, etc.
if you activate that, you will be a full featured steam member


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2012)

^
Or you could purchase something from Mann Co. The cheapest item I know is the Crit-a-cola for $ 0.99 (I think).


----------



## Nipun (Apr 2, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ^
> Or you could purchase something from Mann Co. The cheapest item I know is the Crit-a-cola for $ 0.99 (I think).


The lowest amount you can add to steam wallet is $5.00


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2012)

Nipun said:


> The lowest amount you can add to steam wallet is $5.00



Whoops! Forgot


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 2, 2012)

if you are putting 5$ inot steam wallet, you can do this :
buy a game.
buy a hat (cheapest one is 0.99, and you can easily buy 4-6 weapons with that) and buy a game/keys
buy 2 keys.

buys keys is the best option, as keys cost 2.50, and you can buy a few hats with it, or loads of weapons.

protip : dont spend money on weapons.
also, the cheapest wep is 0.49


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 2, 2012)

If i buy orange box and activate through steam then can i become a full feature steam member?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 2, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> If i buy orange box and activate through steam then can i become a full feature steam member?



Yes.

And I filed a complaint to MTNL.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 2, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Yes.
> 
> And I filed a complaint to MTNL.



why u did so?


----------



## Nipun (Apr 2, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> why u did so?


Low net speed, frequent disconnects etc.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Low net speed, frequent disconnects etc.



yups,going to tell him to change all wires.


----------



## reddead (Apr 3, 2012)

anyone playing toninght??
download is almost finished.......

not a new player, have 160+ hours on record.....a noob though

add me[f2p], steam id: reddead66


----------



## Neo (Apr 3, 2012)

Guys please add me too as a friend on steam as a cannot add you (I havn't bought any games, so you know...).


----------



## XxDONxX (Apr 5, 2012)

REDDEAD I SAID HELLO YESTERDAY UR PLAYING ON CTF_@FORT U DID NOT REPlY 

Added neo adn reddead meow meow axes whats ur id ?

hey those whom i did'nt add or forgot to just comment on my profile ur steam id or add me urself XD steam id : shivam363



Spoiler



I am ur death itself


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 5, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> REDDEAD I SAID HELLO YESTERDAY UR PLAYING ON CTF_@FORT U DID NOT REPlY
> 
> Added neo adn reddead *meow meow axes whats ur id ?*
> 
> ...



guess


----------



## reddead (Apr 5, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> REDDEAD I SAID HELLO YESTERDAY UR PLAYING ON CTF_@FORT U DID NOT REPlY
> 
> Added neo adn reddead meow meow axes whats ur id ?
> 
> ...



so you are DON.....i must have not seen your message...
BTW sopt making fun of my name

i thought someone from TDF was hosting a server....


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2012)

^^ Yes its NIPUN the biggest fan of ................... ask anyone they will tell you .Thats why his server lags .Ask harsha,and jas,


----------



## Nipun (Apr 5, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Yes its NIPUN the biggest fan of ................... ask anyone they will tell you .Thats why his server lags .Ask harsha,and jas,


But now you don't .......... nicely. I won't pay you.



reddead said:


> so you are DON.....i must have not seen your message...
> BTW sopt making fun of my name
> 
> i thought someone from TDF was hosting a server....


MTNL..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2012)

Nipun said:


> But now you don't .......... nicely. I won't pay you.
> 
> 
> MTNL..



Pay me??? For what :O


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Close Enough ??

*i.imgur.com/zQLGo.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2012)

anyone wants a brass beast?

i have a strange now, trading normal one.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2012)

Give me wrangler for free someone


----------



## Nipun (Apr 6, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Give me wrangler for free someone


You are three days late. I had an extra but gave it to sam..


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 11, 2012)

do you suffer from low fps?
does your fps jump a LOT???
do you suffer un-necessary lag?
do spies face stab you? and you fail stab others all the time?
enemies made of asbestos who would survive a year in hell?
sniper shots miss a lot?

you need a fps fix!
and here it is!!
Chris' FPS Configs for TF2 | Home

these all are optimizing configs.
so even if you are packing an i7, and quad sli, the least it will do is improve your hit detection, and fix some issues caused by having too high fps (yes, having too much fps is not a good thing)

i have a 1.8 ghz core 2 duo and a 8400 GSM. i used to get 10-30 fps, with some 10-15 second 'lag patches", where i couldnt do anything, coz the laptop used to freeze up.

i installed the maxframes config, and now my fps are stable at 50-70 fps.
sure, i dont get too many details, but on this rig, i'd rahter have playable fps than get pwnt by nooblets with killer rigs.

maxframe - maximize the fps, loss of quality
highframes - optimizes fps, loss of quality, but more quality than maxframes
dx9frames - optimizes for dx9
max/high quality - as the name says

i strongly advise you to use these configs. at least you will get a stable fps, which is more important than having a crazy high fps, which jumps around.


----------



## XxDONxX (Apr 11, 2012)

O.O that spray ROFL



serpent16 said:


> ^^ Yes its NIPUN the biggest fan of ................... ask anyone they will tell you .Thats why his server lags .Ask harsha,and jas,



Nipun is the biggest fan of ............. ?? offcourse my house i have a very huge fan frm a company named nipun XD



Spoiler



people say that practice makes a man perfect ... but no one is perfect so why practice


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2012)

I've purchased a 24x7 TF2 server.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2012)

ico said:


> I've purchased a 24x7 TF2 server.



So up for play? btw how much was the cost?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2012)

ico said:


> I've purchased a 24x7 TF2 server.



yipeeeeee (on behalf of Jas too)


----------



## XxDONxX (Apr 11, 2012)

Piyush said:


> yipeeeeee (on behalf of Jas too)



why purchase when u can make ur own free


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> why purchase when u can make ur own free


Nothing can beat a 12vs12 game.

You guys play 5vs5 jismein 2 bots hote hai har ek team mein. It's not fun.


----------



## XxDONxX (Apr 11, 2012)

Donhey ppl decide a damn time and play no one is online except for jas 
i will be available anytime on sun and sat and only 1-4 and 6 or 7 or 8 - 9 

ico u have point
now Tell me the server ip 

hey arsenal i think i have played against u when i was new to da game u used to play on ta 24/7 ctf_fort ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2012)

ico said:


> You guys play 5vs5 jismein 2 bots hote hai har ek team mein. It's not fun.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 11, 2012)

ico said:


> I've purchased a 24x7 TF2 server.


Thats *awesome*!
You can install plugins and mods, right?


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2012)

IP is this - ~snipped~



Nipun said:


> Thats *awesome*!
> You can install plugins and mods, right?


I can. But won't be doing it. Because it has less resources. it is a VPS to be precise.


----------



## XxDONxX (Apr 11, 2012)

ah thx for da ip finally some server with pings below 100 

Nipu u suddenly come online post and go offline how do u do it that fast ???


----------



## Nipun (Apr 11, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> ah thx for da ip finally some server with pings below 100


Lets play. 



> Nipu u suddenly come online post and go offline how do u do it that fast ???



Whom you're talking to?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

ico said:


> IP is this - ~snipped~
> 
> 
> I can. But won't be doing it. Because it has less resources. it is a VPS to be precise.



Wohoooo IP?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 11, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> do you suffer from low fps?
> does your fps jump a LOT???



i get 90-170 fps at every graphic setting set to highest at full hd  

so i am installing max quality.

edit -
i just turned vsync on now, its 60 consistent

@ALL
My ping has increased by 100 on all servers which i regularly played till yesterday  
any idea?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 11, 2012)

jaskanwar singh said:


> i get 90-170 fps at every graphic setting set to highest at full hd
> 
> So i am installing max quality.
> 
> ...


i kiillll uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 11, 2012)

err..what happened?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 11, 2012)

ur rig 
makes me sad


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ whats your rig


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 11, 2012)

1.8ghz core 2 duo
8400gs M
3 gb 300mhz ram.
^^ running on this


my rig (lying useless, crashed drive)
955 BE
6770 1gb ddr5
4 gb 800mhz


----------



## reddead (Apr 11, 2012)

where's the new server ip??


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2012)

removed it. I will set it up properly first.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone of you given a funny name or description to your weapon ?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 13, 2012)

my RL is desc'd as maggot smasher, but i didnt do it, got it in a trade


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 15, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Anyone of you given a funny name or description to your weapon ?



Only one,anyone else ?

I've got one desc tag.Thinking about using it on the Medigun.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 15, 2012)

wrangler, bazaar bargain, loch n load, brass beast, tomislav, sandman, dead ringer x2, razor back up for trade.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just crafted a Liberty Launcher


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 15, 2012)

every weapon in my bp is for sale xD


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> wrangler, bazaar bargain, loch n load, brass beast, tomislav, sandman, dead ringer x2, razor back up for trade.



Pls i want wrangler


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 15, 2012)

^ok will give u. 

BTW spy cicle + dead ringer + enforcer are one of best spy combos 
allows me to face pyro and engineer + sentry easily. 

also i am selling a reserve shooter.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 15, 2012)

My liking towards the Demoman is increasing.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> My liking towards the Demoman is increasing.



And mine towards Engineer and Medic 

And sometimes as Soldier to destroy Sentry's


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 16, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^ok will give u.
> 
> BTW spy cicle + dead ringer + enforcer are one of best spy combos
> allows me to face pyro and engineer + sentry easily.
> ...


Dr. enforcicle, you mean xD
try tomigruvich sometimes



axes2t2 said:


> My liking towards the Demoman is increasing.


demoman is one of the most important class.
area denial, aggressive offensive pushing, AOE damage, he's got it all.

it my most played class.
you guys are new, have you heard of the demoknight?


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow TF2 is 10 GB is taking 11hours 52 minutes only to download!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 16, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Wow TF2 is 10 GB is taking 11hours 52 minutes only to download!!



Its called Steam's talent, it will go on and on!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Wow TF2 is 10 GB is taking 11hours 52 minutes only to download!!



Well steam thinks it is 256 kb/s


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 16, 2012)

*READ THIS - *
New Scam! Do Not Click Links! : tf2trade



doomgiver said:


> try tomigruvich sometimes



nah..i use hibernating bear. 
it gives +5% critical hit damage resistance on wearer and i have a strange brass beast 

although that buffalo sandwich is useless. 

@serpent
come online on steam


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 16, 2012)

Nowadays I get too much things and my vault is full, that's why I need to discard everything I get. Any idea how to store them..??

I guess to increase vault size, I need to pay. Is that so..??


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nowadays I get too much things and my vault is full, that's why I need to discard everything I get. Any idea how to store them..??
> 
> I guess to increase vault size, I need to pay. Is that so..??


Buy an item from the TF2 Mann. Co store. Any item you want. You'll become TF2 Premium player then - more backpack slots.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 16, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nowadays I get too much things and my vault is full, that's why I need to discard everything I get. Any idea how to store them..??
> 
> I guess to increase vault size, I need to pay. Is that so..??


you can :
1. buy and activate a  game
2. buy item from mannco store
3. activate a gift copy/guest pass of any game
4. buy orange box (hard to do now)



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *READ THIS - *
> New Scam! Do Not Click Links! : tf2trade
> 
> nah..i use hibernating bear.
> ...



yeah, the scam is unofficially over.
the guy was using his own server to host the site. hw took it down last friday.
he made you click a link while IN-GAME, hijacking the trading session and taking pre-determinned items from the bp

also, jas, 5% resistance means 0.05*270 (crit rocket) = 13.5 health saved. not much. you are better off with the normal minigun.
also, you have less health, so any heavy will have an advantage over you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 16, 2012)

Doom, bb does 20% more damage also. And i find it better than other heavy guns.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

Jas rocks .........He gave me wrangler for .,...... rs.....  ..0


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 16, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> *3. activate a gift copy/guest pass of any game*


matlab ?



doomgiver said:


> Dr. enforcicle, you mean xD
> try tomigruvich sometimes
> 
> 
> ...



Very annoying


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 16, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Doom, bb does 20% more damage also. And i find it better than other heavy guns.


its slower, meaning a hoovy who jumps around corners will be able to surprise you and kill you before you could even begin to shoot him.
this i tell u from experience.
this is also why tomislavs are so popular.



axes2t2 said:


> matlab ?
> 
> 
> 
> Very annoying



gift coupns give u access to game for limited time.
like illing floor guest pass gives kf for 3 days.
lke that.

also, i used to pwn withe demoknight, when it was still overpowered.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 16, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> you can :
> 1. buy and activate a  game



Activating any game on steam doesn't give you premium TF2 account.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *READ THIS - *
> New Scam! Do Not Click Links! : tf2trade



I didn't open that link because you said 'Do Not Click Links'


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is poetry

[YOUTUBE]T8f2zTT1KqQ&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 16, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nowadays I get too much things and my vault is full, that's why I need to discard everything I get. Any idea how to store them..??
> 
> I guess to increase vault size, I need to pay. Is that so..??



CRAFT, a refined metal alone takes 18 weapons
further u can craft a hat which takes 3-4 refined metals
(ofcourse u can get some hats for cheaper but u are not a premium to trade currently)

and if u craft, i doubt u will run out of space soon XD




doomgiver said:


> its slower, meaning a hoovy who jumps around corners will be able to surprise you and kill you before you could even begin to shoot him.
> this i tell u from experience.
> this is also why tomislavs are so popular.



hmmm


----------



## noob (Apr 16, 2012)

Do we have Indian server for TF2 in steam like CS?


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2012)

noob said:


> Do we have Indian server for TF2 in steam like CS?


May be soon. I'm planning to host one.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

noob said:


> Do we have Indian server for TF2 in steam like CS?



Yes Nipun hosts when he wants


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Can a f2p get hat drops ?


----------



## reddead (Apr 17, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Can a f2p get hat drops ?



Nope....

F2P do get the free hats on certain occasions like anniversary, Halloween etc...
but every player get those hats.......


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

hats hats hats


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks guys 

BTW @doomgiver, @Nipun is right. Having premium game doesn't gives you TF2 Premium A/c. I've Operation Flashpoint 2 and Dirt 3 (Gift from ATI) there on my Steam already


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 17, 2012)

So f2p players can get everything but non anniversary etc hats ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess I have a hat


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm planning to start TF2.... But I'll be getting a new rig soon. So my question is, if I download now, can I just back the game up from steam and install that backup on my new rig? I have a 256 kbps connection.. and I do not want to download the same game twice. So, please help me by telling me whether or not I can istall a steam backup on a different machine.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ Yes you can.Just copy the steam apps folder


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 17, 2012)

so many same quiries here...lol


----------



## Nipun (Apr 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Yes you can.Just copy the steam apps folder


Or take 'steam backup'.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> BTW @doomgiver, @Nipun is right. Having premium game doesn't gives you TF2 Premium A/c. I've Operation Flashpoint 2 and Dirt 3 (Gift from ATI) there on my Steam already





Spoiler



*i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/medium/000/006/548/211092_242669842430795_4056741_n.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> its slower, meaning a hoovy who jumps around corners will be able to surprise you and kill you before you could even begin to shoot him.
> this i tell u from experience.
> this is also why tomislavs are so popular.



look buddy, from what i get, brass beast is good in situations when you have to move with cart or defend. for capturing control points tomislav will do better. 

GRU isnt that good. -6 health per second on cost of more speed. warriors spirit is best gloves imo, and does much more damage. 

i have changed that crap Buffalo Sandwich to Dalokohs bar. i crafted that bar from untradable scrap and untradable sandwich 

so heavy set should be tomislav/brass beast + dalokohs + warriors spirit.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 17, 2012)

My dad has Mastercard. 

Someone please tell me the step by step procedure of the MannCo store ?


----------



## Nipun (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Get money into steam wallet.
2. Go to mann co. store from main menu.
3. Find the item you wanna buy.
4. Purchase it using the money you have in steam wallet.
5. ???
6. Profit!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nipun said:


> 1. Get money into steam wallet.



It's a debit card...so how to ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2012)

^make entropay account
u need to deposit 20$ min but that virtual entropay credit card is valid for 1 year.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 17, 2012)

gru :
+makes you run faster
+might allow ubercharge to fill faster
+pro users can have the max speed without the health loss
-takes away health
-everything else
-wont ever be used in combat

bear fists:
+damage
+normal firing speed
-reduced health
-wont ever be used in combat

i think that gru wins in any case, except medieval/melee mode.
you can get anywhere faster, at almost 100% speed. whats a small health loss in front of that? any competent medic worth his saw will heal you back up


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 17, 2012)

This clip is full of  .....innnocent engi

[YOUTUBE]J62pnmQnJl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 17, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> this clip is full of  .....innnocent engi
> 
> [youtube]j62pnmqnjl0[/youtube]



roflmao


----------



## theserpent (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohh god again an update


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 18, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> gru :
> +makes you run faster
> +might allow ubercharge to fill faster
> +pro users can have the max speed without the health loss
> ...



i have been in MANY situations with no medics in a team. 

and i have seen heavy using them for close combat. eg - with a spy


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't we make a direct purchase in the MannCo store ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 18, 2012)

^^No. It'll be deducted from Steam Wallet.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 18, 2012)

axes2t2, which bank debit card u have?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> axes2t2, which bank debit card u have?



NVM lolz

*i.imgur.com/5ybZt.jpg


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 18, 2012)

Just started downloading today morning... any idea how long it's gonna take? (Steam is showing 10 hours but I wanna know your experience

anyone near kolkata interested in playing tf2 with me add me to your steam friend list... my id is ~0{aroni}_{das}_{ind}0~


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> anyone near kolkata interested in playing tf2 with me add me to your steam friend list... my id is *~0{aroni}_{das}_{ind}0~*



What a leet haxxor id


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 18, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> Just started downloading today morning... any idea how long it's gonna take? (Steam is showing 10 hours but I wanna know your experience
> 
> anyone near kolkata interested in playing tf2 with me add me to your steam friend list... my id is ~0{aroni}_{das}_{ind}0~



Why only near Kolkata..??

Added you


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Day by day my hate for Valve/steam is increasing

*i.imgur.com/JmAWy.jpg

and if we can't make a direct purchase in the Mannco store without shoving funds in steam wallet then why is it named a "store" ??


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 18, 2012)

tf2 blog updated, 2 new items added.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Read that this morning.

I thought they were weapons


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 18, 2012)

For low pings, of course. Well, it doesn't have to be kolkata to get good pings, I guess

@Faun if you don't like it, ok, but please don't make fun of it.

How much does it cost to be a premium? i.e. What's the cheapest item in the in-game store?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> For low pings, of course. Well, it doesn't have to be kolkata to get good pings, I guess
> 
> @Faun if you don't like it, ok, but please don't make fun of it.
> 
> *How much does it cost to be a premium? i.e. What's the cheapest item in the in-game store?*



Yes!!!!!!,now we are talking,it's 49 cents.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice! By the way, is there some sort of gift cards for steam?

2.7 GB done in 7 hours... Amazing for my bsnl. Have to stop downloading now (thanks to my dad, who probably thinks the pc would explode if I leave it running) Will start again tomorrow morning... Hoping to play by friday if bsnl keeps their speed like this.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Day by day my hate for Valve/steam is increasing
> 
> *i.imgur.com/JmAWy.jpg
> 
> and if we can't make a direct purchase in the Mannco store without shoving funds in steam wallet then why is it named a "store" ??


May be your Internet sucks. Or may be it's simply you.

Get a Credit Card, put $5 in your Steam Wallet and buy from the Mann Co. whatever that thing is. It is named "Store" because it is a "Store."

You put $5 in Wallet, you sort of guarantee a part of $5 to Valve. There is a high chance that other part of $5 (aside from the TF2 item) might again go to Valve in form of a game like CS:S. Fair enough. That's what TF2 is worth.

If your hate is increasing, stop playing their game.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 18, 2012)

@Confused_user Sorry I was watching a movie that time. So couldn't replied. Yes I'm from kolkata.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 19, 2012)

I opened steam this morning and my TF2 download is back at 0%???? The files are still there... so what should I do to get my progress back?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 19, 2012)

ico said:


> *May be your Internet sucks. Or may be it's simply you.*
> 
> Get a Credit Card, put $5 in your Steam Wallet and buy from the Mann Co. whatever that thing is. It is named "Store" because it is a "Store."
> 
> ...





Valve broke something from the game in their last patch.That's why again an update today.

And ofcourse,getting a credit card is as easy as going to newspaper stand and asking for todays news paper.

These chat lines are golden.
*i.imgur.com/JyatC.png


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> I opened steam this morning and my TF2 download is back at 0%???? The files are still there... so what should I do to get my progress back?



Integrity check.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, did it and now running fine. 1 GB in one and a half hours! Impressive, bsnl


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice speed with steam whats ur plan?


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 19, 2012)

It's a home combo 256 kbps plan... It's the first time I'm seeing such speed on BSNL 129 KBps peak!
I can't add on steam... yet. Can you ad  me instead?
~0{aroni}_{das}_{ind}0~


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone with Engineer experience can please tell me how to build that round shield on sentry guns..??


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, looks like I'm not getting my new rig anytime in a week. So, Can I run tf2 with this?
Intel pentium dual core
1 GB ram
HD 4350


----------



## Nipun (Apr 19, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyone with Engineer experience can please tell me how to build that round shield on sentry guns..??


You get that shield when you are equipped with a wrangler. Wrangler allows you to take manual control over your sentry, allowing you to kill enemies out of range of sentry too.


----------



## reddead (Apr 19, 2012)

^^,@krishnandu.sarkar thats not a shield and won't protect sentry, it just means that sentry is manually controlled [once you have a wrangler]..........


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 19, 2012)

@reddead, ya got wrangler and tried it out didn't liked..!! Auto is best


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, It's a bit off topic... But I'm planning to buy the orange box from flipkart to go premium. So my question is, is flipkart's cash on delivery service avialable in Tollyganj, Kolkata? Thanks


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> Ok, It's a bit off topic... But I'm planning to buy the orange box from flipkart to go premium. So my question is, is flipkart's cash on delivery service avialable in Tollyganj, Kolkata? Thanks



Why don't you order and select COD. It will tell you the answer.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> Why don't you order and select COD. It will tell you the answer.



Already did... turns out it's supported. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Nipun (Apr 19, 2012)

reddead said:


> ^^,@krishnandu.sarkar thats not a shield and won't protect sentry, it just means that sentry is manually controlled [once you have a wrangler]..........


Wrong.. Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!

Wrangler - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki



> The Wrangler produces a semi-transparent shield around the Sentry Gun that absorbs 66% of all incoming damage. This shield will last as long as the player keeps the Wrangler as their active weapon. When coupled with a level 2 or 3 Sentry Gun, having the shield active will enable it to survive Taunt attacks that would normally destroy any building, such as the Pyro's Hadouken or Soldier's Kamikaze.





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @reddead, ya got wrangler and tried it out didn't liked..!! Auto is best


Its nice if enemies outside sentry range are causing harms to buildings..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2012)

selling gunslinger x2, sandman, razorback, black box, loch n load, dead ringer, original, bazaar bargain and more.
1 scrap or 2 random craftable weapons each.


----------



## reddead (Apr 19, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Wrong.. Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!
> 
> Wrangler - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki
> 
> Its nice if enemies outside sentry range are causing harms to buildings..



Didn't know that, surprisingly never noticed that too....though i have used wrangler several times.....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2012)

Nipun said:


> allowing you to kill enemies out of range of sentry too.



that way you also earn an achievement


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Valve broke something from the game in their last patch.That's why again an update today.


Like I said, stop playing the game if you have problems.

Worked fine for me after the last patch. Working fine for me today as well. Most of the time it is PEBKAC. This is the case with you. 



axes2t2 said:


> And ofcourse,getting a credit card is as easy as going to newspaper stand and asking for todays news paper.


Then get a Debit card which works. Like from Axis Bank. Again a PEBKAC.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 20, 2012)

Download speed at 30 kbps... Might not be able to start tonight. Why, BSNL, why?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Like I said, stop playing the game if you have problems.
> 
> *Worked fine for me after the last patch. *Working fine for me today as well. Most of the time it is PEBKAC. This is the case with you.
> 
> ...



So it worked only for you ? WOW.

And only those who spend too much time between keyboard and chair use terms like PEBKAC.

ON TOPIC:
Someone made this 

*i.imgur.com/YBW6v.gif


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 20, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> Already did... turns out it's supported. Thanks for the suggestion



Yes. Go ahed..!! I live in tollygunge too, and availed COD facility from various sites many times. (Flipkart too)


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> Download speed at 30 kbps... Might not be able to start tonight. Why, BSNL, why?



1.3Gb downloaded. long way to go


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm at 6.6 GB. Might take upto sunday to finish ;-(


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> I'm at 6.6 GB. Might take upto sunday to finish ;-(



I know that feel when almost 6GB of Battlefield 3 is still to be downloaded in origin. Will not be able to play on saturday


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2012)

IMO those having tough time in downloading TF2, should rather consider buying the orange box
IIRC it was less than 500Rs for TF2 and other source games including Portal 1 and Half life package
plus you'll receive the premium TF2 bonus


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> 1.3Gb downloaded. long way to go



oh you are downloading the game. nice. keep it up. will take 4-5 days more. i was talking about the extremely overweight update.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 20, 2012)

Piyush said:


> IMO those having tough time in downloading TF2, should rather consider buying the orange box
> IIRC it was less than 500Rs for TF2 and other source games including Portal 1 and Half life package
> plus you'll receive the premium TF2 bonus



i dont think orange box will hav latest updates 3-4gb so its not gud u will still hav to download....


----------



## Nipun (Apr 20, 2012)

Piyush said:


> IMO those having tough time in downloading TF2, should rather consider buying the orange box
> IIRC it was less than 500Rs for TF2 and other source games including Portal 1 and Half life package
> plus you'll receive the premium TF2 bonus


And a mouse pad


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally got the Axtinguisher.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

i think its time Valve release a new collection. Mango box with Portal2 & a few other new games


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 20, 2012)

hey guys if i buy orange box from flipkart, can it be used as steam gift? The way we purchase gift on steam.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 20, 2012)

1.3 GB update? Don't tell of I'll need to download an update again once this completes!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ nope. its a 3.9Gb update 


Spoiler



*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Untitled-4.jpg


no you won't have to download it. it should be part of the package you are downloading. usually files are replaced with new ones. as TF2 uses some huge source modules. so i think a few of those are getting replaced whole sale.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ nope. its a 3.9Gb update
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why didn't I get this update?!  When was this update released?



Sam said:


> i think its time Valve release a new collection. Mango box with Portal2 & a few other new games


Banana box.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Why didn't I get this update?!



cause your are a NPC. You don't play 



Nipun said:


> When was this update released?



i got the notification yesterday afternoon.



Nipun said:


> Banana box.





Spoiler



*www.blather.net/north/bananas1.jpg



BTW why don't i get 50KB/S+ d/l speed as said by others. mine usually hovers around 30-35KB/S.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 20, 2012)

I started downloading Wednesday... hopefully there won't be any updates... right?
BTW there is a valve complete box in steam... for $99.99


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> i dont think orange box will hav latest updates 3-4gb so its not gud u will still hav to download....



but comparatively 3gb<<13gb.. no?
plus you are getting other games and goddies along with Tf2 premium account :/


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> So it worked only for you ? WOW.
> 
> *And only those who spend too much time between keyboard and chair use terms like PEBKAC.*


lol, there. Seems like I was completely correct.



Piyush said:


> IMO those having tough time in downloading TF2, should rather consider buying the orange box
> IIRC it was less than 500Rs for TF2 and other source games including Portal 1 and Half life package
> plus you'll receive the premium TF2 bonus


No. Update will still be roughly ~8GB.

The game has completely changed since the time Orange Box was manufactured.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hey guys if i buy orange box from flipkart, can it be used as steam gift? The way we purchase gift on steam.


Nope - if you mean add to Inventory and stuff.

Yes - if you share the serial number. Buy it. Open the box and give the serial number to someone you want to "gift'.....he gets all the games.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Like I said, stop playing the game if you have problems.
> 
> Worked fine for me after the last patch.



Did someone come on your server, used loch-n-load and it worked fine for you?


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Did someone come on your server, used loch-n-load and it worked fine for you?


No one used Loch-n-load.

Would have been a crash otherwise.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 20, 2012)

so much wealth and respect

this is real cannibalism

revenge of the zombie spy

this one is slightly NSFW, user discretion is advised


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 20, 2012)

8GB update even after buying orange box huh!! better play cs online whos in?


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 20, 2012)

Them it's far better to download 2 GB more (and constantly curse your ISP like I am right now) for the free version and just make it premium for a little amount


----------



## Nipun (Apr 20, 2012)

Uploading a new video(which isn't as good as I expected). 600 minutes remaining, and its just 1:08 in length 
Corel Video Studio fd up too, it exported a 629 x 600 video when I had selected 1280x720.!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 21, 2012)

Any idea how to spray paints? Like nipun did.

Well I did googled about it. But what I want to know is if its possible to do it on some 3rd party server? Or possible only at own server?


----------



## Nipun (Apr 21, 2012)

Go to options>>multiplayer and choose a spray image. Then join a server and press T while facing a sprayable surface.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Uploading a new video(which isn't as good as I expected). 600 minutes remaining, and its just 1:08 in length
> Corel Video Studio fd up too, it exported a 629 x 600 video when I had selected 1280x720.!!


Encode it to H.264. Size will reduce. Then upload.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Seems like old tdf members were right afterall.

Also this is nice.

*i.imgur.com/wtWbC.jpg


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2012)

well, I'm a Valve fan because they have earned respect. Won't tolerate a lolcatboy coming up and bashing the greatest PC game company of all-time for ridiculous reasons. 

Possibly the best multiplayer game of last 6 years. You have it for free or for peanuts. People still complain? Laughable.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 21, 2012)

1 gb left! Hoping to complete tonight... Can't wait to play it!
Only 500 mb to go!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Found another axtinguisher


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks @Nipun.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 21, 2012)

got head warmer for 3.33 ref


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 22, 2012)

For all the premium members

TF2R Item Raffles - Public raffles

read the rules carefully.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> this one is slightly NSFW, user discretion is advised



It's a trap.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, my download is complete (doing the training). Now, my place has frequent power cuts, so my computer sometimes shuts down. And if it does while playing tf2, steam starts to verify the files. How to keep steam from doing that?

Please help... It has already happened twice... And each time it take 15-20 mins...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2012)

don't play TF2


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 22, 2012)

Seriously. It's doing that every time! Anyone faced the same problem?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 22, 2012)

get a good ups.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 22, 2012)

I took a back up of tf2 (dvd)... It it's just 3 gb in size! Is it normal?


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> I took a back up of tf2 (dvd)... It it's just 3 gb in size! Is it normal?



no.........


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> I took a back up of tf2 (dvd)... It it's just 3 gb in size! Is it normal?



i have mine at 5.61Gb compressed without the new update.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 22, 2012)

my 23 gb of games are 15 gb after backup

more screenies :
headtaker
read the in game chat


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Someone gave me Professor Speks


----------



## theserpent (Apr 22, 2012)

What new update are you guys talking about


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 22, 2012)

The new 3.89 gb update.... Looks like I'll have to wait for two more days before I can play tf2...

I'm pretty much fade up with steam.... Valve should realize that everyone doesn't have a 100MBps connection and should let us play our games (atleast offline) while updating!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2012)

TF2 can't be played offline. It's a MMORPG game.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 22, 2012)

There is no 3.89 gb update 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> TF2 can't be played offline. It's a MMORPG game.



Darling TF2 is not RPG.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 22, 2012)

And it's not MMO either... MMOs don't have bots/offline practice mode


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

@confused_user the ultra regular mega updates are only reason I left this game. Seriously donot have bandwidth to update 4 gb almost each week.


Team Fortress 2 is a MMO game. RPG doesnt fit this games definition 
does having or not having bots effect this? Hmmm


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2012)

It is simply online multiplayer. Not MASSIVELY MULTIPLAYER online.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 22, 2012)

What pisses me off that steam won't let me start the game until it's updated. What the hell, steam? OK, I understand that a online shooter has to be up to date to keep up with the servers. But atleast let me play with bots, goddamnit!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CULI2veRTw8&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Whats that


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Its a video.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Lol i noe


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Lol i noe



It's a cats video.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2012)

le cat lover


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, I started to download the 3.89 gb update. Almost 500 mb was done, but I had to shut down my pc.
When I started up my pc again, Steam showed that the update was back at 0%, but the update size was 3.35 gb instead of 3.8!
Is it normal?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2012)

took a deep breath
and started TF2 update


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

Whats the new things in the 4 gb update.
Ill check it once i get back to mlore


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 23, 2012)

Patches - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki
use the wiki xD


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Finally got the achievement

*i.imgur.com/Zukek.jpg


----------



## reddead (Apr 24, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> Ok, I started to download the 3.89 gb update. Almost 500 mb was done, but I had to shut down my pc.
> When I started up my pc again, Steam showed that the update was back at 0%, but the update size was 3.35 gb instead of 3.8!
> Is it normal?



i see, your username is really apt..


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2012)

reddead said:


> i see, your username is really apt..



zing !


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 24, 2012)

This i why i didnt download tf2...and playing cs1.6 happily..


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 24, 2012)

reddead said:


> i see, your username is really apt..



sure it is... 
i'm kinda new to steam and it's regular update cr@p... And I'm pissed of cause I haven't even played 10 mins of tf2 yet!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 24, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> sure it is...
> i'm kinda new to steam and it's regular update cr@p... And I'm pissed of cause I haven't even played 10 mins of tf2 yet!



pathetic...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 24, 2012)

tf2 is actually better than cs 1.6 according to me.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 25, 2012)

Update complete. Phew!
Looking forward to play with you guys...(again)


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome quotes from F2P players? : tf2


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 26, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> tf2 is actually better than cs 1.6 according to me.



may i know the reasons btw it should be siZe MATTERS!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 26, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/fLJr4.jpg

pyro and heavy <3


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 26, 2012)

Played tf2 all they long... And there's only one thing I have to say about it... Totally worth the wait! Great even on high pings!
By the way, whatever happened to you guys? Has everyone stopped playing? The reddit server was completely empty!


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2012)

im coming to pwn you!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think anyone of us plays on the Reddit server.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 27, 2012)

Why? That one has the lowest ping(for me anyway). Btw where do you guys play, then?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2012)

What's the reddit server?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 27, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> Why? That one has the lowest ping(for me anyway). Btw where do you guys play, then?



Well congrats ur now enjoy the fruit till next update!!


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 27, 2012)

What do you mean? Pings change with updates? How so?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

No they dont.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 27, 2012)

^^Then what on earth did he mean?

try this server....
182.18.131.63:27015


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> ^^Then what on earth did he mean?
> 
> try this server....
> 182.18.131.63:27015



It means a secret.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 27, 2012)

Whatever


----------



## reddead (Apr 27, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> It means a secret.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 27, 2012)

it means that he doesnt know waht he is talking about.

It's Dangerous to Go Alone! Here, Take This Wrangler, And Shoot Him!!!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

Ill keep healing you.So you wont lose health  .Nipun will be disguissed


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2012)

today steam started downloading another 3.9Gb of update. WTH is wrong with it. anyone getting update too?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ Dude i guess You all are getting it.Cause 3 days back you'll told the same thing i never got any 4 gb update ill check todays update after installing steam


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 28, 2012)

NO... team fortress 2 is really updating again. Now steam is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!
April 27, 2012 Patch - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ Well i dint get the 4 gb patch as you all told last week.I just got an update of around 80-150 mb


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 28, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/mBVqH.jpg

That line above community request.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 28, 2012)

I think it's the f2ps pnly getting the huge updates...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

^^That update doesnt Look like it is 4 gb.Surely if your always getting the update shown as around 4 gb.Better write to steam.


----------



## reddead (Apr 28, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> I think it's the f2ps pnly getting the huge updates...



its been more than 2 weeks and i got no update....i am f2p


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jas having a bad day 

*i.imgur.com/IAVme.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll start tf2'n again, only when 'Meet the Pyro' is released.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 28, 2012)

Write to steam? Can you give me the email id?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ Err.Go to steam website.Then steam support


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/mBVqH.jpg
> 
> That line above community request.



that 4th line is much more important 
no more free ubers 

TF2 Outpost / Trade
what happens in all-crit servers


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

Well i just got an 200-300 mb update not an 3.9 gb


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah... Did that already....

Holding the update till they reply


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 29, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/5lxYH.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's a TF2 Indian Server

182.18.131.63:27015

Ping is around 100


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/5lxYH.jpg



Awwww....they should release a update for this    : P: P : P : :


----------



## Renny (Apr 29, 2012)

The items in the Mann co store, they help enhance your damage and defence right?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Not much actually you'll get most of the items as drops


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok, I'm trying to create a Dedicated TF2 Server.

I have followed Windows dedicated server - TF2 Wiki and Dedicated server configuration - TF2 Wiki

*i.imgur.com/z6vWh.jpg

Any help..??


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Ask nipun or check his website


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Need to wait until he comes online 

Ok, Installed Steam and it's fixed 

Server is up..!!

You can join 50.28.14.204:27015

*For those are new to TF2:*
1. Enable Developer Console from Advanced Options Menu.
2. Open Developer Console by pressing ` [The left key of 1]
3. Type / Copy-Paste connect 50.28.14.204:27015
4. Voila 

PS: I'm new to this server thing, any ideas to secure the server is always welcome


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Today @ 6  
Hope u dont have MTNL


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 29, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> The items in the Mann co store, they help enhance your damage and defence right?


everything has +ves and -ves nothing is overpowering. and there are plenty of cosmetic items 


_


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Server is online 

Anyone want to play please join 

@Serpent Sorry I'm late..!! Actually generally I sleep on afternoon on holidays 

No I'm not on MTNL. BTW that's a dedicated server so nothing to do with my connection


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 29, 2012)

@kris
post here when the server goes live...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1922200639.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/61864176.png

Here's a speedtest and pingtest for the server..!!

@confused_user Server is live  You can connect now


----------



## reddead (Apr 29, 2012)

i am getting 300+ pings


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

Ya I know. That's dedicated server on USA. That's why the ping is high. 

Stopped it, it won't work in our case.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1922200639.png
> 
> *www.pingtest.net/result/61864176.png
> 
> ...



dafuq you have 36 mbps    

Dam cant u make the server to India?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

^^Nope, that's a dedicated server.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Dam so you cant make it To india


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2012)

No. Not possible. So this setup is not going to work.

Uninstalling


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

^ Dam


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 29, 2012)

Thinking to download it but there are two 8gb games already in row...


----------



## Nipun (Apr 29, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Jas having a bad day
> 
> *i.imgur.com/IAVme.jpg


In my case:
is now offline.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Thinking to download it but there are two 8gb games already in row...



Oh you have UL Airtel 3G


----------



## Nipun (Apr 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1922200639.png
> 
> *www.pingtest.net/result/61864176.png
> 
> ...






krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No. Not possible. So this setup is not going to work.
> 
> Uninstalling


  
*Back at GamersUN* 

"How do I sap a Heavy's minigun?"


----------



## Renny (May 1, 2012)

I used 2 weapons of Pyro to get reclaimed metal, and now those weapons are missing, any way I can get them back?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 1, 2012)

Trade weapon/scrap for weapon or play and hope to get them back in a drop.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 2, 2012)

Heard TF2 is a good game but is it worth downloading this 10gb game ?need an answer ASAP its good to  see its free yup  
BTW my net is lit slow  ............................


----------



## axes2t2 (May 2, 2012)

Yes....


----------



## Nipun (May 2, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I used 2 weapons of Pyro to get reclaimed metal, and now those weapons are missing, any way I can get them back?


Nope, sorry. If you are a premium tf2 player, then you may trade the scrap for the weapons. Or just wait for a weapon to drop for you.. 

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/535326_201854999927730_100003096957393_339804_1830353078_n.jpg


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Need to wait until he comes online
> 
> Ok, Installed Steam and it's fixed
> 
> ...



When you guys, generally play online ??? Any particular time ??


----------



## Nipun (May 2, 2012)

d3p said:


> When you guys, generally play online ??? Any particular time ??


6-8PM usually.


----------



## XxDONxX (May 2, 2012)

HEy luk whose BACK !!! I have a holiday of 2 weeks  so tell me ur timings we shud meet up and play together. IF nipun has time frm his schedule adn his server is up
Coz i can't find a single server with low pings  and also i was playing spiral knights for a while so............ GOT ADDCITED TO IT XD P.S : not for the hat just tried somthing new and short it was only 345 mb so it toke only 30 mins LETS PLAY SOON DECIDE THE TIME !!!! ALL I MEAN ALL INCLUDIN ALL XD


----------



## Nipun (May 2, 2012)

NOT FOR HAT? But you were telling everyone 'Play this game for a free tf2 hat!!!!!111!!!!1!!!!ONE!!!!!'


----------



## doomgiver (May 2, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I used 2 weapons of Pyro to get reclaimed metal, and now those weapons are missing, any way I can get them back?


are you premium?



101gamzer said:


> Heard TF2 is a good game but is it worth downloading this 10gb game ?need an answer ASAP its good to  see its free yup
> BTW my net is lit slow  ............................


its soooo worth it. play it once, and you will delete all your other games (exept, maybe Realm of the Mad God, terraria, and killing floor, like me  )



XxDONxX said:


> HEy luk whose BACK !!! I have a holiday of 2 weeks  so tell me ur timings we shud meet up and play together. IF nipun has time frm his schedule adn his server is up
> Coz i can't find a single server with low pings  and also i was playing spiral knights for a while so............ GOT ADDCITED TO IT XD P.S : not for the hat just tried somthing new and short it was only 345 mb so it toke only 30 mins LETS PLAY SOON DECIDE THE TIME !!!! ALL I MEAN ALL INCLUDIN ALL XD


your sig, it makes my eyes bleed.



Nipun said:


> NOT FOR HAT? But you were telling everyone 'Play this game for a free tf2 hat!!!!!111!!!!1!!!!ONE!!!!!'



i deleted that hat, coz i was f2p, and didnt have space


----------



## XxDONxX (May 2, 2012)

LOL gonna do same doom XD

Huh yea kinda thought its gud coz a friend told me that XD but came to know its a lvl 5 hat

sry for cozin bleed damage -5 per word XD


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

Lol Don is back guess what he has a GTX 680 ask nipun


----------



## XxDONxX (May 2, 2012)

Nipun tell me whats the only free time in ur free schedule  ?? 

Yea i have

P.S anyother time i am playin it might be my small bro or me myself XD

Serpent u got ur wrangler ?

I just got 3 ROFL


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

^ Yeah! 
Nipun is busy with you know what he himself told when we used to play remember


----------



## XxDONxX (May 3, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ Yeah!
> Nipun is busy with you know what he himself told when we used to play remember



Be a bit more clear plz  i did'nt understand

I think i won't be there till 12 ( will be sleepin like a koala )  so after 12 only PLZ ugly plz

and who is kumar cool ? or is it pkauvumarcool what was it sry i don't rem ur name 

umm i don't remember coz i have'nt played since last month :/

Get ur server back in action and hey u all pyromanticers I GOT A PHLOGY WLOGY TRADABLE anyone wants it ?? i want a gud trade though XD

See ya and tell me ur timins decided once i check at 1  in mornin that is mornin for me anyways  oh and is harsha there on tdf ?

Hey neo

50.28.14.204:27015 any one there in this server ?? Nipun u got free time frm ur free time  ?? and neo come lets play anyways i am gonna get dominated coz i have'nt played since 30 days i suppose 

Steam sucks it goes not responding and just when i close it via task manager it starts 

Nipun come online on steam now now now !!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2012)

@Don I uninstalled the server due to high ping issues. So it won't get connected.

You can go back few pages and check, I posted an Indian Server and the ping was really low.


----------



## XxDONxX (May 3, 2012)

We are discusing about u nipun 

Umm dat means there is a low ping server ?


----------



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

Yes, there's a server and its name is REDDIT UNOFFICIAL INDIAN SERVER, but you will hardly find any players there..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2012)

Ya. But I was talking about 182.18.131.63:27015


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Yes, there's a server and its name is REDDIT UNOFFICIAL INDIAN SERVER, but you will hardly find any players there..



Is the ping good? If yes, then let's occupy it XD


----------



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is the ping good? If yes, then let's occupy it XD


Ping is great, <80 for me and 7 for a friend in Hyderabad. The only problem is admin has AFK Manager installed on it with 15 seconds time and spawn time is 10 seconds!


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

@Nipun you have Holz now?Why dont you make a dedicated server like *Krishna* had done?


----------



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

I didn't wanted to make a new thread for this, so adding in this only. 

TF2 Comic Maker(made by me)​
I was really impressed by some comics made by Ephram Ryfle-Turi on facebook about tf2, and so I decided to make a program allowing users to make such comics. Examples of such comics are in this spoiler, with the captions given by him:


Spoiler



*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/575417_216933378409160_100002774976780_261862_1744210102_n.jpg
_I always pray that this might happen. I always run back to base and see engies fixing upgrading their own stuff. Breaks my heart._

*a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/556226_212951018807396_100002774976780_256293_1878532002_n.jpg
_Merciful gods of crits._

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/380179_210272325741932_100002774976780_250947_1431707312_n.jpg



So I took permission from this guy and started extracting the characters from comics for a start. Then I developed this program with some images. I am adding more images to it regularly, but I can't add them at once. 
*
What it currently has:*


Images to select and drop on canvas
Brush/Pencil to paint and write on canvas.
An eraser. 
Save button which now actually works.

*What I am planning to add:
*
More images(they are comic soon) 
An upload button.
A text tool like in paint or photoshop.
Auto updater maybe?

Direct link for download
_This is the updated link, and this has no virus in it! _
A virus scan is here: *www.virustotal.com/url/627039122b0...c2fc696b441f83b18bb715ba/analysis/1336050929/

Please try this and give me some comments/suggestions.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

^^^ Sorry but Google chrome detected it as virus


----------



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^^ Sorry but Google chrome detected it as virus


What?? 

*www.virustotal.com/file/b0e39336d4...a867417f9df1b37ce8f21d4b/analysis/1336046806/

2/42 shows it as a virus! 

Google chrome shows no warning to me btw.. 

Oh, no, wait. It now shows warning. I will check whats the problem..  I have removed the link for now..

Try now: *dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/1TF2.zip


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

No virus


----------



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

Great.But work on The UI.Came the Drawing bit better?


----------



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Great.But work on The UI.Came the Drawing bit better?


Oh yes, I have to work a lot on the interface too! And the images were supposed to be like that...


----------



## XxDONxX (May 3, 2012)

Hey all as i saw most of u don't know i have a younger brother therefore i tell u if i act foolish  i am not me  its my younger brother and usually at that time my name will be Batman.

_* anyone playing tf2 ? NOW i will be playing tomorrow at 12 - 1 then younger brother 1 - 2 then maybe i will till 4 then i got football match ;D*_

P.S plz do not abuse in frnt of or my brother or else u will be 

I am gonna try out comic

Nipun i suggest u put some option of rotating the characters and make 3 types of health packs for red team too i.e their health bars


----------



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Hey all as i saw most of u don't know i have a younger brother therefore i tell u if i act foolish  i am not me  its my younger brother and usually at that time my name will be Batman.



When you act normally, its not you, okay.



XxDONxX said:


> Nipun i suggest u put some option of rotating the characters and make 3 types of health packs for red team too i.e their health bars


Thanks! I will add these soon


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Hey all as i saw most of u don't know i have a younger brother therefore i tell u if i act foolish  i am not me  its my younger brother and usually at that time my name will be Batman.
> 
> _* anyone playing tf2 ? NOW i will be playing tomorrow at 12 - 1 then younger brother 1 - 2 then maybe i will till 4 then i got football match ;D*_
> 
> ...


You mean if i @buse your Bro Ill be a boxing Champ


----------



## XxDONxX (May 4, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> You mean if i @buse your Bro Ill be a boxing Champ



And u will be beaten by me in ur next match


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

^^
  
Lets see




Spoiler



*i49.tinypic.com/2cwlmv7.jpg


----------



## Confused_user (May 4, 2012)

Another update...
Arrrgh!


----------



## Neo (May 4, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^
> 
> Lets see
> 
> ...



 
OMG OMG!! she's too sexyyyyy!


----------



## axes2t2 (May 5, 2012)

This guys backpack is so neatly organized.


----------



## Nipun (May 5, 2012)

Reposting, sorry.


Spoiler



I didn't wanted to make a new thread for this, so adding in this only. 

TF2 Comic Maker(made by me)​
I was really impressed by some comics made by Ephram Ryfle-Turi on facebook about tf2, and so I decided to make a program allowing users to make such comics. Examples of such comics are in this spoiler, with the captions given by him:


Spoiler



*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/575417_216933378409160_100002774976780_261862_1744210102_n.jpg
_I always pray that this might happen. I always run back to base and see engies fixing upgrading their own stuff. Breaks my heart._

*a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/556226_212951018807396_100002774976780_256293_1878532002_n.jpg
_Merciful gods of crits._

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/380179_210272325741932_100002774976780_250947_1431707312_n.jpg



So I took permission from this guy and started extracting the characters from comics for a start. Then I developed this program with some images. I am adding more images to it regularly, but I can't add them at once. 
*
What it currently has:*


Images to select and drop on canvas
Brush/Pencil to paint and write on canvas.
An eraser. 
Save button which now actually works.

*What I am planning to add:
*
More images(they are comic soon) 
An upload button.
A text tool like in paint or photoshop.
Auto updater maybe?

Direct link for download
_This is the updated link, and this has no virus in it! _
A virus scan is here: *www.virustotal.com/url/627039122b0...c2fc696b441f83b18bb715ba/analysis/1336050929/

Please try this and give me some comments/suggestions. 





axes2t2 said:


> This guys backpack is so neatly organized.


----------



## doomgiver (May 5, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> This guys backpack is so neatly organized.



please use THIS SITE.
it loads faster, and is much more user-friendly
thanks.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 5, 2012)

*@Nipun*

Why so laughing ?


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2012)

Anyone playing!


----------



## axes2t2 (May 8, 2012)

Some Tf2 player made those.

Photo Album - Imgur

There are still good people in this world


----------



## Nipun (May 8, 2012)

So now what? le tf cat lover?


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2012)

^


----------



## axes2t2 (May 9, 2012)

nah but maybe i'll use one of them as a spray.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 9, 2012)

High 5 enemies

*cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542926462789892890/CE2684B35C80464E3EE68AA65C81033F24C22E14/


----------



## doomgiver (May 9, 2012)

does this exist out of the trade server?
i mean, i've only seen this happen in trade servers , never outseide


----------



## axes2t2 (May 10, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> does this exist out of the trade server?
> i mean, i've only seen this happen in trade servers , never outseide



There was a glitch were you could do it infront of enemy spawn.

AND,

*i.imgur.com/Ed8ix.jpg

Thanks to _____ & ______


----------



## doomgiver (May 10, 2012)

^^ d'awwww!!!!!

also, welcome to the jungle


----------



## Nipun (May 10, 2012)

LOL Another cat!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2012)

A 10GB Update


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> A 10GB Update



LOL Nooo


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2012)

What's going on with TF2 guys..??

First a 10GB Update and then now when I start TF2 it says TF2 Beta must be running to play TF2.

When I headed over to Games Library on my Steam, it shows a TF2 Beta. Installing it now lets see what happens next 

ROFLMAO 

TF2 Beta is another 10GB 

I'm quitting TF2 forever.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> A 10GB Update



TF2 forever NEVER !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 13, 2012)

lol, u should contact steam support. Updates are just 100-150mb.

Also check tf2 patches on team fortress wiki. U will get to know when update released and whats updated.


----------



## RiGOD (May 13, 2012)

After reading this thread felt like giving TF2 a try. But the download size via steam is above 10GB. Any other alternative? I mean will the Orange Box be of any help?


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> What's going on with TF2 guys..??
> 
> First a 10GB Update and then now when I start TF2 it says TF2 Beta must be running to play TF2.
> 
> ...


Do this uninstall and install it again.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 13, 2012)

Enable steam cloud ??



RiGOD said:


> After reading this thread felt like giving TF2 a try. But the download size via steam is above 10GB. Any other alternative? I mean will the Orange Box be of any help?



Nope it won't be.You'll still have to download the updates.

Straight away download it from Steam,shouldn't take more that a night.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 13, 2012)

Well downloading TF2 Beta. Lets see when it completes.


----------



## Nipun (May 13, 2012)

I also used to get a 4GB update every 2-3 days. I just took a backup,  restored it when next update came and it downloaded the update of actual size.  Never saw that 4GB downloading again ..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 13, 2012)

God knows what's going on with this..


----------



## DigitalDude (May 13, 2012)

for me also updates appear bigger initially like 4gb and the latest one as 10gb but it downloads a very small amount only.


_


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 13, 2012)

^^Yeah that's true.


----------



## RiGOD (May 13, 2012)

So 7 outta 10gigs done. Hoping that I'll start playing this week? So any tips for this TF2 newbie?

Guess I'll play offline for a while and then look into online.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 13, 2012)

^do training.
and when u plan to become a premium and get into trading, then tell me. 

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/8782/2012051100002.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (May 14, 2012)

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/3473/sadfr.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (May 14, 2012)

Hey RiGOD ,man  does the 10 gb U mentioned is actually the game or just t.e updates?and whats total size of whole darn thing with updates?


----------



## d3p (May 14, 2012)

in total the steam downloads 10GB+ in order to make you play.


----------



## thatsashok (May 14, 2012)

72% done and still downloading.

Eager to see what the game is all about


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2012)

my TF2 backup is somewhere in between Delhi and Kochi, hopefully will receive 50% of the DVD...


----------



## axes2t2 (May 17, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/wC4FZ.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (May 17, 2012)

THIS is actually what The Pyro does in his/her spare time. - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## reddead (May 17, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/llNGb.jpg

someone's angry!

i am really bad sniper 

when i can't hit someone i get mad and i just blast towards them with my Bushwacka and die!


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

^^ That looks cool!


----------



## Nipun (May 21, 2012)

SourceBans

Now this whomps!


----------



## doomgiver (May 21, 2012)

i just made a deal for my unusual hat for $350/12 buds 

i'd have taken the money, but i had no way of cashing it out.


----------



## reddead (May 21, 2012)

Wtf! $350!


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2012)

reddead said:


> Wtf! $350!



TF 2 in a nutshell: "hats hats more hats"


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

yup, i'll buy more hats with that money, and sell them again for some profit 
GIB ME HAT NAO!!!

on a side note, got myself a pair of ornament armaments, painted pale pink. now my demoman looks pimp'd


----------



## DigitalDude (May 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i'd have taken the money, but i had no way of cashing it out.



why ?


_


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

CC? i dont have one. nobody has one in the house.


----------



## koolent (May 22, 2012)

Okay, I am coming on the game, I had started downloading yesterday and it must be over by 2 PM.. Whhoa, 10GB was a great download and its already reached 9.20 GB.

Add me, STEAM : koolent

also any tips for me ? 
and when and on which server you guys play.. I'll join you too..


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2012)

^^ Yeah.You free today at 5 lets play 

Tips:
Play the tutorial they explain some characters.
As your new.I suggest you use Soldier or Pyro


----------



## Nipun (May 22, 2012)

koolent said:


> Okay, I am coming on the game, I had started downloading yesterday and it must be over by 2 PM.. Whhoa, 10GB was a great download and its already reached 9.20 GB.
> 
> Add me, STEAM : koolent
> 
> ...


Setup your steam community profile so that I can add you


----------



## koolent (May 22, 2012)

@serpent16-Sure and thanks, c u on chat at 5..

@nipun-Will set up my community profile before 2 pm..  Studying nw. Thanks for telling about this, I am downloading my first game from steam, expect it to be a nice one..


----------



## Nipun (May 22, 2012)

On hightower I went with a heavy to the enemy base(cliff side, not balcony) and ubered him 5 times. On the other gates of spawn were soldiers with another medic. The enemy was completely trapped..


----------



## koolent (May 22, 2012)

^^ LOL


OKAY, Send me the requests now, mee too sending..

My Steam ID : koolent


----------



## reddead (May 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> CC? i dont have one. nobody has one in the house.



Then how did you buy premium?


----------



## DigitalDude (May 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> CC? i dont have one. nobody has one in the house.


buy games for others, send as gift and get paid from them to your bank account ?

_


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

reddead said:


> Then how did you buy premium?


i have ico to thank here. he got tme the OB and i paid him via mobile recharge.


DigitalDude said:


> buy games for others, send as gift and get paid from them to your bank account ?
> 
> _



yeah, but i'd rather have the buds, coz i can sell them back for $400,and buy them back again cheap, and esll them back again and so on. this is what ppl do.


----------



## reddead (May 22, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i have ico to thank here. he got tme the OB and i paid him via mobile recharge.



can someone or ico help me that way too?
mobile recharge or netbanking??


----------



## reddead (May 23, 2012)

reddead said:


> can someone or ico help me that way too?
> mobile recharge or netbanking??



Nevermind ill use a hdfc vcc


----------



## axes2t2 (May 26, 2012)

Someone's inventory


----------



## DigitalDude (May 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Someone's inventory






_


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2012)

all of his hats were stolen some time ago. i was so happy at that time 
i hope it happens again.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2012)

Guys join 117.194.239.214

Hosting the server myself. Nipun, Sandstorm, Jas all are here


----------



## Nipun (May 26, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> all of his hats were stolen some time ago. i was so happy at that time
> i hope it happens again.


Stolen?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 26, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Stolen?



His account was 'hijacked'.


----------



## Nipun (May 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> His account was 'hijacked'.


Hi, jack.?



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/7TrtH.jpgI just said Jas is coming. I love this chat change


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Hi, jack.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, like a russian hacker broke into his account, by fooling steam support into giving him the orig owner's gmail address.

after that, he reset the pass, and ran away with all his hats.

steam support then restore his hats (but they cant delete the stolen hats, ppl would rage) this is how a "dupe" hat is "made", driving down its value.


----------



## Nipun (May 26, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> yeah, like a russian hacker broke into his account, by fooling steam support into giving him the orig owner's gmail address.
> 
> after that, he reset the pass, and ran away with all his hats.
> 
> steam support then restore his hats (but they cant delete the stolen hats, ppl would rage) this is how a "dupe" hat is "made", driving down its value.


They cant even find who took the hats? I mean a steam trade must have taken place, wasn't that recorded/stored somewhere with Valve?

Interesting...


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2012)

Nipun said:


> They cant even find who took the hats? I mean a steam trade must have taken place, wasn't that recorded/stored somewhere with Valve?
> 
> Interesting...



thats not the point.
they can find out the stolen hats in an instant.

the problem is, legit guys have bought those hats, with legit money.

if they delete them, the guys who paid money/ other items for them will be butthurt.


----------



## noob (May 27, 2012)

Played TF2 today for 1st time....amazing game play. Loved it....i <3 sniper


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2012)

^^Welcome to TF2 World 

I love Pyro BTW


----------



## Nipun (May 27, 2012)

noob said:


> Played TF2 today for 1st time....amazing game play. Loved it....i <3 sniper


You are 'talktoanil' ?


----------



## noob (May 27, 2012)

Nipun said:


> You are 'talktoanil' ?



Yesssssssssssssssssssssssh


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2012)

So what are your views..?? Do you find the server laggy..??

I'm thinking of making it permanent


----------



## reddead (May 27, 2012)

tell when will the server be active today....i ll join too


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2012)

^^If you want to play now, I can start the server now also 

Generally we play at evening, so I started it at evening tomorrow.


----------



## noob (May 27, 2012)

No lag as of now. I also played on some other server, used to get 120 ping but was playable.

*Lets play today evening at 6 PM.*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2012)

Server is up..!! 

117.194.234.125


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

^ God was waiting .


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2012)

there was a guy named as noob_anil or something, he was only playing sniper on cp_gravelpit. he was on the top floor of the 3rd cap, while all the action was on the other points.

classic camper noob /facepalm
only if he had been a medic, we'd have won.

this is why i love 9v9 highlanders.
its my fav kind of tf2.
other than dodgeball


----------



## ydalmia (May 27, 2012)

downloading TF2 and Dota 2 at the moment, can't wait to try out both these gems!


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

Had a awesome match in krishnas server


----------



## Nipun (May 27, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> there was a guy named as noob_anil or something, he was only playing sniper on cp_gravelpit. he was on the top floor of the 3rd cap, while all the action was on the other points.
> 
> classic camper noob /facepalm
> only if he had been a medic, we'd have won.
> ...


noob_anil = noob

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/95904.html


----------



## XxDONxX (May 27, 2012)

HEy whats dodgeball and are u guys gonna play at tom ? 5 pm or at morning ?
12


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2012)

Ya will play tomorrow too. After returning from office, like at around 8PM.


----------



## XxDONxX (May 27, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I didn't wanted to make a new thread for this, so adding in this only.
> 
> TF2 Comic Maker(made by me)​
> I was really impressed by some comics made by Ephram Ryfle-Turi on facebook about tf2, and so I decided to make a program allowing users to make such comics. Examples of such comics are in this spoiler, with the captions given by him:
> ...



Gr8 and put some characters from other games too


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> HEy whats dodgeball and are u guys gonna play at tom ? 5 pm or at morning ?
> 12



a match between pyros.
every few seconds a homing rocket (critical) is launched.

you have to airblast it to the other team.
the rocket picks up speed when its airblasted.

i've seen pyros eat 4 crit rockets to the face in this mode, damn fun, and you can practice airblast.


----------



## noob (May 28, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> there was a guy named as noob_anil or something, he was only playing sniper on cp_gravelpit. he was on the top floor of the 3rd cap, while all the action was on the other points.
> 
> classic camper noob /facepalm
> only if he had been a medic, we'd have won.
> ...



ahahahah it was me  

1. I am new 
2. I love sniper
3. Maps are not yet totally fit in my head like CS


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> a match between pyros.
> every few seconds a homing rocket (critical) is launched.
> 
> you have to airblast it to the other team.
> ...


Like tennis?


----------



## XxDONxX (May 28, 2012)

noob said:


> ahahahah it was me
> 
> 1. I am new
> 2. I love sniper
> 3. Maps are not yet totally fit in my head like CS



U were the guy firing  that smg at me ?


----------



## doomgiver (May 28, 2012)

noob said:


> ahahahah it was me
> 
> 1. I am new
> 2. I love sniper
> 3. Maps are not yet totally fit in my head like CS



protips :
if you are a new player, stick with medic.
you dont have much to do, and its comparativly easy to play as medic, and ppl wont rage at you if you do something stupid.

while u are a medic, OBSERVE!!!!
look how the others play. look at the enemy, this is the no. 1 reason why medics are so important.

they dont do combat, so they are free to look at the enemy and come up with tactics.

and medics are awesome coz they are the only source of steady healing in the game.
a team without medics has already lost, even if they have better players.

and please, 1-2 snipers is ENOUGH!!!!
choose other classes. be a pyro, W+M1 is so darn easy, why do you wanna be sniper?

and tf2 sniper mechanics are different from your stock COD/MW/BF snipers.
camping is of no use, you will ALWAYS BE KILLED IF YOU CAMP.
coz the enemy knows where you are, and if ou camp, you dont have support of your teammates. better be on the frontlines.

if you **REALLY** wanna be a sniper, dont engage in sniper duels (except 2_fort, its custom made for duelling snipers) in normal maps, here is what you should do :

1. kill medics
2. kill heavies
3. kill engis
4. kill others

even if you take out a medic, but die, thats a HUGE advantage for your team, as you might have killed a medic with 99% uber, who might have been ready to pop it.

and heavies, coz you are the ONLY hard counter against heavies, other classes cant kill heavies as efficiently as sniper.

engis, coz they usually turtle, and with sentries, its sometimes hard to get them as other classes, so a sniper headshot + some explosive splash damage = one less sentry in the world.

other classes are low priority.

use the default sniper as much as possible, its the best one.
if you cant do headshots coz of lag or stuff, use the sydney sleeper, its my 2nd fav gun. its fast to charge, and coats the enemy with jarate on hit, so, if you manage to clip a soldier, he will be torn apart by your team, as he will take mini crits (this wep is for the helpful snipers, who like to assist, )

as for secondary, use the stock smg or the jarate.
razorback is too useless (pro spies will just pistol you, and if against noob spies, you should be doing better) while darwin danger shield is just laughable. + 25 hp??? no problem, eat this headshot.


----------



## noob (May 28, 2012)

> use the default sniper as much as possible, its the best one.



I am a long time CS player and AWP is my favourite so I will stick with Sniper because i love this gun. Mastering both is very hard and usage pattern is also different. 

Thanks for your input. BTW, how many types of sniper rifles are available & how do get them to try ?


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2012)

Noob is great at sniper. Or maybe he just killed me so many times "by chance"  



doomgiver said:


> protips :
> if you are a new player, stick with medic.
> you dont have much to do, and its comparativly easy to play as medic, and ppl wont rage at you if you do something stupid.
> 
> ...


Dont observe heavies. They are stupid.



> they dont do combat, so they are free to look at the enemy and come up with tactics.
> 
> and medics are awesome coz they are the only source of steady healing in the game.
> a team without medics has already lost, even if they have better players.


Unless its 2fort 



> and please, 1-2 snipers is ENOUGH!!!!
> choose other classes. be a pyro, W+M1 is so darn easy, why do you wanna be sniper?


W+M1??



> engis, coz they usually turtle, and with sentries, its sometimes hard to get them as other classes, so a sniper headshot + some explosive splash damage = one less sentry in the world.






> razorback is too useless (pro spies will just pistol you, and if against noob spies, you should be doing better) while darwin danger shield is just laughable. + 25 hp??? no problem, eat this headshot.



Useful in medieval.

BTW noob you must watch your back. Spies love killing snipers


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

*lets play today!!!!!!*
post the timings


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2012)

noob said:


> I am a long time CS player and AWP is my favourite so I will stick with Sniper because i love this gun. Mastering both is very hard and usage pattern is also different.
> 
> Thanks for your input. BTW, how many types of sniper rifles are available & how do get them to try ?


They can drop randomly for you. Or you may get some by completing achievements.



Piyush said:


> *lets play today!!!!!!*
> post the timings


4PM-8PM anytime


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Dont observe heavies. They are stupid.


most of them
though pro players know well how to effectively use them
of course it requires team work 



Nipun said:


> W+M1??


run n gun
or spray n pray 


Nipun said:


> BTW noob you must watch your back. Spies love killing snipers


yessssssss


----------



## noob (May 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> BTW noob you must watch your back. Spies love killing snipers



I was about to ask same thing....Is there any way I can kill those spies ? Looks like they are invisible / change their looks as same team we are in.

Currently the only problem i have is with maps. They are not yet fit in my head like CS. Hence finding good spots for camping is difficult. Playing for few days might solve this issue 

Also, can Spies THROW the knifes ?


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> most of them
> though pro players know well how to effectively use them
> of course it requires team work


I have never met any heavy who would protect me from enemies or spies. No matter how many times you shout. And they will expect you to overheal them instead of saving a burning player.



Spoiler



*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/380179_210272325741932_1431707312_n.jpg
*a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/380275_419744424721136_100000567452949_1490801_1504266027_n.jpg


Most heavies are like this


Spoiler



*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/401581_419756551386590_100000567452949_1490856_549764747_n.jpg


Someone even said I am hacking because he was unable to hurt me when I was under effects of Bonk! Atomic Punch



> run n gun
> or spray n pray



lol, what?


----------



## noob (May 28, 2012)

how can i use  Jarate with sniper ? I think i have this yellow colour item with me.


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2012)

noob said:


> I was about to ask same thing....Is there any way I can kill those spies ? Looks like they are invisible / change their looks as same team we are in.
> 
> Currently the only problem i have is with maps. They are not yet fit in my head like CS. Hence finding good spots for camping is difficult. Playing for few days might solve this issue
> 
> Also, can Spies THROW the knifes ?


Spies need to uncloak to attack. They make a sound while uncloaking, listen for that.
Hit the team mates you find are acting strangely. Generally players running in opposite direction of cart/capture point are the ones.
Pyro's can burn the spies even when they are cloaked or disguised.



noob said:


> how can i use  Jarate with sniper ? I think i have this yellow colour item with me.


There's a special gun, Sidney Sleeper you need to use. Jarate can be used as secondary item. Throwing it on enemies will make all damage they take as mini-crits. It can also extinguish burning team mates. Press M to change loadouts.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I have never met any heavy who would protect me from enemies or spies. No matter how many times you shout. And they will expect you to overheal them instead of saving a burning player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nom* *nom* *nom*.....*nom*




Nipun said:


> lol, what?


nothing
nvm


----------



## theserpent (May 28, 2012)

Today at 8


----------



## noob (May 28, 2012)

Sidney Sleeper .hmm...and i need to buy it ? or can i get it free somewhere ?
Now Reading : Sniper strategy - TF2 Wiki 






> If you are experienced, try to fire through unexpected angles or through small holes, making the enemy wonder how you shot them.



So like CS, Bullets pass through doors  here ?


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

Krish babu also said to play at 8
serpent in favor too
lets hope for more
@nipun make it 8


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2012)

noob said:


> Sidney Sleeper .hmm...and i need to buy it ? or can i get it free somewhere ?
> Now Reading : Sniper strategy - TF2 Wiki
> 
> 
> ...


LOL No, not through doors. But from unexpected locations..

And you dont need to buy any weapons(except stranges and unusuals). They drop randomly.


----------



## noob (May 28, 2012)

what is  taunt-kill  ? How can i use it with sniper or how can any other class users can use it ?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2012)

noob said:


> what is  taunt-kill  ? How can i use it with sniper or how can any other class users can use it ?



You can taunt kill with some classed with certain weapons.As you like playing sniper you will have to equip "The Huntsman" to do a taunt kill.all taunt kills do around 500 damage resulting in instant kill.

As for dealing with spies:-

* Look out for 'teammates' who are out of place like engi or medic in the frontlines or someone standing in a obscure corner it's a spy.

* If your 'teammate' is directly going after your teammate its a spy.

* If your 'teammate' is ignored by enemy its a spy

* If your 'teammate' runs away or evades your teammates its a spy.

* A slow moving scout not double jumping,its a spy.

*A medic not healing,its a spy

*A sniper not scoped in,its a spy.

*A demoman not spamming grenades,its a spy.

*You kill a spy but you don't get ammo from his weapon,its a deadringer spy.

**Basically everyone is a spy* 

so whenever you see a teammate hit them with your meelee weapon..

and before scoping in for the shot do spy checks by pulling out your meelee or smg and shooting of in spots/corners around you.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

Ya will be starting at around 7:30 or 8 

Hope I'll return home till then


----------



## noob (May 28, 2012)

gr888 thanks for the help..



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ya will be starting at around 7:30 or 8
> 
> Hope I'll return home till then



i might not make it tonight. Will reach by 10pm. I will check those training sessions/offline play then


----------



## theserpent (May 28, 2012)

Had the best match today .
IGR FTW!


----------



## XxDONxX (May 28, 2012)

Welcome all to the gamers clan
*I am Soo happy have each and every rifle of sniper  
*I have all scout guns Primary 
* I have got 92 % of all achieve  **now its boring though**


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

what is IGR ?
ok Indian Gaming Republic


----------



## thatsashok (May 28, 2012)

ohh thats what [IGR] Jas and [IGR] Nipun meant


----------



## theserpent (May 28, 2012)

Dam...i thought we can built unlimited mini-sentry


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

Let's start guys..!! 

117.194.233.103


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> You can taunt kill with some classed with certain weapons.As you like playing sniper you will have to equip "The Huntsman" to do a taunt kill.all taunt kills do around 500 damage resulting in instant kill.
> 
> As for dealing with spies:-
> 
> ...



You missed a point:
*If you hover a 'teammate' and see your name written on him, its a spy. Kind of obvious, but you ignored my yesterday. 



serpent16 said:


> Dam...i thought we can built unlimited mini-sentry




BTW Guys I traded a liberty launcher for 2 originals, out of which one has a description saying 'Meet my little friend'. Does that increase its cost?  



Piyush said:


> what is IGR ?
> ok Indian Gaming Republic


If name is good, thanks. If not, Jas selected it


----------



## XxDONxX (May 28, 2012)

U guys started ?? I just returned From football match  i am gonna have bathe and come in 15 mins evil:


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

Had a nice gamplay 

Loved the Degroot Match.

Looks like only serpent is having problem with High Ping everyday.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Had a nice gamplay
> 
> Loved the Degroot Match.


same here
nice server
wish there were more players (so that HARSHA can kill someone else instead of me everytime


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

lol..!! I hate him and Nipun, they always become spy and kill everyone. That's why I only become Pyro 

Just Kidding..!! Pyro is my favorite from the very beginning


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

@jas and nipun
 why were you guys disconnecting after a while?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

^^May be some connection problem. Though Serpent is having problem from the very beginning with High Ping, only he's having High Ping continuously everyday.

Don't know if it's because of his Airtel or Distance.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

also...wont be coming tomorrow (since I have semester exam the day after)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

Best of luck for that


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Best of luck for that



thanks 
but make sure you guys start playing after 31st "daily"
I can play after 5 any time till I go to sleep

btw who are Harsha and IGOR?


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> thanks
> but make sure you guys start playing after 31st "daily"
> I can play after 5 any time till I go to sleep
> 
> btw who are Harsha and IGOR?


Harsha = Harshattiya from TDF.

I dont know about IGOR


----------



## axes2t2 (May 29, 2012)

Serpent and Nipun left the game when I killed them.

fattu


----------



## Nipun (May 29, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Serpent and Nipun left the game when I killed them.
> 
> fattu


Sorry, when?


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2012)

Piyush said:


> thanks
> but make sure you guys start playing after 31st "daily"
> I can play after 5 any time till I go to sleep
> 
> btw who are Harsha and IGOR?



 12th Std  college opens on june 2nd


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Serpent and Nipun left the game when I killed them.
> 
> fattu




your steam id?


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2012)

^^ meow meow


----------



## axes2t2 (May 29, 2012)

Piyush said:


> your steam id?



I think I have added you


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2012)

C'Mon guys..!!

117.194.231.168


----------



## XxDONxX (May 29, 2012)

Piyush who were u ?
I was DON  / Knockerbacker / ETC


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Piyush who were u ?
> I was DON  / Knockerbacker / ETC



Level 1 Troll


----------



## Nipun (May 29, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Piyush who were u ?
> I was DON  / Knockerbacker / ETC


DON Changes name thrice a day.


----------



## thatsashok (May 29, 2012)

who is [IGR] DON  ? it was good playing alongside with him 

Serpent16


----------



## Nipun (May 29, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> who is [IGR] DON ?





XxDONxX said:


> I was DON  / Knockerbacker / ETC




Guess?


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> who is [IGR] DON  ? it was good playing alongside with him


He's the one who back stabbed me most of the times :'(


----------



## Nipun (May 30, 2012)

Piyush said:


> He's the one who back stabbed me most of the times :'(


DON Spy? 
AFAIK He plays scout and soldier only.


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2012)

DON+ASHOK=ASSASSINS
They both built an sentrys and Neo and i coudn'nt kill them.
So i became a sniper.Went to some other area.Where the sentrys are out of range.Headshot both of them and destroyed there sentry


----------



## Nipun (May 30, 2012)

*their.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2012)

Nipun said:


> DON Spy?
> AFAIK He plays scout and soldier only.



I dunno whether it was IGOR DON or Harsha
but one of them was back stabbing me all the time


----------



## thatsashok (May 30, 2012)

Harsha is good spy


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2012)

Now presently i love Sniper


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2012)

I'll be able to come today at 8
do post if today you'll play or not


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 30, 2012)

^anytime of the day.


----------



## noob (May 31, 2012)

I am available at your service today 24x7   Let me know if we are playing today.


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

Now noob?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 31, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/1HLxE.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

^^ woah!


----------



## Nipun (May 31, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/1HLxE.jpg


The game was released in Nov 2007, and he has played for about 5 years. Maybe he never closes the game


----------



## Neo (May 31, 2012)

^^Or maybe its just some Photoshopping. -.-


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

^^ yup

not possible
365*24=8760 hrs
8760*4=35040 hrs


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2012)

lets play today


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

Yess 
LAST DAY OF MY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 1, 2012)

lol serpent you are saying like you are busy studying from the first day of school


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL@ Meow meow
 just returned from alibag trip


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> lol serpent you are saying like you are busy studying from the first day of school



No i wont .But...then parents will be *STUDY* Cant come online as much as i did in holz


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 1, 2012)

HEY nipun i play spy too -.-  iam all rounder but when it comes to reckless killing i prefer scout


----------



## Nipun (Jun 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> No i wont .But...then parents will be *STUDY* Cant come online as much as i did in holz


study? You said you study only the night before exam.

BTW A salvaged crate(#40) dropped to me!


----------



## sasuke (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey guys u can add me too , I may be online tomorrow on starhub 2 fort servers.

Steam: icedude90


----------



## Nipun (Jun 1, 2012)

sasuke said:


> Hey guys u can add me too , I may be online tomorrow on starhub 2 fort servers.
> 
> Steam: icedude90


Done. 1408hours


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 2, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/JWAAG.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 3, 2012)

My Soldier - 

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/2084/2012060300005.jpg


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 4, 2012)

Would be online sometimes *ONLY* Coz of job  mostly on weekends and other times it might be my brother


----------



## Neo (Jun 5, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> HEY nipun i play spy too -.-  iam all rounder but when it comes to reckless killing i prefer scout



Scout can kill ?? I've never been able to get a bulls-eye through Scout (except for some times ). :/ 
And btw, someone please teach me how to aim. I really am frustrated by sniper, scout , ...


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 5, 2012)

how to use that rage horn ??


----------



## Nipun (Jun 5, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> how to use that rage horn ??


They are battalion's backup and buff banner. Backup provides health for the nearby team mates and buff banner grants mini crits for them. To use them, you need to equip it and press left mouse button when rage meter is full. (Rage meter increases when you kill enemies)


----------



## koolent (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay.. I have already started playin about a week. Now, I want to also do some crafting.. If anybody has done it, please help me..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2012)

along with battalion's backup and buff banner, there is the concheror too.


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey neo want my scout tricks ?


Spoiler



Gonna trolll ya all..................
........................................
In my dreams.......





Neo said:


> Scout can kill ?? I've never been able to get a bulls-eye through Scout (except for some times ). :/
> And btw, someone please teach me how to aim. I really am frustrated by sniper, scout , ...



Ofcourse -.- which class is the most i played ?........ and dominated u ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 6, 2012)

koolent said:


> Okay.. I have already started playin about a week. Now, I want to also do some crafting.. If anybody has done it, please help me..



i did a lot of crafting when I was f2p.

Are you premium ?

*i.imgur.com/LNXTI.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## koolent (Jun 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> i did a lot of crafting when I was f2p.
> 
> Are you premium ?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/LNXTI.jpg



Well, nope not premium yet..


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Vzlgg.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jas has a new unusual.

*i.imgur.com/GIGxY.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Jun 7, 2012)

Whats with the graphics? 
Everything is too bright..


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 7, 2012)

kuch toh jhol hein


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 8, 2012)

How dou guys upload images from steam ?


----------



## reddead (Jun 8, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> How dou guys upload images from steam ?



if you mean screenshots its F5


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys just a thingy to remind u this weekend is last tf2 playing of DON after that my bro ( from 7th std ) shall be using this acc and my acc (steam)  P.S : I will be around   hope u can make out difference between us  Conclsion: last two days of tf2 playing After that i will be under survelliance  ( means i will play quite a few times )

*foreignobjct.deviantart.com/art/TF2-Team-Fail-pg-11-203892451


----------



## theserpent (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ why what happen?Exams>?


----------



## Nipun (Jun 9, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Hey guys just a thingy to remind u this weekend is last tf2 playing of DON after that my bro ( from 7th std ) shall be using this acc and my acc (steam)  P.S : I will be around   hope u can make out difference between us  Conclsion: last two days of tf2 playing After that i will be under survelliance  ( means i will play quite a few times )
> 
> *foreignobjct.deviantart.com/art/TF2-Team-Fail-pg-11-203892451


Someone(read: YOU) said "Exams, job, everything is too easy. You need not to worry, keep on playing tf2"(with spelling mistakes, ofcourse). *WHAT HAPPENED NOW? "afraid of everything"?*
[/Revenge]

Oh, and add direct link to the image


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 9, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Someone(read: YOU) said "Exams, job, everything is too easy. You need not to worry, keep on playing tf2"(with spelling mistakes, ofcourse). *WHAT HAPPENED NOW? "afraid of everything"?*
> [/Revenge]
> 
> Oh, and add direct link to the image



no understoood


----------



## Nipun (Jun 9, 2012)

*a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/535851_455266044502307_1574680066_n.jpg


----------



## reddead (Jun 10, 2012)

i just got a new mouse but lately i have been getting high pings (160+ instead of 110)
i started enjoying sniper and got the mouse also for the same purpose!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 10, 2012)

reddead said:


> i just got a new mouse but lately i have been getting high pings (160+ instead of 110)
> i started enjoying sniper and got the mouse also for the same purpose!


Try gamersUN servers..


----------



## reddead (Jun 10, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Try gamersUN servers..



no go....250+, tried the singapore one

i used to play on lowyat.net , it gave me the least ping....
damn you reliance!

*i.imgur.com/zTeCO.png


----------



## Nipun (Jun 10, 2012)

Try gamersUN 2fort then 
I get 50-90 ping on it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 10, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/EA9Bk.png


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 11, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/EA9Bk.png



Luks just like nipun pyroing


----------



## Nipun (Jun 12, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Luks just like nipun pyroing


Was that supposed to be funny, "Don's brother"?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 12, 2012)

*wiki.teamfortress.com/w/images/6/67/Connoisseur%27s_Cap.png


----------



## Nipun (Jun 12, 2012)

lol I love that taunt.


----------



## d3p (Jun 13, 2012)

This trailer is completely crazy...Must watch for TF2 fans.

[youtube]HjGrHBpfqCo[/youtube]


----------



## Nipun (Jun 13, 2012)

I have seen it many times, and its just awesome! 
Did you see pyro in it?


----------



## d3p (Jun 13, 2012)

most of the characters are amazingly depicted in the trailer.

Watching the other videos from the same uploader.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 13, 2012)

There's a demoknight video too


----------



## d3p (Jun 13, 2012)

"THE DEMO KNIGHT" -  awesome trailer.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope this is featured in the game

[YOUTUBE]r6ftLsn8RvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Jun 15, 2012)

Sold my headwarmer for 4 Ref.
My "Trade Sprays" work 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Do6SA.jpg


----------



## reddead (Jun 15, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Sold my headwarmer for 4 Ref.
> My "Trade Sprays" work
> 
> 
> ...



marketing,huh


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Nipun (Jun 15, 2012)

I have some more 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Iswun.jpg


This is my current one: 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/3I1Uu.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 16, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Jas has a new unusual.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/GIGxY.jpg



sorry if im late, but, wtf?!?!?! jas got a new unusual???

anyway, i shifted to a new home, and i dont have a net connection, in a cybercafe atm 

tc.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 16, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> sorry if im late, but, wtf?!?!?! jas got a new unusual???
> 
> anyway, i shifted to a new home, and i dont have a net connection, in a cybercafe atm
> 
> tc.


He didn't actually get an unusual, its a server feature


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 16, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> sorry if im late, but, wtf?!?!?! jas got a new unusual???
> 
> anyway, i shifted to a new home, and i dont have a net connection, in a cybercafe atm
> 
> tc.



Internet first,furniture later.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 17, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Internet first,furniture later.


Exactly.

BTW I sold my Idiot box for 1 ref. I had purchased the whole tin soldier set for 1 ref  

I sold all my backpack(except an Eternal Reward)..


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 19, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Exactly.
> 
> BTW I sold my Idiot box for 1 ref. I had purchased the whole tin soldier set for 1 ref
> 
> I sold all my backpack(except an Eternal Reward)..



i hope tthat idiot box wanst haunted


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 19, 2012)

my mind really doesnot go towards trading no matter what.

Dunno why


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> my mind really doesnot go towards trading no matter what.
> 
> Dunno why



ikr,I actually enjoyed this game more when I was f2p.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i hope tthat idiot box wanst haunted



sup lad, i am missing my hats xD


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Guys we should participate in the UGC tournament.

We will get a medal.

*i.imgur.com/woBRb.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2012)

dam 3.8 gb tf2 update


----------



## Nipun (Jun 21, 2012)

^^LOLOLOL
It was just 110MB for me


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ .Will take backup tom.Please tf2 dont update for another 1 week


----------



## Nipun (Jun 21, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ .Will take backup tom.Please tf2 dont update for another 1 week


I had read on TF2 Maniacs that pyro update can be released in some days


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ what pyro update? what will it have?


----------



## Nipun (Jun 21, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ what pyro update? what will it have?


It will have new weapon for sniper, a hat for spy, a new taunt for scout, a new eatable for heavy, a new wrench for engineer, more syringes for medic, a new set of shows for soldier, but *nothing for pyro.*


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought so your trolling Me XD.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 21, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I thought so *your *trolling Me XD.



YOU ARE.
YOU ARE.
YOU ARE.
NOT YOUR!!

Log In | Facebook


----------



## harshatiyya (Jun 21, 2012)

NIP.. u chote TROLL>


----------



## Neo (Jun 22, 2012)

Nipun, you are just one step away from getting banned . XD


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 22, 2012)

Check this vid  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q2_sFhBfXc&feature=mr_meh&list=PL7A064D6AC8DA1BFC&playnext=0

I just got a decription tag 

Hey guys if u need a Unusual hat or somethin contact me after 2 weeks of this post  i am workin on somethin


----------



## Nipun (Jun 22, 2012)

Neo said:


> Nipun, you are just one step away from getting banned . XD


For what?
I don't care though.



XxDONxX said:


> Hey guys if u need a Unusual hat or somethin contact me after 2 weeks of this post  i am workin on somethin



Cheating is for losers.


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 22, 2012)

Who said i am gonna cheat ?  i am not getting any hack or something  u will get it when its done  P.S its ALL LEGIT Mann.co will get there money 

Check this themes out guys nearly all games themes HERE ! Themes for Windows 7: Team Fortress 2 Theme for Windows 7


----------



## Neo (Jun 22, 2012)

WTF is with TF2? @ GB Update just ended yesterday, and another 2GB Update today, again?


----------



## Nipun (Jun 22, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Who said i am gonna cheat ?  i am not getting any hack or something  u will get it when its done  P.S its ALL LEGIT Mann.co will get *there *money


*their. Didn't anyone here attend their English classes? 



Neo said:


> WTF is with TF2? @ GB Update just ended yesterday, and another 2GB Update today, again?



Its 80MB actually.


----------



## XxDONxX (Jun 22, 2012)

Its 80.1 mb FOR ME  
happened in 4 mins when steam was sayin 1hr 38 mins


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2012)

Neo said:


> WTF is with TF2? @ GB Update just ended yesterday, and another 2GB Update today, again?



I got a 3.8 GB update yest.
Take backup of tf2.
Next time if the update is more than 200 mb.Delete TF2.install back from backup
SOURCE:NIPUN,JAS


----------



## koolent (Jun 22, 2012)

^ this. 

Today I also had a 3 GB Update !!.  Ad Jas and a Backup ready.

Thanks Jas.

BTW IMO these updates are for our good only. There.must be something in there. What say ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BfiOmo2jr6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2012)

hahahahhaahaha


----------



## koolent (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol.. Pyrocar.. Meh


----------



## reddead (Jun 23, 2012)

*i45.tinypic.com/2r73vya.jpg

Flexible??


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 24, 2012)

Confused which one to use 

*dl.dropbox.com/u/36816180/Pics/2012-06-07_00001.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 27, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/xUGJf.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jun 27, 2012)

^^  i want!


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 27, 2012)

do we get an update tonight ?

And that doomsday map will it be stock map from now on ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WUhOnX8qt3I[/YOUTUBE]



Spoiler



my reaction =


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 28, 2012)

^^I like the video 

It's nice


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 28, 2012)

406MB update awww...

I want to see the map... looks like i have to youtube


----------



## Nipun (Jun 28, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> [YOUTUBE]WUhOnX8qt3I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its funny!


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> [YOUTUBE]WUhOnX8qt3I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same reaction here.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 28, 2012)

Team Fortress 2 - Pyroland


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 28, 2012)

That pyrovision is hurting my eyes

Hightower is lolz using that


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 28, 2012)

Steam Community :: Unforgiven :: Screenshots

Steam Community :: [N] Irk :: Screenshots


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 28, 2012)

now either pyro is a girl or a brony 

VALVEEE Y U NO CLEAR OUR DOUBTS 


_


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2012)

Downloading this game again. Better be worth it or else...
6.7 GB ETA 3 days(on my slow connection)

*i.imgur.com/yiyQa.jpg


----------



## koolent (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ it is a suuper game.. difference from all others.. 

What if you didn't like it ?? ... You willl uninstall it or wut. lol

you will love it BTW !!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Downloading this game again. Better be worth it or else...
> 6.7 GB ETA 3 days(on my slow connection)
> 
> *i.imgur.com/yiyQa.jpg



Its fun..play with all of us


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/5hhrs.jpg

[YOUTUBE]w2omKnqIuvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2012)

lol axes


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 30, 2012)

Now with source movie maker out we can expect some TF2 short films and funny videos


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Piyush said:


> lol axes



You don't play tf2 nowadays ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^^ it is a suuper game.. difference from all others..
> 
> What if you didn't like it ?? ... You willl uninstall it or wut. lol
> 
> you will love it BTW !!


I couldn't download. too much. Deleted it yesterday.
Played it before,, its the rapid update cycle for which I left it and now I cant play again


theserpent said:


> Its fun..play with all of us



Yeah. Played few rounds with some members. Was good


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> You don't play tf2 nowadays ?



lvl 1 troll was me


----------



## koolent (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys, I come on reddit. It's Indian and it's worth it. My pings are usually bad. But I get around 100ms B). 

Many friends there too!

Would love it if you guys Come too!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2012)

koolent said:


> *Guys, I come on reddit. It's Indian and it's worth it. My pings are usually bad. But I get around 100ms B).
> *
> Many friends there too!
> 
> Would love it if you guys Come too!



And you Abuse in voice


----------



## koolent (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ Ya right!! Well,  I don't, remember myself when did I. 

If I did, I would never have more than 10 friends from that server.!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yAZpc7koRbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2012)

Introducing the Source Filmmaker- YouTube

So basically we can make our own make the series


----------



## koolent (Jun 30, 2012)

What else do you think.?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lpbXCvrmvXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bZ9mSnKuSh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryder (Jul 7, 2012)

I also play TF2.
Steam - coolhaardik21


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 7, 2012)

hi guys,
i downloaded tf2 just now. its amazing!!!!!!!!!!!

my id is crazydude3422 
is there a server you guys play on and can i join u?


----------



## hsr (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay, so I was deep into the internet yesterday and found these, not sure if shared already though
*www.fybertech.com/4get/12214504351006.gif*www.fybertech.com/4get/12214504100980.gif*www.fybertech.com/4get/12214503610971.gif
sauce
*andrew.geekpressure.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/8bit-pyro-4501_preview.gif*www.gamesprays.com/files/resource_media/preview/team-fortress-2-8bit-update-4514_preview.gif*meta.filesmelt.com/downloader.php?file=medic.gif
<no sauce>

And a mega thread of animated gifs here
and once again, I am not sure if this is shared already, if yes, here is a pic of a medic and a cat:


Spoiler



*fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/266/9/1/medic__s_cat_by_majormario-d2zbsef.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2012)

rabjabber said:


> hi guys,
> i downloaded tf2 just now. its amazing!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my id is crazydude3422
> is there a server you guys play on and can i join u?



Join the tdf group.

*i.imgur.com/BI8vd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JSPpZ.jpg


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I never thought there would be this many people who are playing tf2 these days ......i think i need to get active again 



axes2t2 said:


> Join the tdf group.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> how many indian servers are there now for tf2 ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 13, 2012)

hellscream666 said:


> Well I never thought there would be this many people who are playing tf2 these days ......i think i need to get active again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 13, 2012)

yeah I have played on reddit a few times but even though pings are less there are frequent lags and frameloss for me in that ....

I think we get decent pings to malaysian and sg servers ...except for BSNL broadband users ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jas got hacked.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Jas got hacked.



explain


----------



## koolent (Jul 13, 2012)

It is correct with BSNL Broadband users but I get decent pings


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 14, 2012)

Piyush said:


> explain



Dunno,ask him when he comes online.


----------



## thatsashok (Jul 14, 2012)

Add sea.lyngaming.com they are Lowyanet SEA servers in singapore. I get < 100 ms ping


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 14, 2012)

I usually play on gamersUN servers...pubbing on goldrush and dustbowl servers


----------



## thatsashok (Jul 14, 2012)

Reddit is not showing up in my servers list ? Is it up for you guys ?


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 17, 2012)

the server is dead ? I see reddit trading servers in my list but not the pub server ...wonder what happened


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brilliant.Pulp Fiction scene remake.

[YOUTUBE]4dJFhrRIbIw&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 21, 2012)

^^^bloody brilliant in demoman's own words 


_


----------



## koolent (Jul 21, 2012)

Reddit is down for maintinance but it cannot be ignored that it is taking a lot of time  it was the only server in India and the only server in which I got pings around 95ms but now its all gone


----------



## Nipun (Jul 21, 2012)

koolent said:


> Reddit is down for maintinance but it cannot be ignored that it is taking a lot of time  it was the only server in India and the only server in which I got pings around 95ms but now its all gone


And the only server administrated by idiots.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2012)

Something for the lulz:
*i.crackedcdn.com/phpimages/photoshop/3/3/5/138335_slide.jpg?v=1


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 22, 2012)

*imgur.com/a/xMDhw

It's an album.Someone made a scout loadout cosplay.


----------



## koolent (Jul 22, 2012)

Nipun said:


> And the only server administrated by idiots.



Lol.. Funny but correct.. XD


----------



## thatsashok (Jul 26, 2012)

Just got a mail from the alienware website I registered for Dota 2 invite.

Alienware Arena - Rise With Us



> Alienware Game Victorious 2012 Battlegrounds
> 
> Registration:	Open Now!
> Battlegrounds Season:	1 Aug- 28 Aug
> ...


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 27, 2012)

interesting ....wonder if there are many 6 v 6 groups in India...used to be a few but most of them have faded into inactivity over the last couple of years.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2012)

look what I found
Gang Garrison


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2012)

2D TF2


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2012)

got in a hour of TF2 today. feels good to play again
bought a sniper rifle(The Machinma)

could you guys recommend good products for Heavy and Sniper? Have some spare in my steam wallet


----------



## Nipun (Aug 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> got in a hour of TF2 today. feels good to play again
> bought a sniper rifle(The Machinma)


If I am not wrong, you can get it for free by completing sniper milestone 1.



> could you guys recommend good products for Heavy and Sniper? Have some spare in my steam wallet



Don't buy anything.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2012)

OK. wont buy anything from now. 

Didn't know you can get things that way. thanks for info Nipun


----------



## theserpent (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ Weapons you can get for 1 scrap


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 9, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Weapons you can get for 1 scrap



*2 weapons.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 9, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Weapons you can get for 1 scrap



If you're selling, that's the price. But when you have to purchase, get 2 weapons for a scrap.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2012)

PLayed a bit more today. I got the Milestone 1 for Sniper. Also got the "Grey Matter" achievement(25 head shots as Sniper) and also Dropped Dead(Kill a Scout when he is in air with a sniper rifle)

Got 13 achievements total(with 10 from before) only in 2 days!


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 10, 2012)

i got hacked this time, all items stolen


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i got hacked this time, all items stolen



What?? How??


----------



## thatsashok (Aug 10, 2012)

US players have most of the unusuals i guess.. Any server of GoRclan/skial I play all of them are having unusual hats with the exception of me. Kinda feel outcasted


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 10, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i got hacked this time, all items stolen



contact support, they restored my items when i got hacked. 
but they do only once.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 10, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but they do only once.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2012)

any one for TF2 right now ? Steam id- wuodland




Nipun said:


>



He meant that items restoration will be done only once. if you are robbed twice then you won't get them back.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 10, 2012)

some guy got hold of my email from which i used steam.
then he proceeded to reset my steam password and traded off my items to another account.
and then he used my steam support account to make the support guys undo a trade for a "friend".

seriously, either steam support is filled with noobs, or this was one hell of a hacker.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 10, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> some guy got hold of my email from which i used steam.
> then he proceeded to reset my steam password and traded off my items to another account.
> and then he used my steam support account to make the support guys undo a trade for a "friend".
> 
> seriously, either steam support is filled with noobs, or this was one hell of a hacker.



Why don't you make a report thread ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> some guy got hold of my email from which i used steam.
> then he proceeded to reset my steam password and traded off my items to another account.
> and then he used my steam support account to make the support guys undo a trade for a "friend".
> 
> seriously, either steam support is filled with noobs, or this was one hell of a hacker.





axes2t2 said:


> Why don't you make a report thread ?


on Steam for quick response


----------



## XxDONxX (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey guys  lngtns hope u all are fine ( I don't literally mean it ) . Sadly Valve adds ******* new achieves and now my achieves are 90%  . Happily i am gonna be in ugc i guesss  ( hope i have not made gramatical mistakes XD ) Hey piyush nice pic hey nipun whens that smiley of ur's gonna stop eatin !?

Guys this sunday at eve on any personal or reddit server shall we play like old times  ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> on Steam for quick response



what ?


----------



## Nipun (Aug 11, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> ( hope i have not made gramatical mistakes XD )


Yes, you didn't make any *grammatical * mistakes because there is no grammar in your post! 



XxDONxX said:


> Guys this sunday at eve on any personal or reddit server shall we play like old times  ?



Nope, I removed all cables of my PC and now I am studying for exams


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Guys this sunday at eve on any personal or reddit server shall we play like old times  ?



lets see I will also try to join the fun


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> what ?



I meant a thread on steam forum will surely help


----------



## XxDONxX (Aug 11, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Yes, you didn't make any *grammatical * mistakes because there is no grammar in your post!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I removed all cables of my PC and now I am studying for exams



 damn i thought i could dominate u again after long time XD

Was away for 2 weeks ( playing GTA 4 p.s replayed 5th time whole game XD ) and it has new update ( tF2 ) it says 22 hours 7 mins 51 secs and instead of decreasing its increasing to 23 hrs and so on


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I meant a thread on steam forum will surely help



Not on there.

Either,/r/tf2trade OR acefortress.com


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 12, 2012)

actually, its best to contact steam support, they are the only ones who can do anything about it.

no use making a thread on the forums, the value of hats will go down then


----------



## XxDONxX (Aug 12, 2012)

Who like hightower ?


 LOL meow meow XD

hey that nagin ( sap , snake) guy left ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2012)

anyone want to play?



doomgiver said:


> actually, its best to contact steam support, they are the only ones who can do anything about it.
> 
> no use making a thread on the forums, the value of hats will go down then



Do it ASAP. and please keep us informed


----------



## XxDONxX (Aug 12, 2012)

WHATs UR STAR CLASS !!!! ????
mine is as u all no already i don't need to tell 

ADD ME shivam363 id


----------



## Nipun (Aug 12, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Who like hightower ?
> 
> View attachment 6357 LOL meow meow XD
> 
> hey that nagin ( sap , snake) guy left ?



Dude, stop posting random things- This is not the proper thread for it. 

And respect other members here, his name is Serpent, not Sap!


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 12, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> actually, its best to contact steam support, they are the only ones who can do anything about it.
> 
> no use making a thread on the forums, the value of hats will go down then


So you worry more about the value of your useless hats and don't want to mark the guy who hacked/impersonated you ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2012)

TF2 secretly implied update?
TF2 secretly implied update? MVM : gaming


----------



## Nipun (Aug 12, 2012)

^^WOW! 

BTW The top comment is:


> wait a second... a third brother? Aren't Valve afraid of the number 3??
> DO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS?
> HALF LIFE 3
> One can hope :/




*www.teamfortress.com/mannwill/


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 13, 2012)

oh man, no one can catch the culprit now.

these guys use disposable accounts. this guy was only after my hats, everything else is still in his bp (and i think the items were cloned, somehow, ****ers)

i'd rather sell my hats now at a small loss than tell everyone that they are duped, and risk them becoming cancer. money first.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> oh man, no one can catch the culprit now.
> 
> these guys use disposable accounts. this guy was only after my hats, everything else is still in his bp (and i think the items were cloned, somehow, ****ers)
> 
> i'd rather sell my hats now at a small loss than tell everyone that they are duped, and risk them becoming cancer. money first.



lolwtf


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 13, 2012)

See new people,don't bother with trading.

It's a stupid circle jerk.

Also,I have heard cases where people 'scam' themselves to get cloned hats from valve.


----------



## thatsashok (Aug 14, 2012)

Well  TF2 is dynamically changing 

Pyromania, chinese weapons update and now Mann vs Machine co-op update 

Team Fortress 2 - Mann vs. Machine

New Co-op Map 

Team Fortress 2 - Mannworks


----------



## noob (Aug 16, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> Well  TF2 is dynamically changing
> 
> Pyromania, chinese weapons update and now Mann vs Machine co-op update
> 
> ...



YAY!!!
We should make a new thread...this is a massive update.. <3 Valve


----------



## Nipun (Aug 16, 2012)

noob said:


> YAY!!!
> We should make a new thread...this is a massive update.. <3 Valve


----------



## theserpent (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol new thread for what?


----------



## noob (Aug 16, 2012)

anyone updated TF2 ?


----------



## theserpent (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ YEA its hard to get into a mvm server


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2012)

whats so special about it?


----------



## thatsashok (Aug 16, 2012)

Man we have to buy some $1 worth ticket to get into official mvm servers which drop so called rare items 

Thirdparty servers have mostly lowered required ping to play 

Even if i did find a spot to play soon as round starts my screen freezes and huge lags. Normal multiplayers seems fine

If Anyone played without lags please post here


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

A couple of questions.
1. What is the size of this update?
2. what is this mvm server thing? How to get into one?
Post some ip addresses


----------



## thatsashok (Aug 17, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> A couple of questions.
> 1. What is the size of this update?
> 2. what is this mvm server thing? How to get into one?
> Post some ip addresses



1. 967 MB IIRC
2. open internet tab > under map filter type mvm > join any server and enjoy 

BTW i joined and played some co op works fine  and its really challenging type gameplay

A party (thats what they call co op team ) without heavy and medic cannot advance to subsequent waves of game so easily


----------



## noob (Aug 17, 2012)

Those confused with buying tickets or MvM check below image ...
*icrontic.com/uploads/features/2012/08/K9D1G.png



thetechfreak said:


> A couple of questions.
> 1. What is the size of this update?
> 2. what is this mvm server thing? How to get into one?
> Post some ip addresses





Nipun said:


>


This is why I asked to make new thread for TF2  update {MvM}


----------



## Nipun (Aug 17, 2012)

noob said:


> Those confused with buying tickets or MvM check below image ...
> *icrontic.com/uploads/features/2012/08/K9D1G.png
> 
> 
> ...



Updates come often, I don't think it needs a new thread..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2012)

Can anyone please explain me what's going on..??

Yeah I got the update, but what's the craze about this particular update?

Am I missing something?


----------



## Nipun (Aug 17, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Can anyone please explain me what's going on..??
> 
> Yeah I got the update, but what's the craze about this particular update?
> 
> Am I missing something?



See this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/74868-team-fortress-2-a-36.html#post1727537

Basically the story till now was:
Redmond(CEO of RED) and Bluetarch(CEO of BLU), sons of Zaphimiah Mann were fighting against each other for the gravel land their father had purchased. Their father had died, you can see his will here.

Now, the third son Gray has come back with his army of robots and murdered RED & BLU. Saxton Hale, owner of Mann Co. paid army of RED and BLU to together fight with these robots. So, a *co-op mode* has been added.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2012)

^^Thanks. That helped a lot 

Feels exciting


----------



## noob (Aug 18, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Can anyone please explain me what's going on..??
> 
> Yeah I got the update, but what's the craze about this particular update?
> 
> Am I missing something?



Oh buddy....you missed a lot....entire TF2 community is now talking about MvM mode on web  
Here is the official trailer and make sure to check out discussions on reditt

Played few matches today...Co-Op mode is excellent. It actually forces you to play this game with proper roles...e.g in MvM , Sniper is totally useless(which i play in all my TF2 matches) . Engineer is an asset , Heavy is awesome. 

Mann vs. Machine - YouTube


Team Fortress 2


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 18, 2012)

^^Played the same too yesterday


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2012)

Haven't been able to participate in even one Man vs Machine match due to immense waiting time between rounds.
Anyone has been lucky enough?


----------



## noob (Aug 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Haven't been able to participate in even one Man vs Machine match due to immense waiting time between rounds.
> Anyone has been lucky enough?



Use search and put include tags as mvm...there are many servers.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 22, 2012)

TF2spreadsheet admin is a fraud.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally 
I got Sniper Milestone 2 today 

Getting more achievements in this class is getting very hard now


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 5, 2012)

guyz i had dwnloded TF2 plz add my steam id-chhotudkiller


----------



## Neo (Sep 9, 2012)

What about a match between tdf members today? Anybody in? If yes, then who will host?


----------



## hellscream666 (Sep 10, 2012)

Neo said:


> What about a match between tdf members today? Anybody in? If yes, then who will host?



lol when n where


----------



## theserpent (Sep 24, 2012)

So anyone still plays this here


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> So anyone still plays this here



I think Jas and Nipun play. I deleted it last week, frustrated with updates.
Will install soon(but not that soon as I get addicted to this easily)


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I think Jas and Nipun play. I deleted it last week, frustrated with updates.
> Will install soon(but not that soon as I get addicted to this easily)



No I don't.


----------



## Neo (Sep 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> So anyone still plays this here



No one


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 25, 2012)

Does this game have single player?
Screenshots please ;D


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 25, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Does this game have single player?
> Screenshots please ;D



No proper singleplayer. Only tutorials. Get all information and screenshots here Team Fortress 2 on Steam


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 25, 2012)

^tyvm


----------



## XxDONxX (Oct 20, 2012)

I still play tis game . No one else frm digit does ( i think so ) . And Nipun and Jas play for stress bustin. 


P.S : Nipun did u update that TF2 strip maker ? if so mail me the dload url  : parabshivam@gmail.com
and lol will stop  in with me  nipun  coz usually we start fightin just like this smiles


----------



## Neo (Oct 20, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> I still play tis game



Still getting dominated by everyone  ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> I still play tis game



I still have to pwn you  buy I don't get time to play


----------



## XxDONxX (Oct 20, 2012)

Neo said:


> Still getting dominated by everyone  ?



U mean still dominating everyone?
then yes ( P.S : i still remember last match in hightower when u were trolled by me.....)
and lol haven't seen u long time bud 



dashing.sujay said:


> I still have to pwn you  buy I don't get time to play



I am always redy for challenges. u name the map and server i'd get my ass there on sunday if u can 



XxDONxX said:


> U mean still dominating everyone?
> then yes ( P.S : i still remember last match in hightower when u were trolled by me.....)
> and lol haven't seen u long time bud
> 
> ...



P.s :[ ( i love P.sin  ) who says anyone has trolled me.... except for ticky, seg, meh, and Bounty no one can troll me -,-]


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2012)

^Very soon buddy, wait a few more _weeks_.


----------



## XxDONxX (Oct 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Very soon buddy, wait a few more _weeks_.



How about in DIWALI  ?
i am cookin nipun brain 
waitin for comment frm nipun


----------



## Nipun (Oct 20, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> View attachment 7346
> 
> How about in DIWALI  ?
> i am cookin nipun brain View attachment 7347
> waitin for comment frm nipun



You do realize "nipun brain"(That too without caps in Nipun's N), is senseless, and you fail at your attempt of 'cooking my brain'?
And stop posting those images, that's completely offtopic and may get you an infraction.


----------



## XxDONxX (Oct 20, 2012)

Any one remember THIS ? this thing was created with such excitement frm Jassi and nips View attachment 7348


----------



## Nipun (Oct 20, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Any one remember THIS ? this thing was created with such excitement frm Jassi and nips View attachment 7348



Please post images the way they are meant to. Your attachment is not visible.


----------



## XxDONxX (Oct 20, 2012)

lol ok ok u see thats like : take a  and stop ing me ( p.s I  with u about that brain ting and caps so SHOULD I WRITE LIKE THIS WHILE EATING MAGGI WHICH IS AT EXTRMELY HOT TEMPRATURE IN MY HANDS ? xd

o.o u see i am using snipping tool  any other way to do it 

Nipun when is ur STRESS BUSTING break Tomorrow ?

Jas: do do doo dons
Jas: means 222 dons
-{☆_DON_☆}-: lol u mean 4 ?
-{☆_DON_☆}-: or 6 ?
Jas: TWO HUNDRED TWENTY TWO
Jas: XD
Jas: sleep time now
Jas: cya
Jas: gn
Jas: bb
-{☆_DON_☆}-: lol : falls frm chair :
Jas: kal milte hein
-{☆_DON_☆}-: oh
-{☆_DON_☆}-: no
-{☆_DON_☆}-: i can't
-{☆_DON_☆}-: i will have to travel a lot
-{☆_DON_☆}-: lets just chat  tom 
Jas: ._______________________________.
Jas: XD
Jas: k
-{☆_DON_☆}-: ;D
-{☆_DON_☆}-: cya

yo guys tomorrow at : someone make a damn server : at 7 or 6 or 8 ???


----------



## Nipun (Oct 20, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> lol ok ok u see thats like : take a  and stop ing me ( p.s I  with u about that brain ting and caps so SHOULD I WRITE LIKE THIS WHILE EATING MAGGI WHICH IS AT EXTRMELY HOT TEMPRATURE IN MY HANDS ? xd
> 
> o.o u see i am using snipping tool  any other way to do it
> 
> ...



Stop posting here, what is not related to TF2. Also, you were eating is no excuse for not writing properly. You can take all time in the world to type your post, no one is forcing you to type it within few seconds.

And stop brainlessly using emoticons after every second word in a sentence.


----------



## Neo (Oct 20, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> U mean still dominating everyone?
> then yes ( P.S : i still remember last match in hightower when u were trolled by me.....)
> and lol haven't seen u long time bud View attachment 7345


Yea.. that was my last tf2 match. After that i got rid of windows.. So no Steam.


----------



## XxDONxX (Oct 23, 2012)

Nipun said:


> You do realize "nipun brain"(That too without caps in Nipun's N), is senseless, and you fail at your attempt of 'cooking my brain'?
> And stop posting those images, that's completely offtopic and may get you an infraction.



Well u replied and u always get pissed of so I succed !!



XxDONxX said:


> Well u replied and u always get pissed of so I succed !!



oh and lol i really don't care about caps but IF U WANT EM U CAN HAVE EM ALWAYS

Hey does that Create server option works ?.?
(in TF2)
P.S : NIpun why u disassemble ur total CPU ( just remove the video and power cable

Diwali is on its and Don wants to bring all tdf tf2 playas to play together once more !! i wud like t ohave a atleast 5 ppl so that i start searching for servers XD ( or makin em { I nvr got Nipun's way -.- }


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Well u replied and u always get pissed of so I succed !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He loves to study!!!


----------



## XxDONxX (Oct 23, 2012)

Dashing Sujay why are u busy u got XAms too ?

LOL u jokin he hates studies i knw him XD 1 year gud exp and 2 year bad exp wit him ( it means we had better freindly relationship then this year last year )


----------



## Nipun (Oct 23, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Well u replied and u always get pissed of so I succed !!


Brain cooking is an art. Pissing others off is an act of stupidity.



> oh and lol i really don't care about caps but IF U WANT EM U CAN HAVE EM ALWAYS


Quoting yourself? Quite funny.




> Hey does that Create server option works ?.?
> (in TF2)


*work.
Listen servers will lag, and have limited functions(no bots, for example). Also, you need to port forward. That'll be way too tough for you, so ignore.



> P.S : NIpun why u disassemble ur total CPU ( just remove the video and power cable


I don't, and can't disassemble a CPU. CPU is a microprocessor, why the heck would I disassemble it? To extract gold out of that? I ain't that poor.
What you obviously meant was components inside cabinet. Surprisingly, I don't do that either. I just remove IO devices(Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse) and store them somewhere else. Helps a lot.
And you don't need to quote my words from steam.



> Diwali is on its and Don wants to bring all tdf tf2 playas to play together once more !! i wud like t ohave a atleast 5 ppl so that i start searching for servers XD ( or makin em { I nvr got Nipun's way -.- }


You can't get all tdf tf2 players together this Diwali. Many are busy. You can't get playas either, coz they don't exist.



XxDONxX said:


> Dashing Sujay why are u busy u got XAms too ?
> 
> LOL u jokin he hates studies i knw him XD 1 year gud exp and 2 year bad exp wit him ( it means we had better freindly relationship then this year last year )



You need to brush up your maths. I have been on Steam for just an year. Besides that, you can't judge what I do all day by chatting with me on Steam. And I know, if I don't study, I will be like you.


----------



## XxDONxX (Oct 25, 2012)

Thats why I hate starting conversation with u XD anyways the points were funny lol.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2012)

now whats happening here?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Dashing Sujay why are u busy u got XAms too ?



Yes..


----------



## Neo (Oct 27, 2012)

This was supposed to be TF2 thread. Let me call up a mod here.


----------



## Neo (Nov 2, 2012)

Babies I'm back in da game. 
who all want to get their ass kicked? Huh?


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 3, 2012)

I installed this game with my old orange box setup but when i try to enter one of the servers some screen flash and go off and it don't allow me to enter. When i try to login already full server it show me that this server is full and i keep that window open but that screen also go off after some seconds. plz help!


----------



## Neo (Nov 4, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> I installed this game with my old orange box setup but when i try to enter one of the servers some screen flash and go off and it don't allow me to enter. When i try to login already full server it show me that this server is full and i keep that window open but that screen also go off after some seconds. plz help!



Restart steam.
Why? Because you are running steam in insecure mode. Joining servers requires steam to run in secure mode.


----------



## XxDONxX (Nov 18, 2012)

Oey Neo come tomorrow MAHARASTRA IS CLOSED SO I HAVE HOLIDAYY!!!! DDD ((
Nipun exams finished ?


----------



## Neo (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright. I'll be there at 5pm


----------



## Nipun (Nov 18, 2012)

XxDONxX said:


> Oey Neo come tomorrow MAHARASTRA IS CLOSED SO I HAVE HOLIDAYY!!!! DDD ((
> *Nipun exams finished ?*



Start this Saturday.


----------



## Neo (Jan 1, 2013)

Come, let's have a match today. Nipun, Jaskanwar, Don , theserpent, ico(?) ... let's play and call everyone else you know


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't like maths that much.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> I don't like maths that much.



Me neither.


----------



## Neo (Jan 1, 2013)

maths? now where did it some from?


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2013)

Neo said:


> Come, let's have a *math *today. Nipun, Jaskanwar, Don , theserpent, ico(?) ... let's play and call everyone else you know



.....


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Neo said:


> Come, let's have a math today. Nipun, Jaskanwar, Don , theserpent, ico(?) ... let's play and call everyone else you know



^^^^^


----------



## Neo (Jan 1, 2013)

._____________.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2013)

Neo said:


> ._____________.


aahhhh...
wide face you have


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 3, 2013)

Guys anyone else having problems with tf2 cache being verified at each launch? it easily takes upto 2 hours  to launch the game


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Not for me.

And,

*i.imgur.com/brJIP.gif


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 8, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> Guys anyone else having problems with tf2 cache being verified at each launch? it easily takes upto 2 hours  to launch the game



try completing the verification process once and see if this solves the issue
else try the following : 
1. check steam forums for a possible solution else try the steps below 
2. defragment tf2 files
3. if u are using sandboxie, close all instances of sandboxie and try again


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 9, 2013)

Already done everything I could find on the forums, nothing works. I tried to backup the game using steam backup and restore on my MBP and turns out it backed up only 2GB and couldn't restore even that after I deleted the game. Thankfully I've got the game on my PC as well, and will just copy the .gcf to my MBP tomorrow and hope it works.

No reply from steam support
*support.steampowered.com/view.php?ticketref=2934-WSFM-4085


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 10, 2013)

any luck with the game now ? hopefully it went away after troubling ya a few times


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jan 11, 2013)

hello guys! anybody in this server?

Reddit Unofficial Gaming Community IN?
Steam Community :: Group :: Reddit Unofficial Gaming Community - India


----------



## Neo (Jan 13, 2013)

^^ I play there sometimes.. don't know what has happened to my pings since the last month. So, TBP,  I'm forced to play there


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Steam Community :: Guide :: HOW TO WIN AT TEAM FORTRESS 2 ALL THE TIME AND IMPRESS YOUR FRIENDS, FAMILY, AND ATTRACTIVE FEMALE ONLOOKERS


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 22, 2013)

Can anyone give me a list of indian active TF2 servers?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

I CAN HAS TF2  ... will take time to understand the game


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 25, 2013)

More fun than bf3


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

will take time to update the game too  .. ~5 gig remaining


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 26, 2013)

@sumonpathak
tf2 and bf3 are too different beasts. Both are amazing in totally different ways. bf3 for military and tf2 for blowing zombie robots up


----------



## chris (Jan 26, 2013)

I was TF2 addict until i get bf3 (2 weeks ago). Now i spend more time in BF3, i want to unlock all weapons.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 26, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> @sumonpathak
> tf2 and bf3 are too different beasts. Both are amazing in totally different ways. bf3 for military and tf2 for blowing zombie robots up



But TF2 is more fun. XD


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 26, 2013)

I intstalled TF2 from my old orange box setup but when i click join server by selecting one of the servers some screen flash n go off? plz help can't play.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jas's unusual hearts Reggaelator

*i.imgur.com/tznN4U0.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 9, 2013)

hearts is one of the best non-fire/particle effects around.


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 11, 2013)

unusuals are for nubs !!


----------



## reddead (Feb 13, 2013)

*i.minus.com/i9kLSU81OrGzz.gif


----------



## chris (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice, this won't happen to me. I disable all paint


----------



## XxDONxX (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone still playing ? ( me gonna play again from march 14 )

LOL neo sorry i wasn't there at 5pm XD ,

Nipun all the best first paper is maths i suppose and it starts frm 27th  . ( Did u sell ur tf2 bp ? )

I have a source dedicated server tool so need help on how to set up a server


----------



## Nipun (Feb 19, 2013)

reddead said:


> *i.minus.com/i9klsu81orgzz.gif



old!


----------



## XxDONxX (Feb 19, 2013)

Nipun u updated the tf2 comic maker ? gee, great anyways why don't you add an auto upgrade tingy u knw so that it automatically upgrades to the newer version u make.
( by the way let me know about the grammatical mistakes )



reddead said:


> *i.minus.com/i9kLSU81OrGzz.gif



Won't happen to me ! . Because everything seems blurry while scouting 

Nipun what do usay which is better ? TF2 , Bf3  or minecraft :banana: ?

Nipun what do usay which is better ? TF2 , Bf3  or minecraft  ?


----------



## Nipun (Mar 7, 2013)

TF2 Bug: Legs not moving! 



Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thatsashok (Apr 7, 2013)

Lowyat SEA 24x7 hightower has been modded to TDM from PLR. Please check it out


----------



## XxDONxX (Apr 21, 2013)

I am going to play tf2 at 7 anyone up ?


----------



## Nipun (May 19, 2013)

XxDONxX said:


> Nipun u updated the tf2 comic maker ?



Started over. This time it's better, adding more images now. 


Spoiler



*sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/901101_618961661466077_555226498_o.jpg



Link fixed.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't seem to download the mge_training map from the game. Is there any other way to download the maps?


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 18, 2013)

Try downloading from gamebanana.

Anyone playing this game are in some clans or playing in competitive PUG (Pick-Up Game) format servers?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2013)

Just finished downloading TF2. Which servers do you guys play on?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 19, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Just finished downloading TF2. Which servers do you guys play on?



lowyat hightower, skial hightower


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> lowyat hightower, skial hightower


Getting 300ms ping on them with bsnl :<


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> lowyat hightower, *skial hightower*



Those were the days \m/


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 19, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Getting 300ms ping on them with bsnl :<



on lowyat? i too have bsnl, its like 130-170 on lowyat, i live in Amritsar.
you?



axes2t2 said:


> Those were the days \m/


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> on lowyat? i too have bsnl, its like 130-170 on lowyat, i live in Amritsar.
> you?


Lucknow..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 19, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Lucknow..



try restarting the modem? mostly fixes things for me.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> try restarting the modem? mostly fixes things for me.


can you tell me the default gateway which BSNL has assigned you? Eg, *i.imgur.com/weN7qiS.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2013)

sygeek said:


> can you tell me the default gateway which BSNL has assigned you? Eg, *i.imgur.com/weN7qiS.png



*i.imgur.com/1DhpbsR.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 22, 2013)

How do you play this game? A chaotic running mess is what I feel about this game. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 22, 2013)

Its team strategy. 

Start thinking for the team and the game will be fun.

P.S : Don't play the objective on plr_hightower and ctf_2fort 

For now watch this for inspiration


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> How do you play this game? A chaotic running mess is what I feel about this game. Any help would be appreciated.



If you are blue shoot red,if you are red shoot blue.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 22, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> If you are blue shoot red,if you are red shoot blue.



And that is why, I kinda hate this. No motive at all.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2013)

Okay then uninstall.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2013)

People still play this game


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> People still play this game



yes..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> People still play this game



Steam: Game and Player Statistics


----------



## chris (Jun 22, 2013)

You kill all other team members, what other objective you need ? Just like battlefield, i play both TF2 and BF3, i like both. Its all depends on how you look at games. I have skyrim, i don't play it much, but there are lot of players who like it. For me Skyrim, not sure why i play that game... In TF2, i am trying my best to get lot of kills with out dieing and winning at the end. It is just fun to kill


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2013)

theserpent said:


> People still play this game



Not many but about 70,000 people were playing at peak today


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2013)

Dota 2 Eaten half the players of tf2  Inluding me


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2013)

Since I started Dota 2, I haven't even installed TF2, looks like I need to install and give it a run someday.


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And that is why, I kinda hate this. *No motive at all.*


No motive at all? You don't know what this game is about.

Requires twice the teamwork than any pseudomilitary shooter.


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 29, 2013)

Please spectate some matches on teamfortress.tv and see how good players have the strategies and how each team outwits the other.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 17, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/0YZzKHb.jpg


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 20, 2013)

+1 to team fortress It the best multiplayer That's *FREE* to play


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Download size has come down to 6.5gb ?

Last I saw the game was ~12gb.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Download size has come down to 6.5gb ?
> 
> Last I saw the game was ~12gb.



The HDD space is still 12.5GB

Thanks to new Steam Content distribution system, the size has reduced greatly.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 27, 2013)

The game is 12gb but it's packed into 6.5gb download i guess.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 30, 2013)

guys, does anyone still have the RIFT well-spun hat code from TF2? (they had a promo, like, 1-2 years ago)
could you give it to me?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 30, 2013)

Are there any active Team fortress 2 Severs in india the 2 i found are Indan TF2 super sever & Reddit Gaming Communist .... The Indan Super Sever remains empty when ever i have logined in & reddit has older version of the game ... 

Can any one give a more popular Sever ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 30, 2013)

search for Skial euro servers.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have joined skial community & it regularly pops up sever where you can join .... but i was thinking to play with other there in india.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 3, 2013)

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/1118301132936625550/6AA1B74DDCC0645D209323E0127B3D3616E6DA82/1024x0.resizedimage


----------



## chris (Aug 3, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> I have joined skial community & it regularly pops up sever where you can join .... but i was thinking to play with other there in india.



You can also play offline with bots. I have700+ hours on TF2, these days i like to pay with bots. I used to play on skial, lowyat servers, they have lower ping.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 14, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/UnUavPb.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/UnUavPb.jpg



Lmao.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 8, 2014)

No one played this lately? Everyone is playing only DOTA 2 these days it seems.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 8, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> No one played this lately? Everyone is playing only DOTA 2 these days it seems.



Jassi plays it daily.
I have exams.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2014)

So, no one plays TF2 these days? Since I started facing driver crashes with Dota 2, I have come back to TF2. 

Have you guys played the Freak Fortress 2 mod? It involves one player becoming a character from the TF2 Freakshow (Like Demopan, Vagineer, Seeman, Ninja Spy, etc. or Saxton Hale himself) with extra health and special abilities. The rest of the team then try to kill him and avoid his attacks. I have been playing this compulsively for the past few days.

I will post ip here later.


----------



## chris (Mar 1, 2014)

I played it long back. You get very high HP. I only played once. For some reason everyone was angry at me, i may have done something wrong, so i quit after that round.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2014)

yeah, i did the freak thing when it was popular, its fun if you are just looking to derp around (and have your face flattened by frying pans and saxton hale himself )

if you are a scout, you can do massive amounts of griefing with the sandman. one scout managed to stunlocked me for 10 seconds straight -.-


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2014)

Dude, I was Demopan and two snipers stun locked me with the huntsman taunts (stab stab stab) for the entire round.

- - - Updated - - -

Here's the IP as promised. There is a good chance you can find me here.

203.116.80.207:27027


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 2, 2014)

heh, you had it coming if you managed to get stunlocked by snipers


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone played Wave 666? Really fun MvM mod. I haven't played Freak Fortress, any IPs?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2014)

The ip is in my last post here.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 9, 2014)

had an awesome day playing tf2 getting high pings still 
*i.imgur.com/5P34EfS.png


----------



## Nipun (Apr 1, 2014)

Used to play Freak Fortress. Was fun.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2014)

I am facing a weird problem with TF2, all the items are showing up as %itemname% instead of their actual names. I can only identify them via their icons. Anyone else faced such a problem? How do I solve this?



pkkumarcool said:


> had an awesome day playing tf2 getting high pings still
> *i.imgur.com/5P34EfS.png



Play on Singapore servers, I get pings of around 100-150.

- - - Updated - - -



Nipun said:


> Used to play Freak Fortress. Was fun.



FF2 servers have gone down, no idea when it will come back up.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2014)

Will download this game soon enough then I'll join you guys.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 3, 2014)

Check this out :


----------



## snap (Jun 18, 2014)

Team Fortress 2 - Countdown!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2014)

That countdown is about a new short released by Valve.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> guys, does anyone still have the RIFT well-spun hat code from TF2? (they had a promo, like, 1-2 years ago)
> could you give it to me?


I have. You want it?


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 4, 2014)

ico said:


> I have. You want it?


this was like ages ago!! sure i want it! im still playing


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> this was like ages ago!! sure i want it! im still playing


What is your account name? Game name? PM me.

Too many people in my Friends List and I dunno who you are.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 23, 2014)

send me a PM here if you can. else i'll have to search for my steam account. havent used it in ages.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2014)

minigun nerfed  
many classes nerfed actually


----------



## Piyush (Aug 31, 2014)

no offense but people still playing pay to win games?


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 2, 2014)

havent touched tf2 in ages. i tried to play last year, but i felt like a hobo coz i didnt have sparkly hats.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 3, 2014)

^^ I make people with sparkly hats feel like a hobo by repeatedly HS'ing them


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 4, 2014)

HS?

more chars here


----------



## snap (Sep 4, 2014)

HeadShot most probably


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2014)

snap said:


> HeadShot most probably



hehe yeah 

Most of my TF2 time I just spent playing sniper, those long range shots were a joy to hit on scouts and flying denos(soldiers too).


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 24, 2014)

How to sideload TF2 for steam? Steam sucks and I cant keep my laptop running all the time to download. Is there is anyway to sideload steam games?
PS - On Ubuntu


----------



## chris (Sep 24, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> How to sideload TF2 for steam? Steam sucks and I cant keep my laptop running all the time to download. Is there is anyway to sideload steam games?
> PS - On Ubuntu



You can backup steam on Windows, then restore on Ubuntu, it will only need to download some linux binary after you restored windows version of TF2 on ubuntu, i think it is like ~300 MB of files. Going to do the same for CS GO now.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 24, 2014)

chris said:


> You can backup steam on Windows, then restore on Ubuntu, it will only need to download some linux binary after you restored windows version of TF2 on ubuntu, i think it is like ~300 MB of files. Going to do the same for CS GO now.



I know this but the thing is I don't have windows version too  I downloaded CS:GO (it was ~270mb extra files on Ubuntu)ss


----------



## chris (Sep 24, 2014)

What you mean by sideload ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 25, 2014)

You have to download TF2 at least. If keeping Laptop on for long durations isn't an option then maybe go to a café and DL I guess.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2014)

How does TF2 perform under Linux?


----------



## chris (Sep 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How does TF2 perform under Linux?



I can play it properly on my crappy HD 5670 with 512 MB RAM with Ubuntu 14.04 default open source driver (fglrx, TF2 is fine, but normal desktop usage sucks, bad 2D performance with my card). I am very happy Valve done it for Linux


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2014)

I own a Ati Radeon HD4850. I don't even want to think about performance on Open Source drivers.


----------



## chris (Sep 26, 2014)

Ubuntu graphics performance improved a lot in last few months, some 6 months ago I retired to switch to Linux, my card can't even play YouTube video properly, now everything is smooth.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2014)

Scream Fortress 2 is coming for halloween.

Team Fortress 2


----------



## axelzdly1 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'd love to play koth_harvest with you guys.
What servers are you usually on? do we have any active group or server maybe?

Steam Id: BadJuju


----------



## chris (Nov 7, 2014)

I need to play halloween event, not played for weeks now.. Adding to my TODO list


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2014)

The new halloween event is awesome. You get to play dashing cars.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The new halloween event is awesome. You get to play dashing cars.


Are the cars still here? If yes I'm definitely downloading TF2 soon


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2014)

I am not sure, my TF2 installation got corrupted, so I am redownloading it too.

However, that was just a halloween even, therefore I am not sure if it's still there.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 28, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not sure, my TF2 installation got corrupted, so I am redownloading it too.
> 
> However, that was just a halloween even, therefore I am not sure if it's still there.



strange same thing happened with me suddenly one morning i saw tf2 downloading from beginning even though it was already installed idk what is wrong with steam.........................


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> strange same thing happened with me suddenly one morning i saw tf2 downloading from beginning even though it was already installed idk what is wrong with steam.........................


Maybe some major update or just redownloading corrupt files.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 29, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Maybe some major update or just redownloading corrupt files.



i am fed up with this last time payday 2 was downloading 99% done then suddenly when i restart the pc , it says downloading from start, i cancelled and delted that ****...............


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 29, 2014)

Same thing happened with dota 2


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> i am fed up with this last time payday 2 was downloading 99% done then suddenly when i restart the pc , it says downloading from start, i cancelled and delted that ****...............


If game is updates when you're downloading it starts from beginning. 

You can "fix" it by turning off auto updates.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 17, 2017)

Team Fortress 2 - Jungle Inferno


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2017)

Holy shit! Massive four day update.


----------



## thatsashok (Oct 23, 2017)

people still playing TF2 ?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 23, 2017)

I ran it yesterday to give the new update a try. The items seem pretty good though I have not been able to unlock any yet, only seen on other players. The Pyro jetpack now gives him a much needed mobility.


----------



## lava (Nov 12, 2017)

Sorry i didn't saw this thread. Copied from thread i made today :
Any TF2 player here ?

*Gaminginstitute.in* runs community *TF2* servers in india. *GIC* is running *TF2* servers from 8 months.
If you are a TF2 player and unaware about *GIC* . Check out. You will be amazed . We will be expanding our servers to other games soon.

Website
Player Statistics
Server Booking(for donators only)
Donations


----------

